# WWDC 2006: suivi et ractions aux annonces



## benjamin (7 Août 2006)

Sujet unique pour suivre et r&#233;agir aux annonces d'Apple lors de la conf&#233;rence d'ouverture de la WWDC 2006.

La fermeture des Apple Store laisse d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sager quelques nouveaut&#233;s.  

Bonnes discussions.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

M&#234;me en vacances, il travaille. Ce mec est surhumain.


----------



## benjamin (7 Août 2006)

Une pige, rien de plus.


----------



## macboy (7 Août 2006)

allez pronostic
le nouveau Mac Pro &#224; base d'intel...


----------



## flotow (7 Août 2006)

Moi je dirai... MacBook Pro, avec enfin... des vrais processeurs, et non plus ceux de transition 
Autrement, MacPro... et un truc de nouveau, mais je sais pas quoi


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Août 2006)

Nouvel iPod je pense, vu qu'il commence à vraiment "dater"...


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Une pige, rien de plus.


Et en plus il est pay&#233; pendant ses vacances !


Ceci dit, le record de connect&#233;s va-t-il tomber ?

En ce moment pr&#232;s de 600 connect&#233;s.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

Je parie que non.


----------



## chrisOSX (7 Août 2006)

Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi ma commande d'un MacBookPro d'il y a une semaine met plus de 15 jours à arriver (livraison le 14 août).
Je suppute une mise à jour matériel.


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Attend attend, ne t'enflamme pas , tu aura ptet juste un macbook pro "normal", et défectueux !  Hihi

J'espere pas pour toi, c'est vrai que beaucoup qui ont commandé ces derniers temps avaient des delais de dingues !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (7 Août 2006)

c'est moi ou le forum est plus lent ??
LOL
rahhh les acc&#233;s MySQL doivent se succ&#233;der ..


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

Exactement alalalala allez on bascule sur l'autre thread


----------



## kikiche.16 (7 Août 2006)

il y a pas un flux video pour suivre la WWDC?


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Août 2006)

chrisOSX a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi ma commande d'un MacBookPro d'il y a une semaine met plus de 15 jours à arriver (livraison le 14 août).
> Je suppute une mise à jour matériel.



J'aimerai bien aussi un nouveau MacBook Pro : Merom inside, fermeture magnetique et NEW DESIGN !!! (Carbone ?)

   

Le Mac Pro, je me demande quel sera le look : sur les pancartes, c'est le design G5...


----------



## chrisOSX (7 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Attend attend, ne t'enflamme pas , tu aura ptet juste un macbook pro "normal", et défectueux !  Hihi
> 
> J'espere pas pour toi, c'est vrai que beaucoup qui ont commandé ces derniers temps avaient des delais de dingues !



En fait cela m'est déjà arrivé par le passé de recevoir un portable mis à jour après une annonce alors que je l'avais commandé juste avant. On verra bien !


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Pareil, ca lagg pour envoyer un post, ouhouh plus beaucoup de temps avant les news !


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

607 connectés


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Bon, c'est l'heure


----------



## Toumak (7 Août 2006)

on est encore loin du record


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est l'heure


floodeur. 

bon pour les pronostic : "rien ne va plus" 

edit : ayez il est l&#224; l'ipapy


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Arghhh, ca lagg le forum, aller la faut du monde, faites sauter macgé !


----------



## lap1 (7 Août 2006)

Léopard, Léopard !!


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2006)

Nous somme 1229 &#224; l'instant. Et cela commence l&#224; bas


----------



## Belgarion (7 Août 2006)

j'adore ces petits moments plein d'excitation !!!

Dire que mes coll&#232;gues sont avec Steve.. j'ai les boules


----------



## ithymique (7 Août 2006)

faites sauter macbidouille aussi, ils ont un serveur dell ces traîtres...


----------



## zepticlown (7 Août 2006)

c long c long lol...


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Août 2006)

vas t'on entendre s. jobbs dire des "boum" lors de la présentation de léopard ?


----------



## Harpo (7 Août 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel iPod je pense, vu qu'il commence à vraiment "dater"...




Je ne pense pas, l'annonce sera faite quelques jours avant Apple Expo comme pour le nano...


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Trop bon , vive la Keynote de l'iPapy  , moi je dis Léopard , le Mac Pro et le MacBook Pro youhou   , je dois changer mon slip


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour alors il a dit koi??????  il a dit koi???????????


----------



## Philou1789 (7 Août 2006)

J'ai le scoop :

Vous savez tous que Billou arrête dans 2 ans, ils vont donc annoncer la fusion d'Apple et de Microsoft. Steve en prendrait la direction.

voilou


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Août 2006)

Il est habillé comment le grand gourou ? 
Comme d'hab' ou avec un tutu rose


----------



## zepticlown (7 Août 2006)

ca y est ca commence


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

et quelques blagounettes


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Ca commence tintintinnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

http://keynote.macadsl.com/ pour ce qu'il dit


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

On va *essayer* de pas flooder et d'apporter des réels infos ^^


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

pour macbidouille, ca va ils sont sous linux, c'est moins pire que si ils avaient été sous windows


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Il est habillé comment le grand gourou ?
> Comme d'hab' ou avec un tutu rose



String Léopard


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

pour les annonces il va falloir attendre la deuxieme moiti&#233; du keynote...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Merde, je dois aller au resto.
J'espère toujours un 12" moi.


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

Mac Pro annonc&#233;.
Core 2 Duo.
Pas de changement de Look.
3GHz max (WoodCrest - Xeon).


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Août 2006)

Bon moi je parie 

-un Léopard à la sauce Vista
-un iPod à la sauce microsoft
-un Power Mac à la sauce Dell 
-et des chiffres qui rendent jaloux b. Gates car plus très riche du coup


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

MAC PRO intel


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je parie
> 
> -un Léopard à la sauce Vista
> -un iPod à la sauce microsoft
> ...



c'est trop tard les prognisitc sont fini depuis 10 min


----------



## tracy (7 Août 2006)

Steve Jobs annonce les power mac, deux lecteurs optiques intel xeon


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Parait que les ventes son bonnes????!!!!


----------



## Belgarion (7 Août 2006)

C'est officiel, c'en est fini du PPC sur APPLE.. remarque on s'y attendait


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Arrêté de dire des mots sans rien on croit à chaque fois que c'est vrai X(


----------



## ForTheFun (7 Août 2006)

le changement direct le top alors a la fin on aurat droit a quoi ?????


----------



## tracy (7 Août 2006)

vector engine faster than altivec, 64bit


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

MacPro?!?!?!

Olalala...


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

3GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 128bit vector engine, 64bit chips


 grill&#233; mais plus complet


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

Mac Pro : 1.6 to 2.1x faster than the G5 quad

Moins de ventillos, 4 emplacements DD


----------



## tracy (7 Août 2006)

Non mais j'ai les news en live, un ami y est


----------



## ithymique (7 Août 2006)

sur macadsl ils parlent d'un réseau wifi 802.11a... de nouvelles bornes airport ? (logique)


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Ca y est MacPro annoncé, (j'espère y'aura mon Macbook Pro  )


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Et un macpro!!!!!!!!!!! mais on le voit pas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Ca reste une quad processeur!! :love: :love:


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

Belgarion a dit:
			
		

> C'est officiel, c'en est fini du PPC sur APPLE.. remarque on s'y attendait


et le xserver et autre xraid, on ne sait pas encore


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Ca reste une quad processeur!! :love: :love:



D'après Macadsl Tous les MacPro sont équippés de 2 processeurs. Donc c'ets Dual Core ou Quad Core ??


----------



## pilou pilou (7 Août 2006)

Vroum vroum vroum...


----------



## Belgarion (7 Août 2006)

Ca sent la bete de compet !!!


----------



## theveils.net (7 Août 2006)

Ben didonc si ils commençent comme ça


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

Bon ben en fait la vrai nouveaut&#233; et surprise c&#8217;est qu'il y a deux baies et trappes pour lecteur optiques en fa&#231;ade   

_j'adore ce genre de fil &#224; contributions autistes _


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

Mac Pro :
2.6 Ghz dual
256 MB ram
Superdrive
$2499

BTO options :
proc speed - all quad, up to 3ghz 
16 GB memory
2 TB storage
graphics up to radeon x1900 or FX4500
wireless BT & Airport


----------



## Sebang (7 Août 2006)

Excellent ce MacPro. On lui espère beaucoup de succès !! (surtout avec l'arme fatale Bootcamp et/ou Parrallel Desktop)


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

4 disques durs!!!!!!!!! Miammm!!!! Combien de RAM?????


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Blague !!


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Mac Pro :
> 2.6 Ghz dual
> 256 MB ram
> Superdrive
> $2499


512 Mo ram plutot non??


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

2 lecteurs et 4 disques : miam miam !!!


----------



## tracy (7 Août 2006)

Nouveau power mac a 2500$


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Bon personne pour faire un résumé du Macpro ??

Car entre les blagues et autres je comprend rien '-_-


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> 4 disques durs!!!!!!!!! Miammm!!!! Combien de RAM?????


peut être 64 GO  soit le double du power mac.

je dis ca, mais bon *reve*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

256Mo?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Seulement!?!?


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; c'est mesquin : comparaison avec des DELL


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

empedro9 a dit:
			
		

> 256Mo?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Seulement!?!?



non mais ca doit etre la carte graphique je pense , c'est pas de la mémoire Ram , je suppose


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

2.6 Ghz dual
256 MB ram
Superdrive
$2499

1 seul proco a mon avis(mais 2 coeurs)


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Mac Pro :
> 2.6 Ghz dual
> *256 MB ram*
> Superdrive


256 RAM pour la carte graphique, la RAM est en standard à 1Go


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Bon personne pour faire un résumé du Macpro ??
> 
> Car entre les blagues et autres je comprend rien '-_-



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3910834&postcount=53


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Bon personne pour faire un résumé du Macpro ??
> 
> Car entre les blagues et autres je comprend rien '-_-



ici:http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## Roiku (7 Août 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> 512 Mo ram plutot non??



J'ose esperer même si dejà 512 c'est leger...


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

&#231;a y est xserve version intel.

similaire dans certains points au mac pro


----------



## macboy (7 Août 2006)

j'efface ce que j'ai dit
car j'ai mal lu !!

quelles b&#234;tes ces machines

quel est le prix au fait??


----------



## kikiche.16 (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> non mais ca doit etre la carte graphique je pense , c'est pas de la mémoire Ram , je suppose



apparement c'est bien la RAM. C'est crevard quand meme


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

Avec 256 de RAM. C'est une blague.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3910834&postcount=53



Merci ^^ , mais 256 MO de ram arrêtez ????????????????????????????????


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

256Mo Ram: la honte!!!!!


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

si ca commence &#224; ce rythme il va y avoir beaucoup de choses !!!


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Pourquoi ya pas la même carte graphique ds la macbook?


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Avec 256 de RAM. C'est une blague.




ça c'est pour l'argument 1000$ de moins que Dell


----------



## macboy (7 Août 2006)

y a m&#234;me les serveurs maintenants !!!!


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

cool os X enfin


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

C'est honteux pourquoi pas un amstrad avec un Dual Core 2 '-_-


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2006)

Je viens bien de lire : *Et le Mac Pro peut embarquer en BTO jusqu'à 16 Go de RAM, 2 To de stockage, un Radeon x1900 ou FX4500.* ? :rateau:


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)




----------



## vampire1976 (7 Août 2006)

Pffff lacune séculaire d'Apple avec la ram et les cartes graphiques...


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

X serve avec enfin des alimentations redondantes (c'est pas du luxe sur des serveurs)


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Toujours la meme gueule ce Mac Pro , il serait pas en train de stagner Apple Niveau design ??


----------



## Lizandre (7 Août 2006)

Y a erreur chez macgé, macworld annonce en standard 1 GO de mémoire et 256 mo de mémoire pour la carte graphique !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

http://keynote.macg.co/    <----

La apparement ils ont noté 256Mb pour la mémoire! Et eux aussi ont l'air surpris!

Ce serait un peu bête!


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

300 appli ub sauf photoshop, c'est bellamy qui va pas &#234;tre heureux


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

de toutes facons c'est des machines pro , donc on met le mini pour d&#233;marrer et c'est le client qui choisi combien il en met : rien de tr&#232;s choquant pour moi ...


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Ah j'espère bien , je me disais aussi


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

LISEZ les posts précédents 256 mo de memoire video!!! (carte de base Nvidia 7300GT, y'a d'autres options en BTO)
1 GO de RAM en standard, jusqu'à 16 go en option


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ya pas la même carte graphique ds la macbook?


 
Parce que sinon il faut un ventilateur de forumle 1 déjà qu'ils chauffent a fond les macbook


----------



## ForTheFun (7 Août 2006)

Avec les photos, je penche plus pour 1go de ram et 256Mo pour le GPU


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Oui c'est dommage de pas avoir changer le look!!!! Mais ptetre quil ya une autre surprise!!!!


----------



## Sebang (7 Août 2006)

Hey, y'a bien 1gb de ram en standard, faut arrêter d'halluciner (cf la photo au dessus)


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

si l'image s'affiche pas:
2x 2,66 ghz Dual Core Xeon
RAM = 1Go 667 mhz FB-DIMM
Disque dur = 250 Go
Carte vid&#233;o = Geforce 7300 GT 256 mo
Superdrive 16x
2499 US $ (HT)


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est dommage de pas avoir changer le look!!!! Mais ptetre quil ya une autre surprise!!!!


je pense pas, là ils cause de spoligth


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Parce que sinon il faut un ventilateur de forumle 1 déjà qu'ils chauffent a fond les macbook


----------



## chouchou (7 Août 2006)

C'est clair, 256mo de mémoire vidéo et 256mo de RAM ça paraissait un peu bizarre


----------



## desertea (7 Août 2006)

Xeon et Core 2 duo = la même chose ?


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

>




*C'est confirmé 1 Go en standard ouuuuuuuuuf , on est trop stressé *


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

>




WOUAAAHHHH  

l'agencement intérieur est tout simplement sublime :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lap1 (7 Août 2006)

> Bertrand Serlet, le petit frenchie, entre en scène ! Il compare des captures de Windows Vista (le prochain Windows) et Mac OS X et déclare que Microsoft a effectivement lancé ses machines à photocopier.


 ...


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

chouchou a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, 256mo de mémoire vidéo et 256mo de RAM ça paraissait un peu bizarre


je pense que ca aurait gueulé dans la salle si ça avait été 25§ de ram général. 

surtout que le power mac actuel avait 512mo en standards


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

Et ce n'est donc pas 256 de ram, mais 1 Go. ouf.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Xeon et Core 2 duo = la même chose ?


Oui mais c'est un nom différent entre nom de code et tout


----------



## kikiche.16 (7 Août 2006)

&#231;a va etre bon ces MAC PRO, dommage que j'ai pas de fric :-(


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

C'est qui ce Bertrand Serlet!?


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; steve fait son petit cachotier : *&#8220;top secret features not being shown, just not letting you know what they are&#8221;*


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

empedro9 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce Bertrand Serlet!?



un petit gars qui commence à respirer puisqu'il en a terminé avec son intervention


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Yeah trop bon , enfin des pures fonctions de ouf pour Léopard , comme DashBorad , Spotlight etc... l'était pour Tiger


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> rhôôôôôôôô steve fait son petit cachotier : *top secret features not being shown, just not letting you know what they are*


Ben, il va nous montrer quoi, alors ?????


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

empedro9 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce Bertrand Serlet!?



un peu de lecture :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> un petit gars qui commence à respirer puisqu'il en a terminé avec son intervention


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> rhôôôôôôôô steve fait son petit cachotier : *top secret features not being shown, just not letting you know what they are*




 vont faire la tronche chez M...


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ben, il va nous montrer quoi, alors ?????



1) support for 64 bit applications

2) Time machine


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

c'est bien, l'execution des apply quelqu'elle soit seront transparente(sans emulation et tout tatoint a en croire ipapy)


----------



## ithymique (7 Août 2006)

ils sont pas drôles, " Apple propose un aperçu de Leopoard, sans quelques fonctions secrètes, pour éviter que la concurrence s'en empare immédiatement. "

raaah


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, l'execution des apply quelqu'elle soit seront transparente(sans emulation et tout tatoint a en croire ipapy)



J'ai pas compris ce que tu dis :s


----------



## yvos (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 1) support for 64 bit applications
> 
> 2) Time machine



ah, ya une horloge maintenant...bien, bien...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un peu de lecture :




Ah OK!! Merci

par contre on dirait terminator après 45mins de film!!!    

http://images.apple.com/pr/images/ref_serlet.jpg


----------



## kikiche.16 (7 Août 2006)

cool le 64 bit, j'attend de voir les benchs


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> ils sont pas drôles, " Apple propose un aperçu de Leopoard, sans quelques fonctions secrètes, pour éviter que la concurrence s'en empare immédiatement. "
> 
> raaah




pas grave, oon sait que l'on finira par l'avoir, mais pour vista il sera déjà trop tard


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Snif


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah, ya une horloge maintenant...bien, bien...



c'est un sytème de gestion des sauvegardes


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

par contre pour le système de backup je suis assez curieux de savoir ce qu'il ont fait.
10:35 am	ever had time where you work on a doc and you do a save as and overwrote the wrong one?
10:35 am	coolest part - and reason we call it that - whole new way of backing up files
10:35 am	backup to HD, or server
10:35 am	can restore everything, or just one file at a time
10:34 am	can be right where you were when the HD drive
10:34 am	automatically backs up mac
you change a file, it automatically backs up
photos, music, documents, files folder, everything
then you can restore everything
10:34 am	plan to change all of that
Time Machine


----------



## peterpan7733 (7 Août 2006)

"Ce que l'on sait: gestion du 64 bit, réécriture de Carbon pour tirer partie du 64 bit, tout en promettant une compatibilité 32 bit."

Sont sympa chez apple... j'espere au moins que ce sera le cas pour les deux ou trois prochaine grosse révision du système... j'ai acheter mon macbook pro aujour d'hui, j'aimerai bien pouvoir l'utiliser longtemps


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Août 2006)

viendez ecouter le stream du pomcast !


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> par contre pour le système de backup je suis assez curieux de savoir ce qu'il ont fait.
> 10:35 am    ever had time where you work on a doc and you do a save as and overwrote the wrong one?
> 10:35 am    coolest part - and reason we call it that - whole new way of backing up files
> 10:35 am    backup to HD, or server
> ...



D'après ce que j'ai lu ça permet d'avoir retrouver les fichiers d'avant qu'on sauvegarde ??

Traduction en fr ??


----------



## zoulou03200 (7 Août 2006)

Comment on fait pour visualiser en direct ce truc ??


----------



## lap1 (7 Août 2006)

Pourquoi ne rien montrer de Léopard ? 
De tfacon MS n'est pas à un an près pour Vista et peut attendre la sortie de Léopard pour copier


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> par contre pour le système de backup je suis assez curieux de savoir ce qu'il ont fait.
> 10:35 am    ever had time where you work on a doc and you do a save as and overwrote the wrong one?
> 10:35 am    coolest part - and reason we call it that - whole new way of backing up files
> 10:35 am    backup to HD, or server
> ...



Un peu comme font les logiciel de gestion des savoirs : conservation des dernières versions du document dans le temps : *time machine = machine à voyager dans le temps*


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

peterpan7733 a dit:
			
		

> "Ce que l'on sait: gestion du 64 bit, réécriture de Carbon pour tirer partie du 64 bit, tout en promettant une compatibilité 32 bit."
> 
> Sont sympa chez apple... j'espere au moins que ce sera le cas pour les deux ou trois prochaine grosse révision du système... j'ai acheter mon macbook pro aujour d'hui, j'aimerai bien pouvoir l'utiliser longtemps



dommage que tu l ai acheté aujourd hui :S


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Yeees excellent, une fonction simple et pratique de sauvegarde automatique qui va enfin éviter les pleurs des utilisateurs débutants qui pensent jamais à sauvegarder!


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> viendez ecouter le stream du pomcast !


l'est ou l'adresse? ^^

ouins je veux un mbp 54bits ^^


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Time machine!!!!!


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Apparemment, ce Time Machine a l'air tr&#232;s ergonomique et tr&#232;s "visuel" (en int&#233;grant le finder...)


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, ce Time Machine a l'air très ergonomique et très "visuel"




Enfin une fonctionnalité du tonnerre , mais qui a l'air d'être gourmande en place :S , mais bon j achete moi cette option très pratique


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, ce Time Machine a l'air très ergonomique et très "visuel" (en intégrant le finder...)



et une demo avec iphoto ^^


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme font les logiciel de gestion des savoirs : conservation des dernières versions du document dans le temps : *time machine = machine à voyager dans le temps*



Très intéressante la Doloréane version mac


----------



## peterpan7733 (7 Août 2006)

Bah je sais bien...
j'en suis le premier désoler
Mais ancien ordi mort
boulot a rendre pour fin de semaine prochaine...

bref obliger d'acheter un ordi très très vite
je me console en me disant que c'est une très bonne machine
après j'avais mis de coté la question 32/64 bits
j'espere que ça ne vas pas me poser probleme dans les
trois prochaines années


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Tout plein de photos sur engadget !


----------



## jojofk (7 Août 2006)

mm.. suis HS avec le discours L&#233;opard, mais est-ce que &#231;a signifie que la parite harware est finie? et le MBP?! :/


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une fonctionnalité du tonnerre , mais qui a l'air d'être gourmande en place :S , mais bon j achete moi cette option très pratique


pas forcement, je suis sûr que tu peux selectionner les dossiers qui t'interesse.

l'utilisation d'un DD externe me semble sufisement répandu pour faire ses savegarde.

par contre j'espère qu'un DD timemachine, peut servir aussi autre chose.


----------



## rubren (7 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Yeees excellent, une fonction simple et pratique de sauvegarde automatique qui va enfin &#233;viter les pleurs des utilisateurs d&#233;butants qui pensent jamais &#224; sauvegarder!



Faudrait d&#233;j&#224; qu'ils aient acc&#232;s &#224; un disque externe ce que peu poss&#232;dent..., pour les autres &#231;a parait pas mal, reste &#224; voir &#224; l'oeuvre...


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> mm.. suis HS avec le discours Léopard, mais est-ce que ça signifie que la parite harware est finie? et le MBP?! :/



Il reste le One More thing non ??


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Août 2006)

Bon apparemment ils n'ont pas changés l'interface...


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> mm.. suis HS avec le discours Léopard, mais est-ce que ça signifie que la parite harware est finie? et le MBP?! :/


j'en ai bien peur 

cool y a les virtual desktop 

et une amélioration de front row


----------



## gondawa (7 Août 2006)

y a un site pour voir en live??


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)




----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> y a un site pour voir en live??


j'en ai pas mais j'ai : http://www.macrumorslive.com/web/
toujours mieux que rien.

j'ai bien
"redmond has a cat,too. A copycat.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Bureaux virtuel, déjà connu mais enfin sur MAC OS X ^^


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> cool y a les virtual desktop



Apple et sa manie de tout nommer : lappli de gestion des bureaux virtuels s'appellera "Spaces"


----------



## ricchy (7 Août 2006)

Spaces &#224; l'air bien cool.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Spaces &#224; l'air bien cool.


Ouais j'ach&#232;te 

Et le mac Book Pro ?? :S


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Bon, mais d&#233;j&#224; 50 minutes de Keynote, et rien de R&#201;VOLUTIONNAIRE...


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Apple et sa manie de tout nommer : lappli de gestion des bureaux virtuels s'appellera "Spaces"



ben c'est space 


je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## jojofk (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais déjà 50 minutes de Keynote, et rien de RÉVOLUTIONNAIRE...




pourquoi ça dure qu'une heure?  

idem: tjrs pas de MBP en vue-->


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Août 2006)

PFFFF QUE DES NOUVEAUTÉS PRISES SUR WINDOWS ET LINUX !


----------



## ricchy (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh Tu attends quoi de R&#201;VOLUTIONNAIRE ?????????

Jamais content, les mecs.
Passe &#224; Vista


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais d&#233;j&#224; 50 minutes de Keynote, et rien de R&#201;VOLUTIONNAIRE...


ils ne pr&#233;sentent pas tout. laisse leur une chance.

@vampire: qu'est-ce que leopart a pris de windows?


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Qu'une heure c'ets pas pposbbile il reste le one more thing , attendez , et moi je veux mon Mac BOOKPRo XD grrr ::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein:


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> fredintosh Tu attends quoi de RÉVOLUTIONNAIRE ?????????


Si je le savais, ce ne serait pas RÉVOLUTIONNAIRE...


----------



## pim (7 Août 2006)

Rien de r&#233;volutionnaire, rien de r&#233;volutionnaire ! Comme vous y allez ! Une transition vers Intel pr&#233;vue pour durer 2 ans, boucl&#233;e en 210 jours, c'est pas r&#233;volutionnaire &#231;a ?!


----------



## stefdefrejus (7 Août 2006)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> fredintosh Tu attends quoi de RÉVOLUTIONNAIRE ?????????



Lui je sais pas mais moi un nouveau Finder j'aurais rien contre


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Août 2006)

Hraphiquement et aux niveau des idées je préfère de loin les fakes....


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

Tiens, on a droit &#224; un chapitre sur l'accessibilit&#233;&#8230; m&#234;me si c'est symbolique c'est une bonne nouvelle. Bon le braille c'est bien&#8230; mais restera j'en suis s&#251;r l'&#233;ternel probl&#232;me des langues (rien que pour le pilotage &#224; la voix  et la lecture des &#233;crans)


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais d&#233;j&#224; 50 minutes de Keynote, et rien de R&#201;VOLUTIONNAIRE...



Le but d'un syst&#232;me c'est pas forc&#233;ment d'&#234;tre r&#233;volutionnaire, mais d&#233;j&#224; de r&#233;pondre aux besoins des utilisateurs... 
Panther ou Tiger n'avaient rien de fondamentalement r&#233;volutionnaire non plus. Sous le capot, bien s&#251;r au niveau developpeurs y'avait des gros changements mais &#231;a reste des &#233;volutions, avec qq fonctions sympas rajout&#233;s &#224; chaque fois.
Bref pour &#233;viter les d&#233;ceptions faut un peu relativiser.

edit: Depuis Panther la tendance est clairement &#224; mettre au centre l'utilisateur, et &#231;a c'est tout bon. Apple a vraiment int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; creuser ce sillon car Win a plutot tendance &#224; foutre des bat&#244;ns dans les roues &#224; son utilisateur.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Navigation à la voix sur MAC OS X Léopard , mais en frnacais ou pas ??


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Navigation à la voix sur MAC OS X Léopard , mais en frnacais ou pas ??


non &#233;videmment


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Navigation à la voix sur MAC OS X Léopard , mais en frnacais ou pas ??


vue l'historique d'apple a ce niveau, j'en doute. 

par contre si ils le font jusqu'au bout, ce serait top.


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Bref pour éviter les déceptions faut un peu relativiser.


Oui, je sais... c'es juste que je suis sur les nerfs. Et puis, c'était un peu du second degré.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

C'ets Mail , maintenant quoi de nouveau ??


----------



## pim (7 Août 2006)

La navigation &#224; la voix existe d&#233;j&#224; sous Tiger, l&#224; cela ressemble &#224; une am&#233;lioration.

Int&#233;ressant mais anecdotique pour la majorit&#233; des utilisateurs...


----------



## kikiche.16 (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> vue l'historique d'apple a ce niveau, j'en doute.
> 
> par contre si ils le font jusqu'au bout, ce serait top.



Ouais mais je suis pas sûr que ça plairait à mes profs pendant les cours


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais... c'es juste que je suis sur les nerfs. Et puis, c'était un peu du second degré.


ça fait mal d'étre assis sur ses nerfs et son cerveau.


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais... c'es juste que je suis sur les nerfs. Et puis, c'était un peu du second degré.



prends donc une tisane et fais un petit pissou


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Août 2006)

erf... Core Animation, je sens que &#231;a va donner des appli lourde d'animations chiantes qui vont nous ralentir...

EDIT :d&#233;sol&#233; je r&#233;agi &#224; retardement... 


Le nouveau Mail &#224; l'air pas mal


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> C'ets Mail , maintenant quoi de nouveau ??



ben des templates pour mails formatés html je suis pas sûr qu'on puisse parler de progrès pour ça :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

We're adding Stationery, Notes and To Do's to Mail."


----------



## ForTheFun (7 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> erf... Core Animation, je sens que &#231;a va donner des appli lourde d'animations chiantes qui vont nous ralentir...



tu es sur mac, le GPU prend en charge et si ton mac ne peut pas, alors tu aura pas droit a la zolie animation, n'ai pas peur


----------



## Nicky Larson (7 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> erf... Core Animation, je sens que &#231;a va donner des appli lourde d'animations chiantes qui vont nous ralentir...
> 
> EDIT :d&#233;sol&#233; je r&#233;agi &#224; retardement...


Marrant, j'aurais plut&#244;t dit des applications beaucoup plus conviviales et dont les effets sont g&#233;r&#233;s par la carte graphique (tout comme core image).

Mais bon, les &#233;ternels r&#226;leurs ...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que mon futur macbook va supporter toutes ces nouveaut&#233;s


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Août 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, j'aurais plut&#244;t dit des applications beaucoup plus conviviales et dont les effets sont g&#233;r&#233;s par la carte graphique (tout comme core image).
> 
> Mais bon, les &#233;ternels r&#226;leurs ...


je ne suis pas un &#233;ternel raleur, j'ai juste peur (mais je fais confiance aux d&#233;veloppeurs mac) que ce genre de "gadget" (je met le mot entre guillement car l'exemple de l'&#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran montre que ce n'est pas seulement un gadget) risque de donner des applications plus "anim&#233;es" qu'efficace, mais ce n'est pas s&#251;r 

EDIT : d&#233;sol&#233; pour les erreur de frappe, je tape vite c'est pour &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> J'esper que mon futur macbook va supporté toute ces nouveautés



Et pourquoi pas?


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

J'avoue que moi je suis emballé par Les TO DO et les templates HTML , ca fait égayé nos mails ^^ et les TO DO très important pour moi qui me rappelle de rien


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

ca baisse en intensit&#233; cette wwdc...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas?


 
It was ironic


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Core animation ça serait pas juste Quartz Composer (qui est génial et léger cf l'économiseur d'écran RSS de Tiger composé avec) mais en version API?

Sinon sur les photos d'Engadget Safari reste "brushed metal", je me demande si le polissage voire le relooking de l'interface sera pas dévoilé que dans quelques mois histoire de bien être nouveau et pas pompé au moment de la sortie de Vista.


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que moi je suis emballé par Les TO DO et les templates HTML , ca fait égayé nos mails ^^ et les TO DO très important pour moi qui me rappelle de rien



:mouais: tu sais pour moi un mail plus c'est léger mieux c'est


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

a on passe a dashboard


----------



## Nicky Larson (7 Août 2006)

Question:

Quelqu'un sait combien de temps dure la keynote ?


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

Confirmation de Dashcode (&#233;diteur de widgets donc) comprenant un &#233;diteur de css&#8230; peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressant&#8230; &#224; voir


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> It was ironic



:rose:


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tu sais pour moi un mail plus c'est léger mieux c'est



Rho tout de suite ^^, si tu veux je t'amène mon PC 133 qui envoie des mails aussi ^^ , ils serotn vraiment léger  , lol


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> Quelqu'un sait combien de temps dure la keynote ?


normalement une heure.. today ca dure un peu plus longtemps on dirait.. mise à jour materielle??


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tu sais pour moi un mail plus c'est léger mieux c'est



les templates HTML visent surtout un public de petites entreprises à mon avis qui veulent envoyer des mailings à la Apple à leurs clients...
Encore que l'utilisateur de base qui aime mettre des gifs animés tout pourris avec des petits dauphins et des étoiles ça existe malheureusement


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Août 2006)

enfin des nouvelles de DashCode dont les rumeurs n'ont pas parler, j'&#233;sp&#232;re qu'ils l'ont d&#233;bugg&#233; !!! :love:


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> Quelqu'un sait combien de temps dure la keynote ?



je ne sais pas nicky peut être toute la journéee.

au fait t'as trouvé du boulot de garde du corps de jeunes femmes?


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

&#8220;r&#233;aliser un widget &#224; partir d&#8217;une partie de page web en 4-clics&#8221;&#8230; ce sont les sites proposant des flux de news ou des programmes TV qui vont &#234;tre contents


----------



## Jorus35 (7 Août 2006)

quelqu'un dispose d'un lien ou on peut trouver quelques photos de ce keynote?


----------



## Nicky Larson (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas nicky peut être toute la journéee.
> 
> au fait t'as trouvé du boulot de garde du corps de jeunes femmes?


Ouai mais malheureusement pas &#224; la keynote


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> enfin des nouvelles de DashCode dont les rumeurs n'ont pas parler, j'éspère qu'ils l'ont débuggé !!! :love:


tient masi c'est vrai que personne n'a songé en parler. c'étai pourtant énorme la diffusion accidentelle.


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un dispose d'un lien ou on peut trouver quelques photos de ce keynote?


http://www.engadget.com/2006/08/07/live-from-wwdc-2006-steve-jobs-keynote/


c'est balot,nicky.  c'est un pas un vieux de la mafia.


----------



## Nicky Larson (7 Août 2006)

doh!!!


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> les templates HTML visent surtout un public de petites entreprises &#224; mon avis qui veulent envoyer des mailings &#224; la Apple &#224; leurs clients...



c&#8217;est bien ce que je craignais    se recevoir des pages &#8220;iweb-generated like&#8221;    (enfin &#231;a vaut mieux que des pdf haute def quadri   )


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Web Clip sympa ^^


J'espère aussi que DashBoard sera un peu moins "lourd" car la premiere utilisation de la journée quand on allume son mac il faut que DashBoard charge les données pdt 3 secondes c'est frustrant :S


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un dispose d'un lien ou on peut trouver quelques photos de ce keynote?




http://keynote.macadsl.com/


----------



## xanderfromtheblock (7 Août 2006)

serait il possible de récapituler ce qui a ete annoncé au truc lol car on s'y perd un peu avec tous vos posts.

Merci d'avance.
xx


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Web Clip sympa ^^
> 
> 
> J'espère aussi que DashBoard sera un peu moins "lourd" car la premiere utilisation de la journée quand on allume son mac il faut que DashBoard charge les données pdt 3 secondes c'est frustrant :S


peut être que l'on pourra l'arréter a loisir.


a ca cause d'ichat.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:
			
		

> serait il possible de récapituler ce qui a ete annoncé au truc lol car on s'y perd un peu avec tous vos posts.
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> xx




http://keynote.macadsl.com/

ou 

http://keynote.macg.co/

C'es vrai qu'il y a un peu de flood! mais du bon!!


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:
			
		

> serait il possible de r&#233;capituler ce qui a ete annonc&#233; au truc lol car on s'y perd un peu avec tous vos posts.
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> xx


Attends la fin, on peut pas tout faire... 

R&#233;sum&#233; succint ici


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:
			
		

> serait il possible de récapituler ce qui a ete annoncé au truc lol car on s'y perd un peu avec tous vos posts.
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> xx




:mouais: 

http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:
			
		

> serait il possible de r&#233;capituler ce qui a ete annonc&#233; au truc lol car on s'y perd un peu avec tous vos posts.
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> xx


http://keynote.macg.co/



edit: nephou


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

xanderfromtheblock a dit:
			
		

> serait il possible de récapituler ce qui a ete annoncé au truc lol car on s'y perd un peu avec tous vos posts.
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> xx


je sais on est de grand floodeur 

http://keynote.macg.co/
http://www.macrumorslive.com/web/
http://www.engadget.com/2006/08/07/live-from-wwdc-2006-steve-jobs-keynote/


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

bon&#8230; sinon iChat se prend une m&#233;chante mise-&#224;-jour


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

iChat a l'air d'&#234;tre sacr&#233;ment revu.

Mais sans MSN, &#233;videmment...


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Août 2006)

waw : "Mais aussi, moins attendu, le th&#233;atre iChat. Durant une conf&#233;rence vid&#233;o, les internautes peuvent diffuser des diaporama de photos, des pr&#233;sentations keynotes... Tandis que la conversation se poursuit et peut m&#234;me &#234;tre alt&#233;r&#233;e par des effets Photo booth. &#199;a s'annonce tordant !"


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Ichat sur Tiger m'a paru vide , inutile face à la concurrence ( Mercury par exemple) 


Toujours pas compatibilité avec MSN ??????????????


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

iChat, ce serait pas une transition toute faite pour parler des &#233;crans avec iSight int&#233;gr&#233;e ?...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> iChat a l'air d'&#234;tre sacr&#233;ment revu.
> 
> Mais sans MSN, &#233;videmment...




fais **** quand m&#234;me...c'est le petit + qui ferais que iChat serait utlis&#233; quand m&#234;me un peu plus (pour moi je parle). "Ah non j'ai pas re&#231;u ton wizz..."


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

y'a m&#234;me du _mate painting _sur iChat maintenant


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Il a l'air super trop bien le nouveau Ichat mais sans le serveur MSN je crois que &#231;a ne sera pas plus utilis&#233; malheuresement


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Fin de la pr&#233;sentation de Leopard


----------



## BigEdison (7 Août 2006)

J'espère qu'ils vont pas nous pondre des nouveaux ecrans avec isight intégrés, j'ai recu mon dell 24" ce matin....arrgghhhh 
(Je sais c'est un Dell, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire sauter le logo ;-) )


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

One More Thing ??????????


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

One More Thing Mac Book Pro *s'il Vous Plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit*


----------



## kikiche.16 (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Il a l'air super trop bien le nouveau Ichat mais sans le serveur MSN je crois que ça ne sera pas plus utilisé malheuresement



ouais ou alors juste pour essayé les nouvelles fonctions.

Mes potes sont tous sur MSN, alors ichat je peux jamais l'utilisé


----------



## AlBundy (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Il a l'air super trop bien le nouveau Ichat mais sans le serveur MSN je crois que ça ne sera pas plus utilisé malheuresement



Ca c'est vraiment idiot de leur part, je ne demande que de virer MSN messenger.


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

LEOPARD sort au printemps.

Apparemment, ils sont &#224; la bourre


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ichat sur Tiger m'a paru vide , inutile face à la concurrence ( Mercury par exemple)
> 
> 
> Toujours pas compatibilité avec MSN ??????????????


je ne pense pas que cela se fasse un jour, sauf super retournement de situation.

msn appartient a crosoft, et pour qu'apple puisse faire du msn, il faudra qu'ils paient une licence. deplus la video ichat n'utilise pas le même codec qu'ichat, on perdrais pas mal a ce niveau là en conversant avec les msniens. même si j'aurais aime pouvoir le faire directement avec ichat.

enfin merci les dev pour nous faire adium et autre mercury nous offrant un msn sur nos plateforme mac.


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> One More Thing Mac Book Pro *s'il Vous Plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit*



et ben non


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

F I N I


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Printemps prochain sortie de L&#233;opard , &#231;a fait loin


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Août 2006)

mais... XCode 3.0 !


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Je ne suis pas totalement d&#233;&#231;u, mais assez frustr&#233;...


----------



## ForTheFun (7 Août 2006)

that's all


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Quoi c'ets fini , fini ??????????????? pas de One More thing ?????????


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Vous en pensez quoi du MacPro ? J'ai pas suivi


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas totalement déçu, mais assez frustré...


ben qu'est tu aurais voulu en plus? (sachant que tous n'est pas annoncé)


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Printemps prochain sortie de Léoipard , ca fait loin



ca laisse le temps de mettre les sous de coté pour la nouvelle machine


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Je vais tout casseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, 
non encore mieux je cours m'acheter un Dell avec Windows XP nah :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> ben qu'est tu aurais voulu en plus? (sachant que tous n'est pas annoncé)


Justement, je suis frustré parce que tout (et sans doute le plus important) n'est pas annoncé...


----------



## peterpan7733 (7 Août 2006)

Fini ?
cool j'ai eu raison d'acheter


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

http://www.apple.com/macpro/

@+
iota


----------



## nemo74 (7 Août 2006)

Je trouve l'id&#233;e des &#233;crans virtuels g&#233;niale. Cela permettra de ne plus se perdre dans des milliers de fen&#234;tres. Un bureau pour le net et le reste et un pour la retouche photo. Reste &#224; voir cependant la consommation de ram...


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

nemo74 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve l'idée des écrans virtuels géniale. Cela permettra de ne plus se perdre dans des milliers de fenêtres. Un bureau pour le net et le reste et un pour la retouche photo. Reste à voir cependant la consommation de ram...


géniale sans être révolutionnaire, cela fait des lustres que cela existe sous les windows manager libres.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

J'ai réussi à configurer un Mac Pro!!

Total:  presque 15'000      

"Mouais...le 4éme disque dur je peux m'en passer quand même"


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Je suis dégoutééééééééééééééééééééééééé, je voulais mon MacBook Pro Mérom , alors il sort quand ??  Apple Expo  ?? Event Spécial un MARDI ?? QUAND ??????????????


Le MACPro sympa , mais m'intéresse pas trop cher et je suis pas le public visé , 

Léopard , plusieurs nouveautés très intéressantes ( d'autant plus qu eje suis sur que les meilleures n'ont pas été dévoilées comme Steve l'a dit  )

IChat tombé sous le charme mais pas compatibilité avec MSN


----------



## ithymique (7 Août 2006)

bof, les écrans virtuels ça existe déjà depuis longtemps... il y en a 2 gratuits sur mac par exemple


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

C quoi les &#233;crans virtuels ? D&#233;sol&#233; je viens d'arriver


----------



## Gamin (7 Août 2006)

Mon impression est qu'il n'y a pas eu d'annonce fracassante pour ne pas détourner l'attention de Leopard, histoire de bien enfoncer le clou sur la supériorité de Mac OS.
Cela peut laisser entrevoir de chouettes produits d'ici Noël...


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/macpro/
> 
> @+
> iota


c'est en cours d'update sur apple.fr. 


@empredro9 : tu n'a jamais essayer les power mac. on peut monter a 17000


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Août 2006)

http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/index.html

iChat s'est mis au Unified Aqua, &#231;a sent le d&#233;but de l'uniformisation !


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Esp&#233;rons que d'ici le printemps, il y aura d'autres nouveaut&#233;s inattendues...


----------



## ded (7 Août 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> bof, les écrans virtuels ça existe déjà depuis longtemps... il y en a 2 gratuits sur mac par exemple



Combien de fois ils n'ont pas plantés ! et hop obligé de redémarrer... En étant intégré j'espère que la stabilité sera au rdv.

-----

Mac Pro, vraiment sous le charme, pê bien mon prochain achat d'ici janvier...

Pas contre !? pas de révision du finder? tjrs pas de client ftp intégré????


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

Gamin a dit:
			
		

> Mon impression est qu'il n'y a pas eu d'annonce fracassante pour ne pas d&#233;tourner l'attention de Leopard, histoire de bien enfoncer le clou sur la sup&#233;riorit&#233; de Mac OS.
> Cela peut laisser entrevoir de chouettes produits d'ici No&#235;l...


comme dit une affiche :

"redmond has a cat. A copycat"


----------



## jojofk (7 Août 2006)

suis aussi un peu &#233;coeur&#233; pour les MBP
sans doute faut-il attendre 1 ou 2 mois/
j'ai ma rentr&#233;e et mon d&#233;m&#233;nagement &#224; Paris en octobre.. d'ici l&#224;, avec un peu de chance.. Sinon tr&#232;s beau Mac pro je trouve.


----------



## takamaka (7 Août 2006)

Super les fonds d'&#233;cran sous iChat mais quid de la compatibilit&#233; avec nos amis d'en face utilisant Msn ?

edit: pour unifier vos fen&#234;tres, il y a UNO. 

quelques d&#233;tails&#8230;


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C quoi les écrans virtuels ? Désolé je viens d'arriver


Je pense que si tu remontes un peu dans le fil et si tu vas sur les liens qui y sont mentionnés, tu trouveras les infos que tu recherches...  On ne va quand même pas tout répéter ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

@empredro9 : tu n'a jamais essayer les power mac. on peut monter a 17000 [/QUOTE]


   

eh ben...


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

j'ai vu que leopard sera compatible 32 et 64 bits, mais juste une question j'ai besoin d'etre rassuré, mon G5 ne sera plus obsolete a ce moment la et je pourrais faire tourner 10.5 dessus?


----------



## Auréli1 (7 Août 2006)

Les Cinema Display ont été revu non ??? http://www.apple.com/displays/specs.html


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

C'est marrant les disques durs sont montés dans des racks


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que si tu remontes un peu dans le fil et si tu vas sur les liens qui y sont mentionnés, tu trouveras les infos que tu recherches...  On ne va quand même pas tout répéter ! :rateau:




Je t'ai pas attendu pour le faire ma chère


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dégoutééééééééééééééééééééééééé, je voulais mon MacBook Pro Mérom , alors il sort quand ??  Apple Expo  ?? Event Spécial un MARDI ?? QUAND ??????????????
> 
> 
> Le MACPro sympa , mais m'intéresse pas trop cher et je suis pas le public visé ,
> ...




est ce que pour la première démo de tiger, seules 10 "features" n'avaient pas été "seulemlent" montrées ?

ok, c'était 1à sur 200, mais j'ai l'impressions que c'étaient les principales...

Extremement déçu qu'il n'y est pas de nouveau finder, je ne veux pas y croire.

pour le coup, os X (pour le finder) va prendre vite un coup de vieux


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Et pour les macbook pro, et les macbooks, et les imacs, quelles datent risquent de tomber ?


----------



## ded (7 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> est ce que pour la premi&#232;re d&#233;mo de tiger, seules 10 "features" n'avaient pas &#233;t&#233; "seulemlent" montr&#233;es ?
> 
> ok, c'&#233;tait 1&#224; sur 200, mais j'ai l'impressions que c'&#233;taient les principales...
> 
> ...



oh fl&#251;te ! toujours ce m&#233;tal bross&#233;????


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

je pense qu'ils l'ont pas montré parce que sinon vista aurait trop ressemblé à leopard...mais je dis ca je dis rien


----------



## pickwick (7 Août 2006)

Comme d'habitude, il y a davantage de raleurs que de contents .....


----------



## jojofk (7 Août 2006)

je pense aussi que leopard r&#233;serve d'autres surprises, graphiques notamment.

je dis &#231;a, j'y connais rien.. 

Non c niveau hardware que je pensais voir + de trucs!


----------



## jojofk (7 Août 2006)

M&#234;me si encore une fois, le Mac Pro est vraiment une belle machine. Mais bon, moi, sur le coup, je serais plut&#244;t portable....


----------



## ded (7 Août 2006)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude, il y a davantage de raleurs que de contents .....


Je ne suis pas r&#226;leur MDR je constate. J'aurais bien aim&#233; avoir un petit client FTP dans le finder, le voir &#233;voluer.. c'est tout  Aussi non je suis tr&#232;s content


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Pour le MacBook Pro, je pense qu'il sera tout betement updaté un mardi quelconque vers fin aout ou début septembre quand ils auront reçu leurs cargaisons de Core 2 Duo d'Intel. Ou alors à Apple Expo pour filer un os à ronger aux frenchies  

Pour les Display c'est dommage mais il fallait s'y attendre, l'écran de démo du keynote etait surmonté d'une iSight! Par contre toujours pas de remplaçante de celle-ci, ça devient chiant pour le client européen qui peut plus l'acheter qu'en stock, déjà qu'elle est super chère...:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

les écrans 30" ont baissé de prix ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> je pense aussi que leopard réserve d'autres surprises, graphiques notamment.
> 
> je dis ça, j'y connais rien..
> 
> Non c niveau hardware que je pensais voir + de trucs!




On est dans une conférence de developpeurs ... Donc personnes qui veulent des grosses configurations ... Alors pour un portable c pas ici


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

empedro9 a dit:
			
		

> @empredro9 : tu n'a jamais essayer les power mac. on peut monter a 17000




   

eh ben...[/QUOTE]


au menu :
1TO de disques
16go de ram ecc(ram avec correction)
1 fx quadro a 1go de ram
2 apple display 30"
clavier et souris bluetooh
heu modem usb 
mac os X et os X server
proco  quad a 2,5ghz

heu je crois qu'il y a tout. 


perso, j'attendrais que le mbp passe en meron , j'aurais voulu qu'ils soient annoncés 


je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'ils n'ont pas montré


----------



## Auréli1 (7 Août 2006)

Le prix des display a baissé et leurs caractéristiques ont évolué ; ou alors je rêve...


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Steve a beaucoup mis l'accent au d&#233;but sur le fait que Microsoft a copi&#233; le "look" OS X, donc si changement de look il doit y avoir, on n'en saura rien avant quelques mois.

Je mod&#232;re un peu mes propos de tout &#224; l'heure, je suis sur la page d'Apple qui pr&#233;sente Leopard.
C'est long &#224; charger, mais la d&#233;mo de Time Machine, par exemple, &#231;a d&#233;coiffe !
En fait, je vais attendre de voir la vid&#233;o de la Keynote pour &#233;mettre un jugement "d&#233;finitif".


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Steve a beaucoup mis l'accent au début sur le fait que Microsoft a copié le "look" OS X, donc si changement de look il doit y avoir, on n'en saura rien avant quelques mois.
> 
> Je modère un peu mes propos de tout à l'heure, je suis sur la page d'Apple qui présente Leopard.
> C'est long à charger, mais la démo de Time Machine, par exemple, ça décoiffe !
> En fait, je vais attendre de voir la vidéo de la Keynote pour émettre un jugement "définitif".


ah des paroles pleines de sagesse.


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

Time Machine a l'air absolument génial :love:


----------



## tyler_d (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Steve a beaucoup mis l'accent au début sur le fait que Microsoft a copié le "look" OS X, donc si changement de look il doit y avoir, on n'en saura rien avant quelques mois.
> 
> Je modère un peu mes propos de tout à l'heure, je suis sur la page d'Apple qui présente Leopard.
> C'est long à charger, mais la démo de Time Machine, par exemple, ça décoiffe !
> En fait, je vais attendre de voir la vidéo de la Keynote pour émettre un jugement "définitif".




exactement pareil !!!

mdr ! 

j'ai presque envie de l'acheter...

mais quand.... le finder !!!:hein:


----------



## theshetland (7 Août 2006)

ils sont bien jolis ces ordis, des brutes de puissance,  mais à quoi bon pouvoir tant de choses si la gamme d'écrans n'est pas renouvellée par la même occasion... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/frown.gif 

faut dire qu'ils commencent à dater sérieusement, et qu'ils ne font plus du tout autorité niveau qualité / prix...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

Mais mais mais qui achète des config comme ca pour son mac fixe à la maison ?????

Je comprend pas ? moi j'ai pas d'argent pour ca ??


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

theshetland a dit:
			
		

> ils sont bien jolis ces ordis, des brutes de puissance,  mais &#224; quoi bon pouvoir tant de choses si la gamme d'&#233;crans n'est pas renouvell&#233;e par la m&#234;me occasion... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> faut dire qu'ils commencent &#224; dater s&#233;rieusement, et qu'ils ne font plus du tout autorit&#233; niveau qualit&#233; / prix...


peut-&#234;tre &#224; l'apple expo, mais je suis d'accord, qu'au niveau prix, ils font mal. Au niveau de la qualit&#233;, je ne peux pas juger. J'en ai jamais vu/admirer


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

theshetland a dit:
			
		

> ils sont bien jolis ces ordis, des brutes de puissance,  mais à quoi bon pouvoir tant de choses si la gamme d'écrans n'est pas renouvellée par la même occasion... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> faut dire qu'ils commencent à dater sérieusement, et qu'ils ne font plus du tout autorité niveau qualité / prix...



Le 30" a baissé de prix...et puis ils sont très bien ces écrans


----------



## theshetland (7 Août 2006)

mmm stevie aurait quand même pu mettre une petite isght pour le fun avec le nouveau photobooth, et revoir ses prix, et mettre du hdmi, mais peut-etre suis-je trop exigeant...


----------



## Fanoo (7 Août 2006)

pour ceux que ca interesse, Apple présente aussi le nouveau iCal sur la page dédiée à Léopard (www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/ical.html)

Cliquez sur le lien vers la nouvelle technologie utilisée dans le futur iCal : CalDav,
ca en jette !


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

Petites infos au passage...

On peut mettre jusqu'&#224; 4 cartes graphiques dans les Mac Pro (SLI ???).
Sinon, il supporte les RAID 0 ou 1 (et je pr&#233;sume 0+1, mais c'est pas clairement indiqu&#233 pour les disques durs :love:

@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Petites infos au passage...
> 
> On peut mettre jusqu'à 4 cartes graphiques dans les Mac Pro (SLI ???).
> Sinon, il supporte les RAID 0 ou 1 pour les disques durs :love:
> ...


c'est du quad li(je ne sais plus le nom exact). Ati et nvidia le faut tout les deux. mais cela demande,il me semble, d'utilliser la même carte graphique. et dans le cas du mac pro, je serais étonné que le chipset gérant les multicartes soit multi-fondeur(je ne sais pas si je suis clair )


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Il aurait du supporter le RAID 5 ... avec 4 baies de disque faut pas d&#233;conner


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

TimeMachine :love:


----------



## jphg (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> TimeMachine



yeah !! :love: :love:


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2006)

C'est absolument bluffant :love: 

Ca marche en francais : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/leopard/

Puis iChat, c'est un Apple Remote Desktop aussi 
Time Machine :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Puis tout le reste, c'est tellement puissant, beau, ergonomique :love: 

Genial, absolument genial   :love:


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Il semble que le 23" ait baiss&#233; aussi. Sur Consomac.fr je le vois &#224; 1399 euros et l&#224; il est &#224; 1149, 250 euros de moins donc...
micro baisse moins int&#233;ressante sur le 20" qui passe de 819 &#224; 799... dommage. mais perso je suis toujours amoureux de mon 20". jamais regrett&#233; d'avoir un Dell et cie (je l'ai eu en prix &#233;ducation &#224; 205 euros chez un revendeur en juin 2005)

edit: apparemment les caract&#233;ristiques du 20" sont &#224; la hausse. 700:1 au lieu de 400:1 et 300cd au lieu de 250. Le temps de r&#233;ponse reste moyen, de 16 &#224; 14ms. (comme &#231;a les gamers de Hardware.Fr pourront toujours le trouver nul, arf...)


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait du supporter le RAID 5 ... avec 4 baies de disque faut pas déconner


Pas supporté par défaut par le chipset intel.

@+
iota


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Vous avez remarqu&#233; que si on configure le MacPro en 2x2ghz ca coute 300 dollars de moins?
ca pourrait etre interessant si les processeurs sont sur des sockets amovibles!

on peut faire aussi baisser le prix un peu en prenant un disque dur de 160 go au lieu de 250.
Par contre Airport et Bluetooth sont tjrs une option un peu ch&#232;re.

On note un petit d&#233;tail int&#233;ressant, y'a un port FW 800 en fa&#231;ade en plus du FW400, alors qu'il y'avait qu'un seul FW 400 avant. Donc ouf le FW 800 est pas mort chez Apple!


----------



## zoulou03200 (7 Août 2006)

Heuuu Leopard, c'est une FARCE ??? C'est quoi ce foutage de gueule ??

Je résume :
- OS 64 bits : Windows XP l'est depuis un bon moment.
- Time machine : là aussi, sauvegardes et restores automatiques, manuels ou programmés sous XP depuis le début !!!
- Mail : il gère le html !!! Outlook express fait ça très bien depuis des lustres !!!
- Intégration de  boot camp : déja disponible sous tiger et gratuitement.

Si c'est ça le fameux OS révolutionnaire....   
Je suis MORT DE RIRE, mais c'est rien à côté de Microsoft.
C'est PITOYABLE


----------



## fabrice301 (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Toujours la meme gueule ce Mac Pro , il serait pas en train de stagner Apple Niveau design ??


 avez vous remarqu&#233; que cette ann&#233;e aucun mac n'a chang&#233; de design. normal , ils voulaient passer en intel au plus vite... c fait ; vous voulez pas qu'en plus ils vous transforment votre mac allons soyons serieux
&#231;a je pense que ce sera pour l'an prochain. si on vous donne tout maintenant, ils ont plus qu'&#224; partir en cong&#233;s pour 5 ans surtout au rythme o&#249; va la concurrence


----------



## yret (7 Août 2006)

le FW 800 ressuscite m&#234;me !  

et c'est toujours mieux que les 480 de l'USB 2...


----------



## AuGie (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu Leopard, c'est une FARCE ??? C'est quoi ce foutage de gueule ??
> 
> Je résume :
> - OS 64 bits : Windows XP l'est depuis un bon moment.
> ...



Sans polemique, t'a regardé ce lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/leopard/ avant de parler ??


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 si tu veux passer sous windows te géne pas hein .

faut se dire que steve n'a presenté qu'une partie du reste, et justement, le fait que ca existe déjà sous windows va faire qu'y a pas beaucoup de chances qu'on copie leopard pour l'instant. perso je prefere attendre la sortie au printemps, je suis sur qu'on va avoir des surprises.

peut etre qu'ils innovent rien, mais en ce moment je bosse sur outlook sous XP pro, et je peux te dire que niveau ergonomie c'est de la m*erde... mac aura au moins le merite d'etre agreable pour nos yeux!


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Août 2006)

tout ça n'est pas très révolutionnaire quand même, enfin bon, au moins, ils ne vont pas nous le faire trop cher ?


----------



## desertea (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu Leopard, c'est une FARCE ??? C'est quoi ce foutage de gueule ??
> 
> Je r&#233;sume :
> - OS 64 bits : Windows XP l'est depuis un bon moment.
> ...



Qu'attends tu alors pour acheter un PC et jeter ton Mac ???

Tu croyais voir une r&#233;volution en passant de 10.4 &#224; 10.5 ?
Tiger est d&#233;j&#224; bien sup&#233;rieur &#224; XP, L&#233;opard am&#233;liore encore certains aspects, et je pense que certaines fonctions sont encore &#224; venir. 

Il faut aussi ne pas oublier qu'il n'y a pas 5 ans entre les deux versions.....


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu Leopard, c'est une FARCE ??? C'est quoi ce foutage de gueule ??
> 
> Je résume :
> - OS 64 bits : Windows XP l'est depuis un bon moment.
> ...


Tu as en partie raison, sauf que sur Mac OS X, tout semble conçu de façon beaucoup plus élégante et ergonomique. Regarde les démos et reviens nous voir.
Mais je te l'accorde, il n'y a rien de renversant non plus sur le fond.

Attendons 2007 pour être vraiment fixés.


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Sans polemique, t'a regardé ce lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/leopard/ avant de parler ??


Sans oublier que les vraies nouveautés de Leopard n'ont pas été dévoilées.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Ouais esp&#233;rons que ce soit seulement un sneak peek, on verra demain matin


----------



## fabrice301 (7 Août 2006)

moi je crois qu'effectivement nous n'avons pas tout vu de leopard je pense que safari sera egalement revu dans ce genre


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

Le Mac Pro en vrai de vrai.

@+
iota


----------



## zoulou03200 (7 Août 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> tout ça n'est pas très révolutionnaire quand même, enfin bon, au moins, ils ne vont pas nous le faire trop cher ?



Cher ?? non... juste 130 euros !!!
Les belles copies d'écran JE M'EN FOUS !!! 
Ce que je vois, c'est que Leopard est une boîte VIDE, sortie sous la pression de Vista mais sans AUCUNE fonctionnalité réellement novatrice face à Windows...
Si c'est avec ça qu'Apple espère faire switcher les PC users (dont je suis..), Microsoft peut dormir tranquille !!
Quand je pense que S Jobs a osé faire l'introduction en opposant frontalement Leopard à Vista !!!  Quelle culot !!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Ah ouais t'as test&#233; Vista on dirait... Faudra ressortir ton post &#224; la sortie des deux on va bien rigoler...


----------



## ederntal (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ?? non... juste 130 euros !!!
> Les belles copies d'écran JE M'EN FOUS !!!
> Ce que je vois, c'est que Leopard est une boîte VIDE, sortie sous la pression de Vista mais sans AUCUNE fonctionnalité réellement novatrice face à Windows...
> Si c'est avec ça qu'Apple espère faire switcher les PC users (dont je suis..), Microsoft peut dormir tranquille !!
> Quand je pense que S Jobs a osé faire l'introduction en opposant frontalement Leopard à Vista !!!  Quelle culot !!



La présentation était très belle... ET CE N'EST SANS DOUTE RIEN PAR RAPPORT AU FINAL!!!
Un copain qui été dans la salle m'a dis que la bas les dev ont vraiment mis l'accent sur ce point!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu Leopard, c'est une FARCE ??? C'est quoi ce foutage de gueule ??
> 
> Je r&#233;sume :
> - OS 64 bits : Windows XP l'est depuis un bon moment.


Tiger aussi mais l&#224; on parle aussi de la plupart des applis&#8230; 



			
				zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> - Time machine : l&#224; aussi, sauvegardes et restores automatiques, manuels ou programm&#233;s sous XP depuis le d&#233;but !!!


Ah oui tu parles de la base de registre je suppose? 



			
				zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> - Mail : il g&#232;re le html !!! Outlook express fait &#231;a tr&#232;s bien depuis des lustres !!!


S&#251;rement pas g&#233;r&#233; de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on 



			
				zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> - Int&#233;gration de  boot camp : d&#233;ja disponible sous tiger et gratuitement.


En version beta 



			
				zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> -
> Si c'est &#231;a le fameux OS r&#233;volutionnaire....
> Je suis MORT DE RIRE, mais c'est rien &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Microsoft.
> C'est PITOYABLE


TU es pitoyable  


Ce ne sont ici que quels nouveaut&#233;s du nouvel OS, il y a encore des choses qui vont arriver. Quoi? Ben le finder par exemple, Apple n'a rien montr&#233; du nouveu Finder&#8230; Il doit s&#251;rement y avoir des nouveaut&#233;s non? :sleep:


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> - Time machine : l&#224; aussi, sauvegardes et restores automatiques, manuels ou programm&#233;s sous XP depuis le d&#233;but !!!


Depuis quand XP fait des sauvegardes incr&#233;mentales ?



			
				zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ?? non... juste 130 euros !!!
> Les belles copies d'&#233;cran JE M'EN FOUS !!!
> Ce que je vois, c'est que Leopard est une bo&#238;te VIDE, sortie sous la pression de Vista mais *sans AUCUNE fonctionnalit&#233; r&#233;ellement novatrice* face &#224; Windows...
> Si c'est avec &#231;a qu'Apple esp&#232;re faire switcher les PC users (dont je suis..), Microsoft peut dormir tranquille !!
> Quand je pense que S Jobs a os&#233; faire l'introduction en opposant frontalement Leopard &#224; Vista !!!  Quelle culot !!


Et il apporte quoi de nouveau Vista au fait ?

@+
iota


----------



## macgestion (7 Août 2006)

zoulou tu me fais rire !


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

On propose un peu pour donner enormement !!!


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

Mais reste un "PC user" comme tu dis , ca fera des vacances &#224; tout le monde ici ... parce que si tu utilisais les deux ( OsX et XP ) comme beaucoup sur ce forum tu n'oserais m&#234;me pas faire la comparaison !


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> tout ça n'est pas très révolutionnaire quand même, enfin bon, au moins, ils ne vont pas nous le faire trop cher ?



Bien sûr que c'est pas révolutionnaire, et aujourd'hui rien n'interdit de bosser sans problème sous Panther, ca sera pareil avec Leopard! personne te forcera à debourser 129 euros.
Apple met bien comme avertissement en bas des pages de la preview de Leopard que toutes les caractéristiques présentées sont sujettes à des modifications à tout moment.

On parle pas de Quicktime par exemple, alors qu'il va forcément évoluer. Idem, le Finder n'est pas abordé, y'a meme pas de capture d'écran de Spotlight dans la preview. Tiger était bcp plus figé au moment de la WWDC qui a précédé sa sortie officielle.

edit: je dois dire qu'autant l'optimisme béat c'est pas forcément génial, mais Zoulou est limite pénible... Enfin moi même si on me filait du fric pour, j'aurais même pas envie de travailler sous windows!


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ?? non... juste 130 euros !!!
> Les belles copies d'écran JE M'EN FOUS !!!
> Ce que je vois, c'est que Leopard est une boîte VIDE, sortie sous la pression de Vista mais sans AUCUNE fonctionnalité réellement novatrice face à Windows...
> Si c'est avec ça qu'Apple espère faire switcher les PC users (dont je suis..), Microsoft peut dormir tranquille !!
> Quand je pense que S Jobs a osé faire l'introduction en opposant frontalement Leopard à Vista !!!  Quelle culot !!


Chez Microsoft, ils annoncent plein de nouveautés, et ils les enlèvent au fur et à mesure que la date de sortie approche.
Chez Apple, visiblement, c'est l'inverse.   

*Donc, nous verrons bien en 2007, car nous ne savons pas exactement à quoi ressembleront exactement Leopard et Vista, ni quelles seront leurs fonctionnalités effectives et non pas supposées.*


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu Leopard, c'est une FARCE ??? C'est quoi ce foutage de gueule ??



Tu es dans une phase pessimiste ou tu vois toujours tout en noir comme ça ? 
Une amélioration est rarement pitoyable. La machine à remonter le temps, à mon sens est un confort supplémentaire apporté à l'utilisateur, comme tout ce qui vise à améliorer chaque application, dont Mail.
Tout le monde fait des sauvegardes, malgré la stabilité qui caractèrise l'OS. Avec Time machine tout devient plus simple lors d'une erreur de manipulation. C'est aussi une assurance supplémentaire pour les futurs switchers.


----------



## Wolfmac (7 Août 2006)

heu ont a peut &#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; parler mais je trouve pas de r&#233;ponse clair : Leopard sera compatible  avec ppc ?  rassurez-moi !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand XP fait des sauvegardes incrémentales ?
> 
> Et il apporte quoi de nouveau Vista au fait ?
> 
> ...


Deux choses fondamentales :

- la sécurité (enfin)
- le premier OS ou on a retiré toutes les avancées annoncées avant sa sortie


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Bien oui


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> heu ont a peut être déjà parler mais je trouve pas de réponse clair : Leopard sera compatible  avec ppc ?  rassurez-mo !i



bah evidemment, y'a des millions de G4/G5 et sans doute les derniers G3 qui pourront en profiter à part qq trucs comme Bootcamp (Intel ony) et qq effets speciaux suivant les cartes vidéos embarquées.


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que c'est pas révolutionnaire, et aujourd'hui rien n'interdit de bosser sans problème sous Panther, ca sera pareil avec Leopard! personne te forcera à debourser 129 euros.
> Apple met bien comme avertissement en bas des pages de la preview de Leopard que toutes les caractéristiques présentées sont sujettes à des modifications à tout moment.
> 
> On parle pas de Quicktime par exemple, alors qu'il va forcément évoluer. Idem, le Finder n'est pas abordé, y'a meme pas de capture d'écran de Spotlight dans la preview. Tiger était bcp plus figé au moment de la WWDC qui a précédé sa sortie officielle.




Spotlight, Dashboard, Exposé, chaque version a eu une feature assez révolutionnaire, je disais simplement que ce n'était pas le cas ici. Maintenant on peut projetter pas mal de choses sur ce qui peut y être et n'a pas été annoncé  mais on ne touche plus au rationnel...
Moi, simplement, je reste sur ma faim après cette keynote.


----------



## yoyoman (7 Août 2006)

bon ,j uste un mot pour dire que leopard s'annonce bien. Juste un petit bémol, mais c'est très relatif ! le logo leopard ressemble à une peau de vache, je m'attendais à mieux, ensuite les icones des nouvelles applis sont un peu moche, time machine et spaces
là j'avoue qu'ils ne se sont pas foulés
enfin, c'est juste mon avis, mais côté fonctionnalités c'est super, rien à dire bravo


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Deux choses fondamentales :
> 
> - la sécurité (enfin)
> - le premier OS ou on a retiré toutes les avancées annoncées avant sa sortie


Allez, rajoutons pour être sympas les graphismes pompés sur Mac.


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

yoyoman a dit:
			
		

> bon ,j uste un mot pour dire que leopard s'annonce bien. Juste un petit bémol, mais c'est très relatif ! le logo leopard ressemble à une peau de vache, je m'attendais à mieux, ensuite les icones des nouvelles applis sont un peu moche, time machine et spaces
> là j'avoue qu'ils ne se sont pas foulés
> enfin, c'est juste mon avis, mais côté fonctionnalités c'est super, rien à dire bravo




Attends qu'il sorte ....


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

J'ai rien lu la desssus mais je pense que c'est OUI apple assure toujours la pérénité des power pc qui sont biens plus nombreux sur le marché que les mac-intels!


----------



## Grosquick (7 Août 2006)

Bon ben j'va acheter mon MBP pisque personne veut le mettre à jour. J'mettrais Leopard au primtemps, histoire de me faire une fleur:love: 

Le Macpro est sublime mais je dois un probleme sur ma feuille de paie J'vai en parler au boss.

Quand je pense qu'il y en a encore qui compare Win... à OSX:casse: Faut pas laisser jouer les gamins tout seul, font que des bétises...


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien lu la desssus mais je pense que c'est OUI apple assure toujours la pérénité des power pc qui sont biens plus nombreux sur le marché que les mac-intels!




Vi


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Grosquick a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'va acheter mon MBP pisque personne veut le mettre à jour. J'mettrais Leopard au primtemps, histoire de me faire une fleur:love:
> 
> Le Macpro est sublime mais je dois un probleme sur ma feuille de paie J'vai en parler au boss.
> 
> Quand je pense qu'il y en a encore qui compare Win... à OSX:casse: Faut pas laisser jouer les gamins tout seul, font que des bétises...



Bien dit!!!!  
Zoulou va faire dodo!


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

yoyoman a dit:
			
		

> bon ,Juste un petit bémol, mais c'est très relatif ! le logo leopard ressemble à une peau de vache, je m'attendais à mieux


Qu'est ce que t'as contre les vaches :mouais: sans elles pas de lait  
D'ailleurs sache pour ta gouverne que osx.6 s'appelera " La noiraude" ( c'est s. jobs lui même qui me l'a dit). Sur ce, meuh


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que t'as contre les vaches :mouais: sans elles pas de lait
> D'ailleurs sache pour ta gouverne que osx.6 s'appelera " La noiraude" ( c'est s. jobs lui même qui me l'a dit). Sur ce, meuh




La vache , tu en sais des choses


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2006)

Pouvez-me dire si Danika Cleary a parlé, je veux pas mater la Keynote pour rien...


----------



## zoulou03200 (7 Août 2006)

Enfin... l'essentiel c'est que vous soyiez contents. Vous avez remarqué qu'on dit toujours un imbécile HEUREUX ??


----------



## TK3 (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> meuh



Grrrrr


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez-me dire si Danika Cleary a parlé, je veux pas mater la Keynote pour rien...




Non  enfin je crois pas


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ?? non... juste 130 euros !!!
> Les belles copies d'écran JE M'EN FOUS !!!
> Ce que je vois, c'est que Leopard est une boîte VIDE, sortie sous la pression de Vista mais sans AUCUNE fonctionnalité réellement novatrice face à Windows...
> Si c'est avec ça qu'Apple espère faire switcher les PC users (dont je suis..), Microsoft peut dormir tranquille !!
> Quand je pense que S Jobs a osé faire l'introduction en opposant frontalement Leopard à Vista !!!  Quelle culot !!


que de violence dans tes propos. reste zen. 

personne ne t'oblige a rester sur mac. 



> Je résume :
> - OS 64 bits : Windows XP l'est depuis un bon moment.
> - Time machine : là aussi, sauvegardes et restores automatiques, manuels ou programmés sous XP depuis le début !!!
> - Mail : il gère le html !!! Outlook express fait ça très bien depuis des lustres !!!
> ...



-dis moi franchement ce qu'apporte XP64Bits? 
il n'est pas trés répandu, perso en dehors des magasins spécialisé, on ne le trouve pas.
leopard sera full 64bits, et les appli tirant profit vont arriver aussi vite que les applications UB. Je ne serais pas étonné qu'il se répande a trés grande vitesse dans la communauté mac.
il faut des drivers (si mes souvenirs sont bon) super bien signés pour que l'os les acceptes. 
il n'est qu'en version pro(bon ce n'est pas un si mauvais point).
Il y a peu voir pas du tout d'appli 64 bits sur xp 64. peut être que vista changera quelques chose. En attendant, la gestion application 32 et 64 bits se fera d'une bien meilleur manière que sur Vista ou les linux.
pourquoi? parceque vista sera disponible en version 32 et 64 bits. je ne serais pas étonné que les utilisateurs devront faire gaffe au version 32/64bits. pas d'assurance qu'une appli 32bits tournes sur un vista 64bits.
Sur linux, il faut faire parfois du chrootage(voir plugin flash sur du linux 64bits).
là, les appli 32 bits fonctionneront sur léopard et vice-versa(d'après ce que j'ai compris). Ce qui est énorme d'un point de vue technique et totalement transparent pour l'utilisateur.

-time machine : cela n'a rien voir avec le système de restauration d'Xp(si c'est ce a quoi tu penses). là cela ressemble a du versionnage de fichier. Tu aurais pu faire le rapprochement avec le système de vista. reste a voir comment cela va se gérer(je ne suis pas encore allé sur le site d'apple)

-mail : pour le html ce n'est pas faux. mais par rapport a outlook express, c'est un programme plus jeune. En attendant, outlook a eut plein de failles a cause de cela(et d'activex). j'espère que ce schema ne se reproduira pas sur os X.5. je viens de regarder 5 seconde de la video de mail. on a pas besoin de connaitre le html pour faire de mail/html sympa graphiquement. outlook ne le fait pas tout seul. ce n'est pas révolutionnaire, mais cela reste mieux que son homologue de redmond.

-bootcamp est en version béta, là on aura une version final et le super d'apple sur ce logiciel. ce qui n'est pas le cas forcément aujourd'hui. En entreprise c'est important car on met pas en production des programmes en béta.

steve jobs a été très clair, il n'a pas présenté toute les nouveautés. c'est comme ceux qui critique la stabilité de vista alors qu'il n'est encore qu'en béta(même si j'ai vu des betas plus stable de linux).

après comme je te l'ai dit(et je ne suis pas le seul), on te force pas a passer sur léopard. tu peux retourner sur pc, ou rester sur tiger. Il y a encore des gens qui sont sous os X.3(de leur plein grès ou non).

ouf. fini le pavé


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin... l'essentiel c'est que vous soyiez contents. Vous avez remarqué qu'on dit toujours un imbécile HEUREUX ??


Ben disons que si t'avais un semblant d'argument à nous faire partager, on est preneur...

@+
iota


----------



## I-Tof (7 Août 2006)

Décu, vraiment déçu, attendre début 2007, ça va être difficile.

Time machine, idée géniale ! Et mail, il me semble terrible.

Attendre 2007, trop long !!!!!!


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin... l'essentiel c'est que vous soyiez contents. Vous avez remarqué qu'on dit toujours un imbécile HEUREUX ??


Ne sois pas insultant.  
Nous te donnons des arguments, tu réponds par une insulte.
A chacun sa rhétorique.


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Bon apple store rouvre quand??? je veux pouvoir faire passer mon baqnuier ds l'enfer!!!   Quoi que l&#224;,  pour le coup c'est moi qui risque dy passer!


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que t'as contre les vaches :mouais: sans elles pas de lait
> D'ailleurs sache pour ta gouverne que osx.6 s'appelera " La noiraude" ( c'est s. jobs lui même qui me l'a dit). Sur ce, meuh




attention,  tu joues trop avec les taurens. 

(Tarul tauren druide powa! )


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Bon apple store rouvre quand??? je veux pouvoir faire passer mon baqnuier ds l'enfer!!!   Quoi que là,  pour le coup c'est moi qui risque dy passer!


Heu apple store réouvert depuis 45min quand même :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que si t'avais un semblant d'argument &#224; nous faire partager, on est preneur...
> 
> @+
> iota


comme le mega hertz myth de cette apr&#232;m, concept suivi par AMD puis Intel ? mmmmhh je vois

troller est un m&#233;tier....


----------



## I-Tof (7 Août 2006)

Bonne idée ce time machine, devrait être utilisé sous Windows, plus de fichiers perdus lors des plantages !!!!

Enfin, copieront certainement pour Windows 2015.


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme le mega hertz myth de cette aprèm, suivi par AMD puis Intel ? mmmmhh je vois


:love: :rateau:
Oui, et après un rapide coup d'oeil, tout les messages sont du même acabit...

@+
iota


----------



## Grosquick (7 Août 2006)

Posté par zoulou03200
Enfin... l'essentiel c'est que vous soyiez contents. Vous avez remarqué qu'on dit toujours un imbécile HEUREUX ?? 

J'avais pas compris, je croyais que c'était lui qui été haureux...:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Mars 2007 Leopard :love:


----------



## I-Tof (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mars 2007 Leopard :love:



Hé, ça va pas non ! 7 mois !


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ?? non... juste 130 euros !!!
> Les belles copies d'&#233;cran JE M'EN FOUS !!!
> Ce que je vois, c'est que Leopard est une bo&#238;te VIDE, sortie sous la pression de Vista mais sans AUCUNE fonctionnalit&#233; r&#233;ellement novatrice face &#224; Windows...
> Si c'est avec &#231;a qu'Apple esp&#232;re faire switcher les PC users (dont je suis..), Microsoft peut dormir tranquille !!
> Quand je pense que S Jobs a os&#233; faire l'introduction en opposant frontalement Leopard &#224; Vista !!!  Quelle culot !!


D'un autre cot&#233; le propre d'une revolution c'est d'&#234;tre inattendu. Je les vois pas annoncer &#231;a 6 mois avant la sortie et surtout alors que vista est encore en cuisine  Ils n'ont fait que presenter des amuse gueules pour apater les familles


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mars 2007 Leopard :love:


Printemps 2007.

Et le printemps, ça va jusqu'en juin...


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

C'est mon mac qui bug???? (zoulou tas raison mac os X est une vrai dob  ) ben jai une page avec les drapeaux des pays moi????


----------



## I-Tof (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Printemps 2007.
> 
> Et le printemps, ça va jusqu'en juin...



Stop, c'est pas Vista !


----------



## Grosquick (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté le propre d'une revolution c'est d'être inattendu. Je les vois pas annoncer ça 6 mois avant la sortie et surtout alors que vista est encore en cuisine  Ils n'ont fait que presenter des amuse gueules pour apater les familles



En cuisine, vista ? , plutot sur la planche à dessin. Si le site d'apple est lent, c'est pasque qu'a redmond on visionne les vidéos...


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon mac qui bug???? (zoulou tas raison mac os X est une vrai dob  ) ben jai une page avec les drapeaux des pays moi????


Et si tu fais Pomme R ?


----------



## macmaniaque (7 Août 2006)

Sur le site d'apple on parle aussi de leopard server:

http://www.apple.com/fr/server/macosx/leopard/


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Heu apple store r&#233;ouvert depuis 45min quand m&#234;me :mouais:


je comprends sa r&#233;action, j'ai aussi des difficult&#233;s pour acc&#233;der aux applestores.



> vista est encore en cuisine



on va dire que je trolle, mais bon. vu le nombre de caract&#233;ristiques (certaines pourraient &#234;tre sympa comme le winfs) qui ont &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233;es puis ont disparu. tout en ayant du retard(qui semble pourtant un peu de fruit en termes de s&#233;curit&#233; selon les retours actuels). je dirais que vista pourrit d&#233;j&#224; en cuisine.

je ne serais pas &#233;tonn&#233; que redmond r&#234;ve de sortir au m&#234;me rythme qu'apple des windows avec de nouvelles caract&#233;ristiques int&#233;ressantes ou sympathique.


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu fais Pomme R ?



Bien vu! Ya des imbécile partout!


----------



## Machineman (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté le propre d'une revolution c'est d'être inattendu. Je les vois pas annoncer ça 6 mois avant la sortie et surtout alors que vista est encore en cuisine  Ils n'ont fait que presenter des amuse gueules pour apater les familles



Je pense la même chose, S. Jobs nous en a mis plein la vue sans pour autant dévoiler les gros changements que tout le monde attend (iChat compatible Msn, client FTP, nouveau finder).
 Après tout, la prudence est de rigueur car il reste encore plusieurs mois avant la sortie de X.5
En tout cas ils sont fort chez Apple, ils arrivent toujours à inclure des trucs funs qui vont devenir un must : dashboard dans Tiger et maintenant l'incrustation video dans ichat. Moi je dis, les visio vont devenir une sacrée tranche de rigolade et vont faire des envieux dans le camps des windows.


----------



## ederntal (7 Août 2006)

Et les &#233;cran 23" a -400eur... Juste ce que j'attendais


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Parait meme qu'on pourra booter sur un disque externe en cas de probl&#232;me

Mouahahhaahahhahahaha


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2006)

Moi qui attendait un iPhone, suis dégoûter.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Parait meme qu'on pourra booter sur un disque externe en cas de problème
> 
> Mouahahhaahahhahahaha



Yen a même qui l'on vu voler...


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Et les écran 23" a -400eur... Juste ce que j'attendais


ouais mais les 20" n'ont pas bougé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

> *Multilingual Leopard*
> 
> With support for foreign language add-on speech synthesizers, VoiceOver for Leopard speaks your language. VoiceOver even includes support for two-byte languages such as Japanese and Chinese.



J'ai bien compris? Ça voudrait dire qu'on aurait aussi un synthétiseur vocal en français?


----------



## cameleone (7 Août 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin... l'essentiel c'est que vous soyiez contents. Vous avez remarqu&#233; qu'on dit toujours un imb&#233;cile HEUREUX ??



Zoulou, &#224; la lecture de plusieurs de tes messages dans diff&#233;rents fils de discussion, j'ai une question qui me br&#251;le les l&#232;vres (ou les doigts) depuis plusieurs jours.
Tu es un Pc user de ton propre aveu, quasiment toutes tes interventions sont strictement n&#233;gatives, voire insultantes, que ce soit &#224; propos d'Apple, de Mac Os ou des utilisateurs Mac.

Que fais-tu, que cherches-tu sur un forum d&#233;di&#233; &#224; Apple et &#224; Mac Os ???

(D&#233;sol&#233; pour le hs dans une discussion qui n'a rien &#224; voir avec &#231;a, mais &#231;a commen&#231;ait un peu &#224; me gonfler)


----------



## kisco (7 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien compris? Ça voudrait dire qu'on aurait aussi un synthétiseur vocal en français?


ça a l'air oui ! très intéressant!


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Zoulou, à la lecture de plusieurs de tes messages dans différents fils de discussion, j'ai une question qui me brûle les lèvres (ou les doigts) depuis plusieurs jours.
> Tu es un Pc user de ton propre aveu, quasiment toutes tes interventions sont strictement négatives, voire insultantes, que ce soit à propos d'Apple, de Mac Os ou des utilisateurs Mac.
> 
> Que fais-tu, que cherches-tu sur un forum dédié à Apple et à Mac Os ???
> ...



Ben rien, c'est le mois d'août, il s'emmerde, il a pas de copine, etc


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Zoulou, à la lecture de plusieurs de tes messages dans différents fils de discussion, j'ai une question qui me brûle les lèvres (ou les doigts) depuis plusieurs jours.
> Tu es un Pc user de ton propre aveu, quasiment toutes tes interventions sont strictement négatives, voire insultantes, que ce soit à propos d'Apple, de Mac Os ou des utilisateurs Mac.
> 
> Que fais-tu, que cherches-tu sur un forum dédié à Apple et à Mac Os ???
> ...


J'allais poser la même question.  
Je ne veux pas répondre à sa place, mais à part _troller_, je ne vois pas...


----------



## Grosquick (7 Août 2006)

Pour ceux qui aiment pas OS X, faut cliquer ici pour mettre des post...

Les autres, faut pô cliquer beurk :afraid:


----------



## Ouhlala (7 Août 2006)

comme certains ici , je pense que les nouveautés annoncées sont assez faiblarde , en dehors du macpro .  En attendant qu'ils nous annoncent les autres nouveautés , çà ressemble plus à une version intermédiaire , qu'a une mise à jour majeure .

Sinon , j'ai trouvé quelques peu ridicule les attaques faciles contres M$ : On croirait une bataille entre 2 gosses . J'apprecie Macos, mais je suis loin de totalement cracher sur windows , et Apple joue sur le fait que la communauté mac soit relativement restreinte : Ca permet créer le syndrome " petit village gaulois contre l'envahisseur" . M$ doit créer("copie" si vous voulez) un Os , mais n'a le droit à aucun changements majeurs, sous peine de bloquer 80-90% des ordis dans le monde ( En gros pas de trucs style "Universal binaries" quoi) .
En fait, en lisant vos commentaires/réactions, j'ai compris pourquoi les journalistes informatiques mettent souvent comme étiquette à Steve Job , celui de "Guru" : Il utilise les même techniques de grande mise en spectacle , et entretient bien sa vision de l'informatique face au méchant et bête M$ (je schématise) . En fait, si Apple gagnait beaucoup plus de part de marché, je me demande s'il ne perdrait pas justement ce qui fait sa force : De l'hardware , limité en variété , mais connu et optimisé , une communauté restreinte et plus facile à satisfaire , des mises à jours plus évidentes à mettre en place , etc... Je suis venu en "curieux" voir ces fameuses "keynotes" et çà fait très "fans autour de leur idole" .

On va dire chacun son truc : J'ai un mac, j'en utilise depuis des années professionnellement , mais j'ai aussi un pc sous windows, et un petit serveur sous linux .   En aucun cas j'irai cracher sur l'un ou sur l'autre comme certains font .


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Août 2006)

Grosquick a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui aiment pas OS X, faut cliquer ici pour mettre des post...
> 
> Les autres, faut pô cliquer beurk :afraid:



La Vache ! Ça m'a fait peur ! :affraid: 

Je suis trop curieux, mais tu aurais pu prévenir : âmes sensibles s'abstenir. 

Edit: j'ai pas lu ton post jusqu'au bout, bien fait pour moi. :rose:


----------



## I-Tof (7 Août 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Ben rien, c'est le mois d'août, il s'emmerde, il a pas de copine, etc



Il n'a pas de copine ?! Il n'a certainement pas de Mac non plus ?! Encore un malheureux ! Faut pas lui en vouloir ! Pauvre petit bonhomme, pas de chance dans la vie ...
Il s'emmerde ? Il doit surement bien avoir quelque chose de passionnant a faire sur son pc, je sais pas moi, formater, chercher les virus, les spywares, chercher pourquoi quand on utilise un programme, on ne peut plus accéder au net, à moins de rebooter (hé ! si t'as la soluce bonhomme, n'hésite pas, fait moi signe, j'ai le même problème avec mon xp !)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Ces attaques ne sont pas faciles, elles d&#233;coulent du fait qu'un g&#233;ant, avec des moyens d&#233;mentiels &#224; c&#244;t&#233; (et encore je suis gentil), fait, faudrait mettre en perspective aussi.


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ça a l'air oui ! très intéressant!


je l'espère, mais il pense d'abord au chinois et au japonais il semblerait.



> such as Japanese and Chinese.



ca serait le top de pouvoir diriger en français et avoir la réponse en français mac os X 

je viens d'écouter l'extrait de ce qu'il semblerait être une synthétisation de voix, c'est assez compréhensible(sauf pour la fin, un manque de ponctuation peut être. Léopard est un animal qui se fatigue vite quand il parle ).

j'espère vraiment que ce soit localisé en français. 

pour time machine : 
-comme je l'ai dit précédement, cela fonctionne comme sous vista(enfin si cette fonctionnalité reste jusqu'à la fin ). on peut choisir différente photos d'un fichier
-sauf que là on a la touche mac os(la touche ipapy? ) : avec un animation trés sympa et l'ensemble étant très intuitif. j'ai été carrément bluffé en voyant la vidéo. la fonctionallité n'est pas révolutionnaire, mais la packtage si. 
-une chose a ne pas oublier cependant :


> Developer APIs
> Apple provides API access to Time Machines underlying facilities to developers can provide the same experience for accessing information in their applications.


ce qui signifie que toute les applications n'ont peut être pas accés a la time machine. en effet d'après l'article ci dessus(et si je me plante pas ^^). il faut que l'application soit "time machisé" par le biais d'une api. J'espère qu'elle est simple d'utilisation et facile a mettre en place. pour que beaucoup d'applications en profite.

ichat, des petits gadgets, sympathique qui me font bien aimé le logiciel. mais je connais trop de personne dessus. et c'est bien dommage.

dashboard/code : je n'ai pas trop d'avis dessus, j'aimerais juste pouvoir mettre facilement certains widget sur mon bureau.

voilou pour mon avis :


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

je ne comprends pas l'accroche pour le macpro :" 4 millions de configurations possibles.." 4 millions de configurations?? faut qu'on m'explique l&#224;...


----------



## Grosquick (7 Août 2006)

J'vais arréter de faire dériver le topic : j'vai dormir. 

MACBOOKPRO :love: :love: :love:  j'va réver MBP


----------



## Toumak (7 Août 2006)

c'est vrai que ce que steve nous a montré ce soir n'est pas pécialement énorme
mais en tous cas moi ça m'a séduit
il faut aussi se dire que ça fait un peu plus d'un an que les développeurs travaillent dessus
et ils leurs restent encore 6 mois
je pense comme bcp d'autres que tout le potentiel de léopard ne nous a pas été dévoilé ce soir et que ceci n'était en quelque sorte qu'une mise en bouche 
mais une sacrée mise en bouche alors
car ils sont pas comme chez microchiotte, apple, ils ne montrent que ce qu'ils sont sur que ça marche à 100%, contrairement à microchiotte qui montre même ce qui bug ... parce qu'en fait y'a que ça à montrer
quoi qu'il en soit, moi j'atttends de voir ce que ça donnera au final !!!


----------



## iota (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je l'esp&#232;re, mais il pense d'abord au chinois et au japonais il semblerait.


Je vais remettre la citation :


> Multilingual Leopard
> 
> With support for foreign language add-on speech synthesizers, VoiceOver for Leopard speaks your language. VoiceOver even includes support for two-byte languages such as Japanese and Chinese.


Quand il &#233;voque le Japonais et le Chinois, c'est comme exemple de langages sur 2 octets.



			
				dvd a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas l'accroche pour le macpro :" 4 millions de configurations possibles.." 4 millions de configurations?? faut qu'on m'explique l&#224;...


T'as 4 millions de combinaisons possibles selon les options que tu prends.

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je l'espère, mais il pense d'abord au chinois et au japonais il semblerait.


Non, je crois plutôt comprendre qu'il précisent que Leopard *incluera même* des langages particuliers comme le chinois et le japonais.
A fortiori les autres langages.


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> With support for foreign language add-on speech synthesizers, VoiceOver for Leopard speaks your language. VoiceOver *even includes* support for two-byte languages such as Japanese and Chinese.


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je vais remettre la citation :
> Quand il &#233;voque le Japonais et le Chinois, c'est comme exemple de langages sur 2 octets.
> 
> @+
> iota



si je dit cela, c'est qu'ils ont choisis ces deux langues(j'ai p&#233;ch&#233; par nombrillisme, et par busit&#233; en anglais et par fatigue , d&#233;sol&#233; :rose: ). Par contre en quoi, le fait que le japonais et le chinois (cod&#233;s en 2 octets) soient quelque chose de sp&#233;cial vis &#224; vis de voiceover? c'est plus compliqu&#233; a d&#233;velopper?

par contre pour le braille, ils vont surement vendre un boitier sp&#233;cial non? Si c'est le cas, je trouve cela g&#233;niale pour les mal-voyants, il y aura enfin des ordinateur(et os) enfin r&#233;ellement plus accessible pour eux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Si c'est vrai pour la synthèse vocale et la reconnaissance de la voix, Mac OS X va se retrouver devant windows en ce qui concerne l'accessibilité (personnes aveugles, malvoyantes, etc). Dans windows, tout cela est possible mais il faut ajouter des programmes qui coûtent généralement assez chers (zoulou ).


----------



## inspiration (7 Août 2006)

pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse tout les macpro ont la m&#234;me carte m&#232;re les processeurs sont bien sur amovible

les antennes airports sont log&#233; sous le bo&#238;tier (qui de la qualit&#233; de r&#233;ception ? )


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Au fait, quelqu'un sait si la vid&#233;o de la keynote a &#233;t&#233; mise en ligne et o&#249; ?

EDIT : je me r&#233;ponds &#224; moi-m&#234;me, elle est l&#224;

Sauf que pour l'instant, le stream p&#233;dale dans la choucroute...


----------



## Toumak (7 Août 2006)

génial


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Août 2006)

L'annonce Tiger, il y a maintenant plus de deux ans, n'avait pas non plus soulevé les foules.

Leopard paraît prometteur sur de nombreux points (Time Machine, iChat, Mail, etc...). Mais des innovations, telles que Core Animation, nous rappellent que c'est aussi sous l'interface graphique que se situe l'évolution/révolution.

C'moon et faites de beaux rêves tachetés.


----------



## Starjoin (7 Août 2006)

Vous savez o&#249; on peut voir la retransmission de la keynote ?
Ou alors, quand est-ce qu'apple l'a met en ligne en g&#233;n&#233;ral ?

[Oups d&#233;sol&#233;, pas vu que c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; en ligne, bon bah je vais z'yieut&#233; &#231;a de suite]

Pour reprendre le sujet. Perso, le timemachine &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre un truc assez incroyable et &#233;poustoufflant quand a core animation, on va encore avoir de bel appli avec ^^ Imaginez donc un coverflow qui int&#233;gre core animation ^^

J'en es l'eau &#224; la bouche dis donc


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2006)

Bravo &#224; Apple pour ses nouveaut&#233;s  
On ne sera pas d&#233;&#231;u avec L&#233;opard, c'est clair.

Le MacPro est d&#233;sormais r&#233;serv&#233; aux gens ais&#233;s ou aux grands &#233;conomiseurs tr&#232;s tr&#232;s patients    

Plus aucune machine Apple n'est ouverte (ajout de mat&#233;riel) et accesible niveau prix, dommage, j'esperais pourtant une b&#233;cane extensible dans les 1500 euros. Je me demande sur quoi on va bosser en agence de pub, imprimerie, maison d'&#233;dition...

Imac ? 

"Pas assez ch&#232;re, ma fille" comme dirait l'autre.

Que du bon quand m&#234;me... merci Apple, tu nous fait toujours r&#234;ver, c'est &#231;a la magie du mac


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

La vid&#233;o est impossible &#224; regarder convenablement pour l'instant, mieux vaut attendre demain...


----------



## inspiration (7 Août 2006)

plus d'info sur le macpro : les 8 slots de ram sont sur 2 cartes amovible, attention au montage


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

Starjoin a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez où on peut voir la retransmission de la keynote ?
> Ou alors, quand est-ce qu'apple l'a met en ligne en général ?
> 
> [Oups désolé, pas vu que c'était déjà en ligne, bon bah je vais z'yieuté ça de suite]
> ...




core animation est une api pour les developper, tu ne verras donc pas de core animation proprement dite mais plutôt des appli l'exploitant comme d'autre utilise core image et core audio. 

perso j'espère que cela va servir a "fenetre volantes"


----------



## lachouquette (7 Août 2006)

Ca n'a rien &#224; voir, mais juste apr&#232;s la Keynote, les ipods 30G sont pass&#233;s &#224; 215 euros sur le refurb, soient 34% de r&#233;duction rempla&#231;ant les 16% depuis quelques temps...


----------



## SveDec (7 Août 2006)

Miam tout ça :love:
Le monstre Mac Pro (tiens, encore un nom de me*** ^^), Leopard, tout ça ... c'est cool ^^
Préparez vos comptes en banque


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à Apple pour ses nouveautés
> On ne sera pas déçu avec Léopard, c'est clair.
> 
> Le MacPro est désormais réservé aux gens aisés ou aux grands économiseurs très très patients
> ...


les power mac n'étaient pas très accessible au niveau prix.

le macbook permet de changer le disque dur et la ram facilement. 
après pour le reste en dehors de la ram, effectivement il est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas changer plus de pièce. perso je suis pres a payer le prix vu la qualité de l'os

et quand y réfléchi bien, en dehors des gamers, une machine peut très durée 4-5 ans en ajoutant de la ram et des disque durs d'appoint si nécessaire.
allez bonne nuit les gens


----------



## Toumak (7 Août 2006)

tu as raison
mais c'est vrai juste pour le macbook
car sur l'imac 
tu peux juste changer la ram
si tu touches au disque dur, la garantie et l'applecare ne marchent plus


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je vais remettre la citation :
> Quand il évoque le Japonais et le Chinois, c'est comme exemple de langages sur 2 octets.
> 
> T'as 4 millions de combinaisons possibles selon les options que tu prends.
> ...


mais 4 millions, c'est impossible....


----------



## lachouquette (7 Août 2006)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> mais 4 millions, c'est impossible....



Reprends tes cours de proba... Et tu verras que si, c'est possible...


----------



## dvd (7 Août 2006)

lachouquette a dit:
			
		

> Reprends tes cours de proba... Et tu verras que si, c'est possible...


effectivement c'est bien ce que je me disais... autant pour moi


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2006)

La keynote est visible.
Steve Job a pris un sacré coup de vieux.  

Il a maigri. 

J'espère que ça ne préfigure rien de trop grave.


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La keynote est visible.
> Steve Job a pris un sacré coup de vieux.
> 
> Il a maigri.
> ...


Oui, ça m'a frappé aussi...


----------



## jpetit2 (7 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas s'il faut être décu ou satisfait. Ce que je remarque :
- l'ouverture extrême du Mac Pro; chacun peut acheter ce qu'il veut et ça c'est très nouveau chez Apple.
- la config de base du Mac Pro, une sacrée machine tout de même! et son évolutivité.
- la fin de la transition à Intel.
- Time machine et Spaces qui sont un vrai progrès pour l'utilisateur, car intégrés au système (et donc fiables!).
- Animations qui semble porteur d'un gros potentiel et va faire râler Redmond.
- l'évolution de mail, assez intéressante.
- Accessibilité qui intéresse sans doute peu de monde mais paraît très abouti et très en avance sur la concurrence.
- le temps laissé aux développeurs (6 mois) pour préparer leurs applis au 64 bits, ce qui devient souhaitable puisque la comptibilité 32 bits est assurée par Léopard.
- l'absence de référence à un nouveau système de fichier.
- l'absence de référence à un nouveau finder.
- l'absence de référence à Safari, QT, automator, Applescript, carnet d'adresses.
Perso je suis resté à Panther, très robuste, et Tiger ne m'a pas paru décisif. D'ailleurs mon iMac 17" tournesol et Panther font (toujours) saliver mes amis pcistes. Je ne suis pas une entreprise, n'ai pas besoin de réseau ni de superpuissance, ai horreur des sectes, des gourous et des Zoulous00... j'aime les choses qui marchent, simplifiées au maximum. Je renouvellerai donc mon iMac au printemps 2007 équipé de Léopard et son nouveau Finder top secret.


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Plus aucune machine Apple n'est ouverte (ajout de matériel) et accesible niveau prix, dommage, j'esperais pourtant une bécane extensible dans les 1500 euros. Je me demande sur quoi on va bosser en agence de pub, imprimerie, maison d'édition...
> 
> Imac ?
> 
> "Pas assez chère, ma fille" comme dirait l'autre.



Euh, les derniers Power Mac G5 etaient à 2000 euros et quelques minimum. Là si tu prends un Mac Pro 2x2ghz dual core (donc une sorte de quad 2ghz en fait), en prenant qu'un disque dur 160 go tu obtiens 2129 euros TTC, un peu plus cher qu'avant mais plus puissant.

Franchement, en graphisme type PAO, un iMac bien pourvu en RAM peut tout faire de toute façon, meme le dual screen... et puis l'extensibilité à quoi ça sert aujourdhui dans un contexte d'agences de graphisme? avoir plusieurs disques durs internes à la limite...


----------



## Starjoin (7 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> core animation est une api pour les developper, tu ne verras donc pas de core animation proprement dite mais plut&#244;t des appli l'exploitant comme d'autre utilise core image et core audio.
> 
> perso j'esp&#232;re que cela va servir a "fenetre volantes"



Oui c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai donn&#233; un exemple avec Coverflow ^^
Suis pas si b&#234;te 

Pour moi c'est l'une des meilleures qualit&#233;s d'osx, des api pour faire des zolies programmes. Ca a l'air con mais &#231;a fait toutes la diff&#233;rence ! Et la diff&#233;rence, c'est quand m&#234;me le maitre mot d'apple


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Bon après ces quelques pitites merveilles qui il faut le dire m'ont pas mal émoustillés , à quand ce MAcBook PRo bord**:hein: :rateau:


----------



## jojofk (8 Août 2006)

je te suis toujours dans cette attente.. 

les dernières mises à jour datent de quand déjà?


----------



## olivmc (8 Août 2006)

fantastic !!!
super easy.

Tr&#232;s content de voir toutes ces news... !  

Mais, Steve Jobs.... lui... physiquement... il change non..? De plus en plus maigre.... normal...?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Août 2006)

vous auriez un lien vers les videos de madame Danika Cleary ???


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> vous auriez un lien vers les videos de madame Danika Cleary ???



Me contacter par MP...  

Edit: en fait, elle remplace Steve Jobs d&#232;s janvier 2007... Content Paul?


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> je te suis toujours dans cette attente..
> 
> les dernières mises à jour datent de quand déjà?


 
Janvier il me semble


----------



## bugueur (8 Août 2006)

olivmc a dit:
			
		

> fantastic !!!
> super easy.
> 
> Tr&#232;s content de voir toutes ces news... !
> ...



Normal, il commence a fliper pour ses stocks options ... apple est en train de tout recompter


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Août 2006)

bugueur a dit:
			
		

> Normal, il commence a fliper pour ses stocks options ... apple est en train de tout recompter



    
Enorme ..
:love:


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

> Normal, il commence a fliper pour ses stocks options ... apple est en train de tout recompter


Steve Jobs a &#233;t&#233; gravement malade il y a deux ans...
S'il para&#238;t en mauvaise sant&#233; (ce n'est peut-&#234;tre qu'une impression, cela dit), c'est certainement pas pour une histoire de stock options.
D'o&#249; le fait que la blague est un peu limite, sauf si tu n'&#233;tais pas au courant, ou si tu ignores les risques de mourir d'un cancer.


----------



## JuCos (8 Août 2006)

Moi je veux un iMac Core 2 Duo :hein::hein::hein:

Vous pensez que ça va arriver ? Mais quand ?


----------



## chounim (8 Août 2006)

jducos a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez que ça va arriver ? Mais quand ?



Bien sur qu'il existera, a moins qu'intel ou autre prose un truc qde ouf qui fasse sauté un pas..ce n'est pas probable.

On peut aps savoir quand, t'as bien vu, rien n'a été dévoilé avant la keynote...on sait pas, on est comme toi, tout l'monde, sauf steve.


----------



## Mickjagger (8 Août 2006)

Certes il est bien plus maigre, mais lorsqu'il s'exprime il parait plus en forme qu'il y'a quelques mois... il a l'air de moins tousser aussi.
Bref j'esp&#232;re qu'il va pas trop mal, parce que quoi qu'on dise il est un peu l'&#226;me d'Apple, avec ses bons et moins bons c&#244;t&#233;s et que sa pr&#233;sence est vraiment un &#233;norme boost pour Apple. Sans son opiniatret&#233; et son perfectionnisme, Apple n'en serait pas l&#224; aujourd'hui! Et il a constitu&#233; une super &#233;quipe (developpement logiciel et OS X, design, marketing, division Retail, division iPod-iTunes, etc) qui doit rendre jaloux des poids lourds comme Microsoft ou Sony par moments.

Au fait dans la video du keynote, Steve a l'air de dire &#224; propos de Photobooth que le support serait &#233;tendu &#224; d'autres cam&#233;ras... ichat a l'air fantastique notamment en incluant un partage d'&#233;cran pour le travail collaboratif (cf la video de preview sur le site d'Apple). Certes pour l'instant tjrs pas de compatibilit&#233; MSN annonc&#233;e, dommage.
Et l'arriv&#233;e enfin de la synth&#232;se vocale en d'autres langues est une tr&#232;s bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Mickjagger (8 Août 2006)

jducos a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux un iMac Core 2 Duo :hein::hein::hein:
> 
> Vous pensez que ça va arriver ? Mais quand ?



Intel vient à peine de faire sortir ces processeurs de ses usines, un peu de patience. Ca prendra peut etre 1 ou 2 mois, 3 mois maxi à mon avis! Reste à savoir si le MacBook Pro sera mis à jours avant, ou en même temps.


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

il y a de fortes chances qu'ils soient mis à jour en même temps
peut-être même lors de l'apple expo qui sait ...


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

Avec Léopard qui est optimisé pour 64 bit, un G5 ( qui est 64bits) tournera-t-il aussi bien qu'un core duo qui n'est que 32 bit, même bi-coeur ? ou au moins pas trop mal ? avec le nouvel OS Apple ?


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

Starjoin a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai donné un exemple avec Coverflow ^^
> Suis pas si bête
> 
> Pour moi c'est l'une des meilleures qualités d'osx, des api pour faire des zolies programmes. Ca a l'air con mais ça fait toutes la différence ! Et la différence, c'est quand même le maitre mot d'apple



avais pas capter pour coverflow. 

pour steve jobs, je ne savais pas qu'il avait un cancer. le problème avec ce genre de saloperie, c'est qu'on est pas a l'abris d'une rechute.

je suis d'accord que steve est un leader charismatique. mais c'est a double tranchant. Du moment qu'il est là, on peut se dire qu'il y pas grand chose a craindre. mais lorsqu'il ne sera plus là, on risque de se retrouver dans la situation dans laquelle était apple après le licenciement de jobs. On a tous vu ce que cela a donné. 

@lamouette : je dirais pas trop mal.  mais si u compte renouveler la machine, et que tu n'a pas besoin d'un photoshop. alors attend un peu la sortie des machine public 64its et de leopard.  Actuelment et pour la plupart des applications, le coreduo bat le G5 avec des applis optimisées.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

Salut,

Toutes ces annonces sont très interessantes mais je me pose la question de savoir si Leopard sera entièrement compatible pour PPC et INTEL ou si des aménagements seront prévus en fonction des systèmes de processeurs. En effet je doute un peu que toutes les merveilleuses fonctionnalités soient supportées par un ibook de base même de dernière génération.

Votre avis ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2006)

Pour l'instant, de ce que j'ai vu de L&#233;opard, il n'y a pas grand chose de vraiment nouveau &#224; se mettre sous la dent. Mais m&#234;me les trucs d&#233;j&#224; vu ailleurs, m&#234;me sous Windows (si, c'est possible !   ), revus et corrig&#233;s par Apple, c'est d'enfer (Time Machine :love. Et comme ils n'ont pas tout montr&#233; (j'ai m&#234;me l'impression qu'ils ont gard&#233; le plus int&#233;ressant pour plus tard, histoire que la bo&#238;te de Bill ne copie pas, enfin pas tout de suite), il y a encore de l'espoir.
Cela n'emp&#234;che que rien que pour Mail 3 (et sa cr&#233;ation de mail html avec acc&#232;s au contenu d'iPhoto et consorts comme dans Pages ou iWeb) je suis d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;t &#224; adopter ce nouveau f&#233;lin. Minou, minou, minou. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

J'y connais rien. C'est quoi l'int&#233;r&#234;t de l'HTML pour Mail?


----------



## Piewhy (8 Août 2006)

Si c'est customisable, &#231;a peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s pratique pour faire une newsletter qui &#224; de la gueule!


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

geff74 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Toutes ces annonces sont très interessantes mais je me pose la question de savoir si Leopard sera entièrement compatible pour PPC et INTEL ou si des aménagements seront prévus en fonction des systèmes de processeurs. En effet je doute un peu que toutes les merveilleuses fonctionnalités soient supportées par un ibook de base même de dernière génération.
> 
> Votre avis ?


tu peux être sur que tu n'auras pas accés a bootcamp. tu n'aura peut être accés a certains effets graphique. mas on final on en sais pas encore grand chose.

@ed : l'interet de mail avec le support de l'html et de pouvoir faire des mail plus joli. c'est pour moi un petit plus, mais qui jusqu'à maintenant ne pas manquer  au contraire des bureau virtuel 

Sinon je remercie encore apple de respecter les standart qu'il utilise. Je pense a caldav. on n'est pas obligé(pas comme avec windows pour le kerberos) de prendre mac os X pour en profiter, on peut trés bien prendre un serveur libre. pour s'en occuper.


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2006)

Je ne sait pas si vous en avez déjà parlé (pour une fois, je n'ai pas relu le thread en entier) mais le nouveau  CoreAnimation est vraiment fabuleux, notamment son utilisation dans Time machine et en plus la démo présenté sur le site d'Apple montre que cette technologie a servie a fabriquer un des dernier clip promotionnel pour l'iPod. Très fort sur ce coup la je trouve. Dans 1 ans quand le nouveau système sortira, peut être que cette animation sera encore la et les gens feront le parallèle avec la pub iPod et se diront que la technologie avait déjà été employé par Apple il y a longtemps. Une bonne chose je trouve.


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, de ce que j'ai vu de Léopard, il n'y a pas grand chose de vraiment nouveau à se mettre sous la dent.



Rien de révolutionnaire, en somme ?


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2006)

En clair, on va encore se taper Tiger pendant au minimum 7-8 mois, et avec au maximum 2 mises-à jour mineures...

Donc même si de nouvelles machines apparaissent dans les prochains mois, il faudra faire avec Tiger.


----------



## Frodon (8 Août 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Rien de révolutionnaire, en somme ?


 
Mais tout n'a pas ét dit, il reste du TOP SECRET... Vas savoir ce que cache Apple derrière ce TOP SECRET


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, de ce que j'ai vu de L&#233;opard, il n'y a pas grand chose de vraiment nouveau &#224; se mettre sous la dent. Mais m&#234;me les trucs d&#233;j&#224; vu ailleurs, m&#234;me sous Windows (si, c'est possible !   ), revus et corrig&#233;s par Apple, c'est d'enfer (Time Machine :love. Et comme ils n'ont pas tout montr&#233; (j'ai m&#234;me l'impression qu'ils ont gard&#233; le plus int&#233;ressant pour plus tard, histoire que la bo&#238;te de Bill ne copie pas, enfin pas tout de suite), il y a encore de l'espoir.


Moi je trouve "petit" de dire : euh, votre futur OS (Leopard) est fabuleux mais on ne vous montre pas tout&#8230; On a nos petits secrets&#8230; avec le clin d'oeil du marketeur qui va bien.

C'est difficile &#224; dire : euh, on a fait les marioles, on a bien rigol&#233; avec notre blague sur la photocopieuse mais maintenant on est au taquet, Vista c'est quand m&#234;me pas XP et si l'on veut garder une longueur d'avance, on a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; se bouger ??? 

Mais bon il reste le caract&#232;re innovant de Time Machine, de Spaces et de la fonction Html dans Mail pour se r&#233;jouir et attendre&#8230; Mort de rire. 

edit: La v&#233;ritable annonce, c'est le Mac Pro et ses 256mo de Ram&#8230; Sacr&#233;e Machine. J'aime bien l'agencement int&#233;rieur.


----------



## Piewhy (8 Août 2006)

Ce qu'il reste d'int&#233;ressant : 

- FrontRw 2.0
- Un nouveau Finder
- Bootcamp 1.0
- One or even two more things 

Maintenant, c'&#233;tait peut &#234;tre pas tellement top secret, c'&#233;tait peut etre "top pas encore au point" 

En passant, on a eu droit &#224; un petit bug durant la d&#233;mo, lorsque Scott (!?) pr&#233;sente Time machine avec iPhoto... "That's why we have back up systems" ... "I wish i could go back to the past..."


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Par contre en quoi, le fait que le japonais et le chinois (codés en 2 octets) soient quelque chose de spécial vis à vis de voiceover? c'est plus compliqué a développer?.


beaucoup plus puisque les caractères ne se lisent pas pareille en fonction des combinaisons. Ce n'est pas un alphabet comme en France et deux caractères peuvent former un mot qui ne se prononcera pas comme si ils étaient employés séparément. Donc oui, ça doit pas être simple a programmer en effet


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve "petit" de dire : euh, votre futur OS (Leopard) est fabuleux mais on ne vous montre pas tout&#8230; On a nos petits secrets&#8230; avec le clin d'oeil du marketeur qui va bien.
> 
> C'est difficile &#224; dire : euh, on a fait les marioles, on a bien rigol&#233; avec notre blague sur la photocopieuse mais maintenant on est au taquet, Vista c'est quand m&#234;me pas XP et si l'on veut garder une longueur d'avance, on a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; se bouger ???
> 
> ...


Non pas 256. 1 Go.


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non pas 256. 1 Go.


wep, tu as raison. j'ai confondu carte pci et barette mémoire :rose:


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> En passant, on a eu droit à un petit bug durant la démo, lorsque Scott (!?) présente Time machine avec iPhoto... "That's why we have back up systems" ... "I wish i could go back to the past..."



Il me semble que c'était volontaire


----------



## romain31000 (8 Août 2006)

geff74 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Toutes ces annonces sont tr&#232;s interessantes mais je me pose la question de savoir si Leopard sera enti&#232;rement compatible pour PPC et INTEL ou si des am&#233;nagements seront pr&#233;vus en fonction des syst&#232;mes de processeurs. En effet je doute un peu que toutes les merveilleuses fonctionnalit&#233;s soient support&#233;es par un ibook de base m&#234;me de derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration.
> 
> Votre avis ?


je pense pas qu'apple puisse se permettre de ne pas faire fonctionner parfaitement leopard sur les ppc, au moins les g5, qui sont des machines assez r&#233;centes tout de m&#234;me.
perso, mon imac est de d&#233;cembre 2004, c'est un RevA.les premiers g5 sont les powermac, et je ne crois pas qu'ils soient beaucoup plus vieux.
Donc Leopard fonctionnera parfaitement sur les ppc j'esp&#232;re, mais certaines fonctionnalit&#233;s ne pourront &#234;tre utils&#233;es.Je pense a boot camp par exemple....mais c'est &#233;vident!
apr&#232;s surement que l&#233;opard sera plus r&#233;actif sur un imac core duo que sur un imac g5 (dommage pour moi...)


----------



## Piewhy (8 Août 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'était volontaire



Je suis vraiment pas sur, car il utilise un autre système en utilisant un switch derrière l'écran... Enfin...

Prochaine étape majeure pour l'annonce de nouveauté dans Léopard : Macworld en Janvier!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve "petit" de dire : euh, votre futur OS (Leopard) est fabuleux mais on ne vous montre pas tout On a nos petits secrets avec le clin d'oeil du marketeur qui va bien.
> 
> C'est difficile à dire : euh, on a fait les marioles, on a bien rigolé avec notre blague sur la photocopieuse mais maintenant on est au taquet, Vista c'est quand même pas XP et si l'on veut garder une longueur d'avance, on a intérêt à se bouger ???
> 
> Mais bon il reste le caractère innovant de Time Machine, de Spaces et de la fonction Html dans Mail pour se réjouir et attendre Mort de rire.



Moi pas. Et je peux très bien comprendre la démarche d'Apple (avec une petite dose d'effet marketing peut-être aussi). Voir mon post précédent.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Août 2006)

super ce mac pro !
çà c'est de l'ordinateur !
les autres mac intel de bureau faisaient un peu "light" mais la il me plait bien...
Quad Xeon c'est la grande classe quand meme ...
il en fallait pas moins pour remplacer le G5 ...
l'intérieur est toujours aussi clean ,du bon boulot Apple !


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Ed_the_Head a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou se faire une petite signature sympa sans le bidouillage actuel...


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> super ce mac pro !
> çà c'est de l'ordinateur !
> les autres mac intel de bureau faisaient un peu "light" mais la il me plait bien...
> Quad Xeon c'est la grande classe quand meme ...
> ...



Ouais ca fait bien rêver quand même........; :love::love::love:

Coucou Sydney


----------



## tyler_d (8 Août 2006)

Steve l'a précisé : front raw sera livré avec leopard...

mais quid des gens qui n'ont pas les nouveaux mac (avec isight et surtout le port infrarouge...) ???

ok, il y aura aussi bootcamp, et sur ppc, on ne poura pas le faire fonctionner... mais pour photobooth, on sait maintenant qu'il marchera avec d'autres webcam... alors pour frontrow ?

réservé seulement aux "nouveaux" mac ou bien vraiment pour tout le monde (et dans ce cas, vente d'un kit "télécomande + port IR" ????)


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

Salut.

Front Row peut-&#234;tre contr&#244;l&#233; au clavier, donc pas de probl&#232;me.

Sinon, une petite fonction bien sympa qui a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233;e hier c'est WebClip pour cr&#233;er ses propres widgets en 3-4 clics, vraiment bien foutu...

@+
iota


----------



## totoffff (8 Août 2006)

Pardonnez moi, je suis peut être hors sujet, mais où on en est avec ce fameux Iphone qui devait être presenté aujourd'hui.


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2006)

totoffff a dit:
			
		

> Pardonnez moi, je suis peut être hors sujet, mais où on en est avec ce fameux Iphone qui devait être presenté aujourd'hui.


Qui a dit qu'un iPhone devait être présenté? pas Apple en tout cas


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2006)

totoffff a dit:
			
		

> Pardonnez moi, je suis peut être hors sujet, mais où on en est avec ce fameux Iphone qui devait être presenté aujourd'hui.


 

          et oui les rumeurs..............


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

La Keynote:

-Ipapy en forme. Tellement qu'il laisse la place les trois quart du temps.
-Beaucoup de dev qui se marrent (à juste titre).

Leopard:

Time machine: Bof peut avoir un interet pour les étourdis. Les autres savent déjà comment fonctionne un backup.Les fabriquants de disque durs vont etre content.

Ichat : Bof faudrait deja que ca fonctionne concretement.Ce soft est conceptuellement génial mais se fait voler systematiquement la vedette par Skype beaucoup plus stable... Alors des effets graphiques ajoutés... Okay si tes conversations durent moins d'une minute...

Spaces: on s'en fou tout le monde a deja l'equivalent en freeware.

Interface 64 bits: C'est les possesseur de Core duo et de G4 qui vont etre content. Sortez les rames l'innovation c'est pas pour vous.

Mail: Oué super il se transforme en Entourage like.


Le Mac pro:
-Cpus : LA claque c'est super. L'hallucination totale. Probleme y'a pas Leopard pour les exploités.
-Meme pas un bon de reduction pour Leopard avec ?
-Carte graphique à la ramasse vendue à un tarif monstrueux. C'est les hardcore gamers PC qui vont rigolé (comprehensible).Les pros eux vont faire la tronche.
-La ram. 1go pour deux CPU 64 bits. Pourquoi pas 10 mo ? Ca serait aussi credible. Les tarifs sont superieur à la corsair DDR2 667.Leur remarque sur la dissipation thermique est valable que lorsque tu as 8 barrettes...
-Les disques durs. Oué chouette inovation.Sonnet fait mieux pour moins cher.

Super la keynote... Super. 

Tiens l'action AAPL chute. Sans dec ?


----------



## rizoto (8 Août 2006)

c'est bizarre sur le macpro, il n'y a pas de carte graphique intermédiaire.

c'est une 7300 GT (bas de gamme) ou une FX / ATI 1900 (haut de gamme)


----------



## totoffff (8 Août 2006)

Il faut donc que j'oubli ça et que je me rabatte sur un nokia domage l'idée m'était sympatique.


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> La Keynote:
> 
> -Ipapy en forme. Tellement qu'il laisse la place les trois quart du temps.
> -Beaucoup de dev qui se marrent (&#224; juste titre).
> ...


 

t'as fini de te plaindre? ca fait plus de 12h qu'on vous dit que tout n'a pas &#233;t&#233; present&#233;, jobs est pas suuicidaire au point de donner le baton a vista pour se faire tarter la gueule... les gens ecoutent pas c'est exasperAnt (p*tain j'ai honte je passe en TL...)


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> t'as fini de te plaindre? ca fait plus de 12h qu'on vous dit que tout n'a pas été presenté, jobs est pas suuicidaire au point de donner le baton a vista pour se faire tarter la gueule... les gens ecoutent pas c'est exasperent



C'est comme les enfants, plus ils en ont, plus ils en veulent ...


----------



## Makkelijk (8 Août 2006)

Ce n'est qu'ici qu'on parle de Leopard alors?

(j'ai cherché partout, trouvé juste un topic fermé, trouvé un lien (pour blaireaux comme moi ) périmé dans l'expliquation d'un des fora, et finalement (ouff), j'ai découvert ce topic..) :rose:



			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> (...) ichat a l'air fantastique notamment en incluant un partage d'écran pour le travail collaboratif (cf la video de preview sur le site d'Apple). Certes pour l'instant tjrs pas de compatibilité MSN annoncée, dommage.
> Et l'arrivée enfin de la synthèse vocale en d'autres langues est une très bonne nouvelle.


Dommage que la compatibilité avec msn se laisse toujours attendre (en vain?).

Je crois surtout qu'ils ont voulu mettre le paquet pour faire une concurrence d'enfer à MS(N) Messenger afin de rattraper le retard au niveau du nombre d'utilisateurs, avec toutes ces nouvelles "features" qui ont, franchement, l'air vraiment chouettes!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2006)

Marche aussi avec le sexe.


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> Time machine: Bof peut avoir un interet pour les &#233;tourdis. Les autres savent d&#233;j&#224; comment fonctionne un backup.Les fabriquants de disque durs vont etre content.


On sait tous que la majorit&#233; des gens utilisent des syst&#232;mes de backup automatis&#233;s  



			
				Bison a dit:
			
		

> Interface 64 bits: C'est les possesseur de Core duo et de G4 qui vont etre content. Sortez les rames l'innovation c'est pas pour vous.


Compatibilit&#233; totale 64 et 32 bits.



			
				Bison a dit:
			
		

> -La ram. 1go pour deux CPU 64 bits. Pourquoi pas 10 mo ? Ca serait aussi credible. Les tarifs sont superieur &#224; la corsair DDR2 667.Leur remarque sur la dissipation thermique est valable que lorsque tu as 8 barrettes...


T'es juste en train de comparer de la DDR2 corsair avec de la FB-DIMM ECC, mais bon...

@+
iota


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

quelqu'un &#224; une adresse pour charger la keynote ?
parce que le stream, c'est plut&#244;t de l'image par image en ce moment.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

Ceci dit, la d&#233;ception "&#233;motive", sur le coup, est compr&#233;hensible dans la mesure ou tout le monde croyait qu'on allait tout savoir de Leopard &#224; la keynote, et jusqu'au dernier moment, Apple nous l'a fait croire.

Mais ce qui serait d&#233;cevant de fa&#231;on plus objective, c'est si les nouveaut&#233;s de Leopard se limitaient &#224; ce qui nous a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; hier.
Or il a &#233;t&#233; clairement dit que certaines des innovations les plus importantes seraient montr&#233;es plus tard.

Donc, on peut &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u de la keynote, mais il est encore trop t&#244;t pour savoir si on va &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u par Leopard. J'esp&#232;re &#233;viedemment qu'on ne sera pas d&#233;&#231;u !

Mais sans &#234;tre d'un optimisme b&#233;at, je suis s&#251;r que Steve a de tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s belles surprises &#224; nous r&#233;server pour Leopard en 2007. En revanche, j'ai quand m&#234;me l'impression que le pr&#233;texte "top secret", sans &#234;tre totalement faux, est aussi une fa&#231;on habile de masquer quelques retards sur le d&#233;veloppement de Leopard... Peut-&#234;tre qu'ils n'ont pas encore tout d&#233;cid&#233; du futur finder par exemple, et que s'ils pr&#233;sentaient le finder aujourd'hui, ils seraient emp&#234;ch&#233;s ensuite de changer d'id&#233;es...


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> On sait tous que la majorit&#233; des gens utilisent des syst&#232;mes de backup automatis&#233;s


Et c'est sens&#233; vouloir dire quoi ? Que time machine fait les backup &#224; la place des gens ? La on est d'accord.Mais pour les autres ou est l'interet ? 



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Compatibilit&#233; totale 64 et 32 bits.



Jamais pretendu le contraire. Pour les perfs faire une prediction revient &#224; jouer &#224; pile ou face. Mais tout de meme on va pas me dire que tout cela ne "bouffe" pas...




			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> T'es juste en train de compar&#233; de la DDR2 corsair avec de la FB-DIMM ECC, mais bon...
> 
> @+
> iota


Pourquoi la Dimm ECC FB c'est pas de la DDR2 peut etre?


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, la d&#233;ception "&#233;motive", sur le coup, est compr&#233;hensible dans la mesure ou tout le monde croyait qu'on allait tout savoir de Leopard &#224; la keynote, et jusqu'au dernier moment, Apple nous l'a fait croire.
> 
> Mais ce qui serait d&#233;cevant de fa&#231;on plus objective, c'est si les nouveaut&#233;s de Leopard se limitaient &#224; ce qui nous a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; hier.
> Or il a &#233;t&#233; clairement dit que certaines des innovations les plus importantes seraient montr&#233;es plus tard.
> ...



je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi
moi je dirais attendons la macworld avant de balancer des trucs sur l&#233;opard
les gens sont peut-&#234;tre d&#233;&#231;us car apple nous a habitu&#233; &#224; nous en mettre plein la vue directement
m&#234;me si ici ils ont &#233;t&#233; plus modeste, faut pas oublier que ce qu'ils nous ont montr&#233; hier, accompli en un an, est d&#233;j&#224; infiniment plus "ro putin la vache" que ce que microsoft nous a montr&#233; en 5 ans


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> t'as fini de te plaindre? ca fait plus de 12h qu'on vous dit que tout n'a pas été presenté, jobs est pas suuicidaire au point de donner le baton a vista pour se faire tarter la gueule... les gens ecoutent pas c'est exasperAnt (p*tain j'ai honte je passe en TL...)



Pourquoi on a pas le droit de fournir un avis contraire ? Mes arguments sont justifié.
Il n'y a pas de desktop intermediaire grand public chez Apple et c'est une erreur.
L'imac ? Je veux pas d'un Mac dans un ecran et puis quoi encore ?


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi
> moi je dirais attendons la macworld avant de balancer des trucs sur léopard
> les gens sont peut-être déçus car apple nous a habitué à nous en mettre plein la vue directement
> même si ici ils ont été plus modeste, faut pas oublier que ce qu'ils nous ont montré hier, accompli en un an, est déjà infiniment plus "ro putin la vache" que ce que microsoft nous a montré en 5 ans




Oui c'est vrai mais franchement la le Leopard il n'apporte pas grand chose par rapport à Tiger (voir ma critique plus haut) mis a part le precieux support 64bits total.On verra par la suite si les trucs "top secret" (marrant ca)me font sauter de ma chaise.
Mais bon Vista ,moi jamais.


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

je vois pas le rapport pour les deux derniers trucs. ce que j'essaye de te dire c'est qu'etant donné que le produit n'est 1/pas sorti et 2/n'a pas été presenté entierement, je trouve ca nul de faire des conclusions comme ca, surtout si comme certains le supposent, les avancées majeurs nous sont inconnues. c'est bien les reactions à chaud mais bon faut faire gaffe quand même. perso je vais attendre 7 mois avant de donner un avis definitif plutot que de me braquer sur "c'est de la merde je reste sur tiger/je passe sur vista"... mais bon apres chacun voit. 

(qu'est ce qu'y t'arrive avec l'iMac?  )


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est sens&#233; vouloir dire quoi ? Que time machine fait les backup &#224; la place des gens ? La on est d'accord.Mais pour les autres o&#249; est l'interet ?


Dans la mesure o&#249; la grande majorit&#233; des gens font partis des &#233;tourdis, c'est loin d'&#234;tre un gadget.



			
				Bison a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la Dimm ECC FB c'est pas de la DDR2 peut etre?


Ta comparaison est ridicule, c'est tout.
Tu compares des m&#233;moires totalement diff&#233;rentes, je vois pas en quoi la diff&#233;rence de prix est choquante.

@+
iota


----------



## naglagla (8 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas le rapport pour les deux derniers trucs. ce que j'essaye de te dire c'est qu'etant donné que le produit n'est 1/pas sorti et 2/n'a pas été presenté entierement, je trouve ca nul de faire des conclusions comme ca, surtout si comme certains le supposent, les avancées majeurs nous sont inconnues. c'est bien les reactions à chaud mais bon faut faire gaffe quand même. perso je vais attendre 7 mois avant de donner un avis definitif plutot que de me braquer sur "c'est de la merde je reste sur tiger/je passe sur vista"... mais bon apres chacun voit.
> 
> (qu'est ce qu'y t'arrive avec l'iMac?  )




rooo personne ne donne d'avis définitif ! ! m'enfin moi je suis assez d'accord avec bison... y'a pas de quoi sauter au plafond pour l'instant concernant léopard... on en attendait tellement que pas mal de gens sont décus...mais ca ne veut bien sûr pas dire que léopard sera pourri ! loin de la ! mais ne nous voilons pas la face...ce qu'on a vu hier sur léopard est loin d'être exceptionnel...


----------



## romain31000 (8 Août 2006)

je comprends pas cette histoire de 32 ou 64 bits, quelqu'un pourrauit m'expliquer ou me donner un lien?


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai mais franchement la le Leopard il n'apporte pas grand chose par rapport à Tiger


Que souhaitais tu qu'il t'apporte ?


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

pis si t'es si fort va faire le taff a la place des developpeurs


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Que souhaitais tu qu'il t'apporte ?



La virtualisation.


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> pis si t'es si fort va faire le taff a la place des developpeurs




Je vois pas le rapport. Je suis pas developpeur sinon je serais sous Linux.


----------



## pim (8 Août 2006)

Si L&#233;opard apporte la virtualisation, cette fonction sera int&#233;gr&#233;e au dernier moment, afin de pouvoir faire tourner Vista. C'est pour cela que L&#233;opard va sortir 15 jours apr&#232;s Vista ! Car en effet je vois mal notre cher Steve nous proposer L&#233;opard avec la virtualisation en nous disant : "&#199;a marche que pour un vieux XP, Vista on n'a pas eut le temps de l'int&#233;grer !"


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> La virtualisation.


Tu auras plein d'alternatives pour ça, VMWare et Parrallels en tête.

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Si L&#233;opard apporte la virtualisation, cette fonction sera int&#233;gr&#233;e au dernier moment, afin de pouvoir faire tourner Vista. C'est pour cela que L&#233;opard va sortir 15 jours apr&#232;s Vista ! Car en effet je vois mal notre cher Steve nous proposer L&#233;opard avec la virtualisation en nous disant : "&#199;a marche que pour un vieux XP, Vista on n'a pas eut le temps de l'int&#233;grer !"


Bonne piste, effectivement...
Ceci explique peut-&#234;tre cela.
Esp&#233;rons du coup que Vista ne sera pas trop en retard !


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

et t'as un sens de l'humour à toute épreuve...

tu t'es demandé pourquoi y a pas de virtualisation? et est ce que tu t'es seulement demandé si ca faisait pas partie des projets pas encore dévoilés?


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> 1/Dans la mesure où la grande majorité des gens font partis des étourdis, c'est loin d'être un gadget.
> 
> 2/Ta comparaison est ridicule, c'est tout.
> 3/Tu compares des mémoires totalement différentes, je vois pas en quoi la différence de prix est choquante.
> ...



1/ Ouep la preuve la majorité sont sur windows.
2/ Mais non. Elle l'est si time machine est desactivable. 
3/ Totalement differente ? N'est ce pas la meme ram qui equipe les PC classique equipé de Core 2 duo ?


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> 3/ Totalement differente ? N'est ce pas la meme ram qui equipe les PC classique equip&#233; de Core 2 duo ?


Euh non, pas vraiment...

Pour le point 2, je parle de la RAM, pas de Time Machine.
Sinon, Time Machine peut &#234;tre d&#233;sactiv&#233; (en partie tout du moins, donc totalement &#224; priori).

@+
iota


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Ouep la preuve la majorit&#233; sont sur windows.
> (...)


La majorit&#233; a toujours raison, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> et t'as un sens de l'humour à toute épreuve...
> 
> tu t'es demandé pourquoi y a pas de virtualisation? et est ce que tu t'es seulement demandé si ca faisait pas partie des projets pas encore dévoilés?




Vi je l'ai sous entendu plus beaucoup plus haut (projets top secrets marrants). Concernant Parallele j'y ai pas acces pour cause de Mac PPC... Mais bon apres Bootcamp ca semblait dans la logique des choses pour Leopard. Bref on verra à la derniere minute... 
Et c'est reellement mon grand souhait pour cet OS. 

OS qui va sortir apres Vista donc si je me goure pas... 

Vous trouvez pas qu'une demo de virtualisation avant l'heure aurait fait un mal collossal à Redmond (bien plus que des slogans sur des affiches ?).


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Euh non, pas vraiment...
> 
> Pour le point 2, je parle de la RAM, pas de Time Machine.
> Sinon, Time Machine peut être désactivé (en partie tout du moins, donc totalement à priori).
> ...


Ah excellente nouvelle ! Merci iota


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La majorité a toujours raison, c'est bien connu.



C'est clair. Mais bon quand y'a deja une erreur au niveau de l'OS (choix d'une becane exclusivement windows)on peut plu y faire grand chose.
Je pensais que les MAc users été plus avertis concernant les backups ! Visiblement iota et Ed_The_Head m'apprennent que non...


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

En parlant de Time Machine, j'esp&#232;re qu'il sera ponctuellement possible de faire une sauvegarde sur DVD.

@+
iota


----------



## pim (8 Août 2006)

Moi je trouve que la chose la plus int&#233;ressante pr&#233;sent&#233;e est la possibilit&#233; de prendre la main sur un autre Mac avec iChat. G&#233;nial pour montrer &#224; quelqu'un comment utiliser tel ou tel logiciel, sans avoir besoin de mettre 300 &#8364; dans le g&#233;nial Apple Remote Desktop !

En tout cas une telle fonction pourrait bien radicalement changer la fa&#231;on dont on aide les jeunes pousses sur le forum. Au lieu de faire des tas et des tas de message &#224; se faire expliquer le probl&#232;me, une petite intervention &#224; domicile et c'est bon


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La majorit&#233; a toujours raison, c'est bien connu.



yeap    






+






:bebe:  ​


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que la chose la plus intéressante présentée est la possibilité de prendre la main sur un autre Mac avec iChat. Génial pour montrer à quelqu'un comment utiliser tel ou tel logiciel, sans avoir besoin de mettre 300  dans le génial Apple Remote Desktop !


Tu es sûr que ce sera possible ? Je n'avais pas compris ça comme cela...


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que la chose la plus intéressante présentée est la possibilité de prendre la main sur un autre Mac avec iChat. Génial pour montrer à quelqu'un comment utiliser tel ou tel logiciel, sans avoir besoin de mettre 300  dans le génial Apple Remote Desktop !
> 
> En tout cas une telle fonction pourrait bien radicalement changer la façon dont on aide les jeunes pousses sur le forum. Au lieu de faire des tas et des tas de message à se faire expliquer le problème, une petite intervention à domicile et c'est bon



Bizarre moi j'ai compris que c'etait pour faire une demo à ton interlocuteur pas prendre la main sur sa machine... Quelqu'un confirme ?


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu es s&#251;r que ce sera possible ? Je n'avais pas compris &#231;a comme cela...


Si, tu peux faire du bureau &#224; distance avec iChat 4, c'est pratique.

@+
iota


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair. Mais bon quand y'a deja une erreur au niveau de l'OS (choix d'une becane exclusivement windows)on peut plu y faire grand chose.
> Je pensais que les MAc users été plus avertis concernant les backups ! Visiblement iota et Ed_The_Head m'apprennent que non...


Je sauvegarde mes donn&#233;es chaque semaine (ou quotidiennement selon mes besoins), mais je fais partie des rares le font. 
Je faisais d&#233;j&#224; il y a plus de 3 ans, sous windows. 

Mais je suis un des rares &#224; le faire. 
Contrairement &#224; une id&#233;e re&#231;ue, ce n'est pas les macusers que la sauvegarde est la plus r&#233;pandue. Beaucoup se croit &#224; l'abri des virus... sans penser &#224; la panne mat&#233;riel, courante quand le mat&#233;riel prend un peu d'&#226;ge.


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de Time Machine, j'espère qu'il sera ponctuellement possible de faire une sauvegarde sur DVD.
> 
> @+
> iota



J'ai cru comprendre HD & Serveur.... Donc a priori ca devrait etre possible surtout avec les medias qui debarquent (HD DVD et blu-ray).


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que la chose la plus intéressante présentée est la possibilité de prendre la main sur un autre Mac avec iChat. Génial pour montrer à quelqu'un comment utiliser tel ou tel logiciel, sans avoir besoin de mettre 300  dans le génial Apple Remote Desktop !


Si c'est la cas, apple ne fait que copier windows qui a intégré cette fonction depuis des lustres !


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je sauvegarde mes données chaque semaine (ou quotidiennement selon mes besoins), mais je fais partie des rares le font.
> Je faisais déjà il y a plus de 3 ans, sous windows.
> 
> Mais je suis un des rares à le faire.
> Contrairement à une idée reçue, ce n'est pas les macusers que la sauvegarde est la plus répandue. Beaucoup se croit à l'abri des virus... sans penser à la panne matériel, courante quand le matériel prend un peu d'âge.



Idem c'est systematique chez moi la sauvegarde (logique pour qui a perdu quelques precieux Go de données une fois dans sa vie).J'ai tendance a oublié qu'il y a aussi du grand public sur mac c'est un fait. :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

> Share and share alike
> Remote control takes on a whole new meaning with iChat in Leopard. Thanks to iChat Screen Sharing, you and your buddy can observe and control a single desktop via iChat, making it easy to collaborate with colleagues, browse the Web with a friend, or pick the perfect plane seats with your spouse. Share your own desktop or share your buddy&#8217;s &#8212; you both have complete control at all times. And when you start a Screen Sharing session, iChat automatically initiates an audio chat so you can talk things through while you&#8217;re at it.



Donc, si je comprends bien l'english, c'est possible. Cool !


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tendance a oublié qu'il y a aussi du grand public sur mac c'est un fait. :rateau:


Pardon pour l'ironie, mais dans ce cas, tu dois souvent mal comprendre la stratégie d'Apple... :rateau:


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

Wooh c'est baleze ca...


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pardon pour l'ironie, mais dans ce cas, tu dois souvent mal comprendre la stratégie d'Apple... :rateau:



Certains details sont agacant c'est vrai.Mais la on melange tout.


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> La virtualisation.


Ton souhait est exaucé et même dès maintenant (voir poste précedent)
Maintenant si c'est d ela virtualisationmade in apple que tu attend (mais que t'apportera t'elle de plus) on ne peut affirmé qu'elle ne sera pas présente. 

Néanmoins, je voit pas trop quel serait l'intéret pour apple de dépenser des resource sur ce travail alors que d'autr ele font très bien. J'aurais donc plutot tendance a dire qu'elle n'y sera pas - mais ne peut l'affirmé.

Il n'en reste pas moins que si c'est la fonction que tu souhaite pour pouvoir adaopté mac OSX dès aujourd'hui sa fonctionne très bien ( j'ai personnellement testé)


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2006)

Trop bon la possibilité de prendre en charge un ordi à partir de iChat 4 

Et c'est possible si on veut contrôler le PC de quelqu'un qui à AIM ?? ( AIM , iChat quoi  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Non, je suppose. Et &#231;a ne doit &#234;tre possible qu'entre mac &#233;quip&#233;s de L&#233;opard.


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2006)

Ca commence à devenir ridicule cette course à celui qui sera le mieu.

Ichat pas compatible MSN, pas compatible pour contrôler un PC........pffffff, malheuresement MSN est majoritaire en France et Windaube aussi alors pourquoi faire en sorte de pouvoir utilisé par MAC OS X ce qui est le plus utilisé, comme par exemple pour BootCamp , c'est une excellente idée qui a dû faire switché de nombreuses personnes.

Je ne dis pas que touit le monde doit prendre un PC avec windaube , loin de là , même n'en achetez pas mais ils pourraient y avoir un juste milieu pour que l'on puisse utiliser MAC OS X qui est vraiment merveilleux , avec ce qui est le plus utilisé.

Voilà mon pseudo coup de gueule


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Un peu de lecture chez KP.


----------



## spyan (8 Août 2006)

Juste une question : est ce qu'il est possible d'utiliser un ipod pour faire des sauvegardes ? et si oui avec quel logiciel ??
Merci !


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

bah l'ipod apparait comme disque dur externe quand il est branché sur l'ordi, suffit de le selectionner sur ton ligiciel de sauvegarde...(deja vu par exemple, quoique y a des trucs que je pige pas, si quelqu'un en a d'autres à conseiller pas mp je suis preneur  )


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Août 2006)

Quid étant le mot à la mode, je dirais , Quid du péssimiste allez sur ce site ci -dessus  , mais ça me fait plaisir que je ne sois pas le seul à en avoir ras le bol qu'il n'y ait aucune compatibilité avec MSN et Spaces n'est pas nouveau... 


Niveau noveautés à part d'énormes trucs comme iChat , Time Machine, Mail et tout ,  y'a pas trop grand choses POUR L'iINSTANT 


J'attends .... ( le MacBook Pro aussi  )


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

A tous les sceptiques, je vous invite vivement &#224; passer 90 minutes &#224; visualiser la Keynote.
La diffusion en streaming est maintenant fluide.

Je vous jure que tout ce qui pouvait sembler un peu fade par &#233;crit devient tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant en vid&#233;o. Je veux dire par l&#224; qu'on se rend compte &#224; quel point toutes ces nouveaut&#233;s sont bien pens&#233;es et r&#233;alis&#233;es, et surtout pouss&#233;es jusqu'au bout de leur concept &#224; travers certains d&#233;tails &#233;tonnants. Les diff&#233;rents r&#233;sum&#233;s par &#233;crit n'ont en effet pas tout expliqu&#233;, et m&#234;me si on en dresse la liste exhaustive, on ne se rend pas forc&#233;ment compte de la puissance et de la richesse que tous ces outils apportent si on ne voit pas les d&#233;mos.

Et surtout, en filigrane, on imagine beaucoup mieux le niveau des autres innovations gard&#233;es secr&#232;tes.
Vraiment, regardez cette keynote (si vous &#234;tes press&#233;s, zappez la premi&#232;re partie sur le hardware), et si vous &#233;tiez sceptiques, vous le serez sans doute beaucoup moins, non pas &#224; cause du fameux champ de distorsion de la r&#233;alit&#233;, mais parce que vous aurez vu de vos yeux &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble, et votre imagination va se mettre &#224; travailler ("ah donc, je pourrai faire &#231;a, et &#231;a, et aussi comme &#231;a, etc.")... :love:

Vous le savez bien, quand vous parlez du Mac autour de vous, difficile de convaincre votre entourage. Mais si vous les mettez devant un Mac, l&#224;, &#231;a change tout.
Eh bien pour ces nouveaut&#233;s, c'est un peu pareil, il faut les voir de visu.


----------



## spyan (8 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> A tous les sceptiques, je vous invite vivement à passer 90 minutes à visualiser la Keynote.
> La diffusion en streaming est maintenant fluide.
> 
> Je vous jure que tout ce qui pouvait sembler un peu fade par écrit devient très intéressant en vidéo. Je veux dire par là qu'on se rend compte à quel point toutes ces nouveautés sont bien pensées et réalisées, et surtout poussées jusqu'au bout de leur concept à travers certains détails étonnants. Les différents résumés par écrit n'ont en effet pas tout expliqué, et même si on en dresse la liste exhaustive, on ne se rend pas forcément compte de la puissance et de la richesse que tous ces outils apportent si on ne voit pas les démos.
> ...



C'est vrai que ca donne vraiment envie quand on voit la video


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2006)

Je suis surpris qu'on ai pas encore tent&#233; de dresser une liste :
Quelle peuvent bien &#234;tre les fct Top secret que steeve n'a pas annonc&#233;, &#224; la lumi&#232;re de ce que nous attendions ou de ce que les nouveaut&#233;s laissent pr&#233;sentir.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis surpris qu'on ai pas encore tenté de dresser une liste :
> Quelle peuvent bien être les fct Top secret que steeve n'a pas annoncé, à la lumière de ce que nous attendions ou de ce que les nouveautés laissent présentir.


Assurément, le finder.

Steve n'en a pas dit un mot, et est resté très vague sur spotlight...


----------



## romain31000 (8 Août 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis surpris qu'on ai pas encore tenté de dresser une liste :
> Quelle peuvent bien être les fct Top secret que steeve n'a pas annoncé, à la lumière de ce que nous attendions ou de ce que les nouveautés laissent présentir.


 
peut être une interface 3d "comme" aero glass dans vista mais en mieux...
cf le discution que j'ai crée dans "réagissez" mais a laquelle personne n'a répondue...


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis surpris qu'on ai pas encore tenté de dresser une liste :
> Quelle peuvent bien être les fct Top secret que steeve n'a pas annoncé, à la lumière de ce que nous attendions ou de ce que les nouveautés laissent présentir.



j'ai ouvert une nouvelle discussion pour savoir ce que vous attendez de léopard


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de lecture chez KP.


J'aimerai réagir sur un point précis de cet article :


			
				KP a dit:
			
		

> Time Machine est intéressant mais il reste des tas de questions sur son fonctionnement. Par exemple : quid de la restauration d'un fichier perdu si, à la base, on ne sait même plus dans quel dossier on l'avait  rangé ? Pas facile alors de remonter dans le temps si on ne sait pas d'où partir...


Le must, c'est de faire un coup de Time Machine sur le résultat d'une requête Spotlight dans le Finder (ou l'application concernée) :love:  

@+
iota


----------



## Mickjagger (8 Août 2006)

les fonctions pas vraiment développées pendant le keynote:
-LE FINDER!! (et l'implantation de Spotlight, on a rien vu!), l'interface unifiée
-Safari 3
-iCal
-Quicktime
-FrontRow (je suppose qu'au cours des changements d'iPod/iTunes avec store video on en saura davantage)
-Automator
-le système permettant d'avoir son dossier maison, toutes ses prefs sur un disque dur externe ou iPod et donc de changer de mac tous les jours mais garder tous ses réglages
-Lorsque Steve a présenté Photobooth il a dit un truc du style "d'autres caméras pourront être utilisées" donc enfin le support de webcam USB?


----------



## tyler_d (8 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Front Row peut-être contrôlé au clavier, donc pas de problème.
> 
> ...



hummmmmm.... c'est comme zapper depuis la télé ou ne pas avoir de télécommande avec son lecteur dvd... pas terrible quand meme !!!!


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> hummmmmm.... c'est comme zapper depuis la télé ou ne pas avoir de télécommande avec son lecteur dvd... pas terrible quand meme !!!!


C'est mieux que rien 
C'est un moyen sympa d'accéder à ses données multimedia.

@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ca donne vraiment envie quand on voit la video


 
C'est aussi un peu le but d'une Keynote: en mettre plein la vue... 

... après c'est clair, ça déchante...


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

Optimisé pour 64 bits, peut-on dire que les "vieux" G5 ont encore une belle vie devant eux ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Le quad a encore une belle vie devant lui.


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Optimisé pour 64 bits, peut-on dire que les "vieux" G5 ont encore une belle vie devant eux ?


Voilà ce qu'en dit Apple :


> nhanced 64-bit Support
> Leopard delivers 64-bit power in one, universal OS. Now Cocoa and Carbon application frameworks, as well as graphics, scripting, and the rest of the system are all 64-bit. *Leopard delivers 64-bit power to both Intel- and PowerPC-based Macs*, so you dont have to install separate applications for different machines. Theres only one version of Mac OS X, so you dont need to maintain separate operating systems for different uses.


@+
iota


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le quad a encore une belle vie devant lui.


pas trop à la revente


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

@ iota: en termes de performances, le G5 qui est 64 bit ne sera pas ridicule face au dual Core de Intel .. je me trompe ? 

Je pense &#224; l'Imac G5 2.1 Ghz face au Core Duo 2.16Ghz du MacBook Pro avec L&#233;opard


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à l'Imac G5 2.1 Ghz face au Core Duo 2.16Ghz du MacBokk Pro avec Léopard


Le Core Duo n'est pas 64 bits.

Les seuls Mac-Intel 64 bits pour le moment sont les Mac Pro (processeur WoodCrest).

Par contre, Woodcrest contre G5, à mon avis, l'avantage va au Woodcrest 

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

C'est parcequ'il ne sont pas 64 bit ( les Core Duo) que je me posait la question de leurs performances face au G5 64 bits..

Bon je vais garder mon iMac G5 ...


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

pareil, chuis bien rassuré


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est parcequ'il ne sont pas 64 bit ( les Core Duo) que je me posait la question de leurs performances face au G5 64 bits...


OK, je ne l'avais pas compris comme ça 
Le Core Duo restera certainement plus puissant que le G5 (même si 64 bits) pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il possède 2 cores 

@+
iota


----------



## thecrow (8 Août 2006)

Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est le prix.... Il est au même prix que le MacBook Pro 15,4 (2,16Ghz)! Vous allez me dire que dans le MacPro vous n'avez pas l'écran mais bon, je pensais qu'il allait être plus cher.

Par contre ce qui est bien maintenant (pour ceux qui l'achète) c'est qu'il est fourni avec 1Go de Ram!! Et quelques options supplémentaires...

Ce qui maintenant me fait à nouveau douter pour mon achat qui est prévu normalement vers le mois de novembre. Donc d'ici la il y aura peut être une évolution pour les MacPro et sans doute une nouvelle évo pour les MacBook Pro!!
Et dire qu'à la base j'étais parti pour un Imac CoreDuo 20".....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

On ne peut pas comparer un laptop avec un desktop.


----------



## thecrow (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas comparer un laptop avec un desktop.



oui merci ça je sais, mais ça ne m'aide pas à choisir mon futur mac


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> *Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est le prix.... Il est au même prix que le MacBook Pro 15,4 (2,16Ghz)!* Vous allez me dire que dans le MacPro vous n'avez pas l'écran mais bon, je pensais qu'il allait être plus cher.
> 
> Par contre ce qui est bien maintenant (pour ceux qui l'achète) c'est qu'il est fourni avec 1Go de Ram!! Et quelques options supplémentaires...
> 
> ...





			
				thecrow a dit:
			
		

> oui merci ça je sais, mais ça ne m'aide pas à choisir mon futur mac



Visiblement, non. 

Fais un tour dans la section switch, tu trouveras des conseils en fonction de tes besoins.


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

si ça peut t'aider, moi j'ai un imac coreduo 17"
et j'en suis vraiment très ravi
mais si j'étais toi, j'attendrais l'apple expo car il est fort probable que les MBP et les iMac passent au core 2 duo
je compte acquérir un macbook pro quand ceux-ci seront passés aux core 2 duo 
mais quelque soit la machine que tu achèteras, tu ne seras pas déçu


----------



## thecrow (8 Août 2006)

merci, 
j ai déjà soumis ma requête dans la section switch il y a quelques temps, mais de toute façon c'est pour le mois de novembre donc c'est quasi sur que d'ici là il y aura des évolutions 

++


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

salut à tous!

je ne parviens pas à regarder le keynote sur le site d'apple! vous y arrivé vous?


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous!
> 
> je ne parviens pas à regarder le keynote sur le site d'apple! vous y arrivé vous?


oui mais en vitesse 56k et quelque coupures
en fait tout le monde la regarde donc ...ça sature !


----------



## Belgarion (8 Août 2006)

> salut à tous!
> 
> je ne parviens pas à regarder le keynote sur le site d'apple! vous y arrivé vous?



AH oui parce que moi depuis ce matin c'est la même chanson... Comme je suis sur Bruxelles, je croyais que c'était mon FAI qui merdait. bon bah je suis rassuré... 

Vivement que je la vois


----------



## hogs (8 Août 2006)

Ca me fera ch ... de passer &#224; la caisse pour cette mise &#224; jour. A la sortie de L&#233;opard, j'aurai pay&#233; Panther (avec le PB), Tiger et l&#224; L&#233;opard et tout &#231;a en &#224; peine 2 ans ?
Sur mon PC, XP et ses mises &#224; jour majeures m'auront co&#251;t&#233; 3x moins en 5 ans de dur&#233;e de vie (et &#231;a risque de durer encore un peu avant que j'ach&#232;te Vista).  

bref ... je n'ai rien entendu de r&#233;volutionaire pour OSX (de tangible pour l'utilisateur), et les mises &#224; jour logicielle auraient du &#234;tre gratuite surtout que c'est &#224; peine une mise &#224; niveau par rapport &#224; ce qui est d&#233;ja disponible ailleur ou le simple respect des promesses faites au lancement de Tiger .... La recette commence &#224; &#234;tre connue, on balance 1 ou 2 soft nouveau pas forc&#233;ment utiles et on fait passer &#224; la caisse.

A force de prendre les gens pour des vaches &#224; lait, Apple risque le retour de baton...
J'aime toujours autant les produits Apple, mais le discours marketing de cette entreprise me fait vomir.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Je ne savais pas que OS X n'a rien de revolutionnaire ...


----------



## MacEskis (8 Août 2006)

Je cherche un comparatif entre le Woodcrest 2,66GHz et le 3GHz.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une adresse, histoire de voir si j'économise sur le processeur et passer de 2GB à 4GB de FB-DIMM.


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

http://techreport.com/etc/2006q2/woodcrest/index.x?pg=1&www.macbidouille.com

c'est pas un comparatif mais &#231;a parle du woodcrest par rapport &#224; la concurrence...

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=521&num=1


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

hogs a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fera ch ... de passer à la caisse pour cette mise à jour. A la sortie de Léopard, j'aurai payé Panther (avec le PB), Tiger et là Léopard et tout ça en à peine 2 ans ?
> Sur mon PC, XP et ses mises à jour majeures m'auront coûté 3x moins en 5 ans de durée de vie (et ça risque de durer encore un peu avant que j'achète Vista).


Mais tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter Leopard. Ton PowerBook vivra très bien avec Tiger.  

Alors qu'XP, franchement, ça devient urgent de le remplacer par Vista autre chose, non ?


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que OS X n'a rien de revolutionnaire ...


Ben tu dois bien reconnaitre que les annonces d'hier n'ont rien de r&#233;volutionnaire. Les prochaines peut-&#234;tre. Mais pour l'heure, je reste sur ma faim. Et l&#224;, j'ai faim !!!


----------



## Piewhy (8 Août 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche un comparatif entre le Woodcrest 2,66GHz et le 3GHz.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une adresse, histoire de voir si j'économise sur le processeur et passer de 2GB à 4GB de FB-DIMM.



Je sais pas si ça va t'intéresser : j'ai trouvé ça sur Hardmac.fr

moi j'y comprends rien...


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter Leopard. Ton PowerBook vivra très bien avec Tiger.


Ca c'est sûr ! Et avec une diagonale de 12", il fait encore des fureurs ! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu dois bien reconnaitre que les annonces d'hier n'ont rien de révolutionnaire. Les prochaines peut-être. Mais pour l'heure, je reste sur ma faim. Et là, j'ai faim !!!




Certes ce sont des gadgets mais Time Machine , tu vas pas me dire que c de la noisette ?


----------



## MacEskis (8 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://techreport.com/etc/2006q2/woodcrest/index.x?pg=1&www.macbidouille.com
> 
> c'est pas un comparatif mais ça parle du woodcrest par rapport à la concurrence...
> 
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=521&num=1


Merci pour les liens, j'en avais déjà lu un des deux, mais comme tu le précises c'est toujours face à la concurrence.
C'est le gain de l'un part rapport à l'autre qui m'intéresse et que ce soit en anglais ou en français, et là, bin, je suis bredouille.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

hogs a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fera ch ... de passer &#224; la caisse pour cette mise &#224; jour. A la sortie de L&#233;opard, j'aurai pay&#233; Panther (avec le PB), Tiger et l&#224; L&#233;opard et tout &#231;a en &#224; peine 2 ans ?


T'es pas oblig&#233; : il y a encore beaucoup de mac avec Panther qui tournent sans probl&#232;mes 



			
				hogs a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon PC, XP et ses mises &#224; jour majeures m'auront co&#251;t&#233; 3x moins en 5 ans de dur&#233;e de vie (et &#231;a risque de durer encore un peu avant que j'ach&#232;te Vista).


Voil&#224; le probl&#232;me, XP n'a pas &#233;volu&#233; en 5 ans ce qui est une &#233;ternit&#233; en informatique. Mac OS X, par contre, apporte &#224; chaque fois pas mal de nouveaut&#233;s. D'ailleurs on voit bien que les avanc&#233;es de OSX sont de vraies avanc&#233;es car MS les copie (Vista) 



			
				hogs a dit:
			
		

> bref ... je n'ai rien entendu de r&#233;volutionaire pour OSX (de tangible pour l'utilisateur), et les mises &#224; jour logicielle auraient du &#234;tre gratuite surtout que c'est &#224; peine une mise &#224; niveau par rapport &#224; ce qui est d&#233;ja disponible ailleur ou le simple respect des promesses faites au lancement de Tiger .... La recette commence &#224; &#234;tre connue, on balance 1 ou 2 soft nouveau pas forc&#233;ment utiles et on fait passer &#224; la caisse.


Ce ne sont pas des mise-&#224;-jours mais des nouvelles versions du syt&#232;me, les  MAJ sont gratuites comme dans windows. Pour le reste, les go&#251;ts et les couleurs... 



			
				hogs a dit:
			
		

> le discours marketing de cette entreprise me fait vomir.


Allons, allons, faut pas se mettre dans des &#233;tats pareils.


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Certes ce sont des gadgets mais Time Machine , tu vas pas me dire que c de la noisette ?


Ok, Apple est allé un peu plus loin dans le concept mais comme tu le sais, on avait déjà ca sous PC...

Mais le plus révolutionnaire, c'est le nom. *Time Machine*. Carrément du génie ! Je me demande qui a eu l'idée de nommer ainsi cette application En tout cas, il ne bosse pas chez Microsoft.


----------



## takamaka (8 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs on voit bien que les avancées de OSX sont de vraies avancées car MS les copie (Vista)


Et vice et versa. On emprunte ici et là au monde PC, au monde Unix Ca sent un peu le réchauffé tout ca.

M'enfin! La concurrence a du bon


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

Sans compter ce que l'on a pas encore vu ....

On a une idée du prix ? de Léopard ...


----------



## hogs (8 Août 2006)

(je ne veux pas troller, juste partager une vision de quelqu'un AUTANT satisfait de son Mac que de son PC)

Bien sur personne n'est oblig&#233; d'acheter la derni&#232;re version ... mais si on veut avoir enfin un spotlight performant tel que promis il y a 1 an et demi, avoir enfin de l'HTML dans le mail comme dans n'importe quel client mail, etc... va falloir passser &#224; la caisse. C'est vrai que la bo&#238;te d'OSX n'est pas ch&#232;re &#224; premi&#232;re vue compar&#233;e &#224; windows ... mais &#224; condition de ne pas faire les mises &#224; jour payante car au final c'est beaucoup plus ch&#232;re ! Je vais passer &#224; Leopard car je n'ai pas le choix si je veux obtenir ce qui m'a &#233;t&#233; promis, en tant que client, lors de la promotion de Tiger. Mais lorsque mon PB sera en fin de vie (le plus tard possible j'esp&#232;re car je le troouve super !!), la question se posera s&#233;rieusement si reste sur Apple ou pas.

Du point de vue du particulier (en entreprise, le point de vue peut &#234;tre diff&#233;rent), XP me semble &#234;tre un OS mature et vraiment fiable (bidouillez OSX sans savoir ce que vous faites et vous aurez autant de soucis qu'avec un windows bidouill&#233. Je bidouille &#233;norm&#233;ment sur mon PC et mes seuls r&#233;installation sont 100% de ma faute lors de manipulation que je savais hautement risqu&#233;e - mais j'aime &#231;a) Si on enl&#232;ve ces manipulations, je n'ai pas eu plus de blue screen que de kernels panik depuis que j'ai eu mon PB.


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ok, Apple est allé un peu plus loin dans le concept mais comme tu le sais, on avait déjà ca sous PC...


M'enfin c'est incroyable ca .. partout on lit que ca existe deja sur PC et personne n'est en mesure de le decrire de parler de l'implmentation  de monteer des screen shot et malgré 3 collègue PCiste qui sont dans mon bureau je n'ai pas vu l'ombre d'une tel fonction malgré que le recours aurait du y etre régulier.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin c'est incroyable ca .. partout on lit que ca existe deja sur PC et personne n'est en mesure de le decrire de parler de l'implmentation  de monteer des screen shot et malgr&#233; 3 coll&#232;gue PCiste qui sont dans mon bureau je n'ai pas vu l'ombre d'une tel fonction malgr&#233; que le recours aurait du y etre r&#233;gulier.


Je crois que l'on confond avec la sauvegarde de la base de registre qui n'est pas du tout la m&#234;me chose qu'un *vrai syst&#232;me de sauvegarde* sur un disque externe.


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

hogs a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fera ch ... de passer à la caisse pour cette mise à jour. A la sortie de Léopard, j'aurai payé Panther (avec le PB), Tiger et là Léopard et tout ça en à peine 2 ans ?
> Sur mon PC, XP et ses mises à jour majeures m'auront coûté 3x moins en 5 ans de durée de vie (et ça risque de durer encore un peu avant que j'achète Vista).
> 
> bref ... je n'ai rien entendu de révolutionaire pour OSX (de tangible pour l'utilisateur), et les mises à jour logicielle auraient du être gratuite surtout que c'est à peine une mise à niveau par rapport à ce qui est déja disponible ailleur ou le simple respect des promesses faites au lancement de Tiger .... La recette commence à être connue, on balance 1 ou 2 soft nouveau pas forcément utiles et on fait passer à la caisse.
> ...


comme d'autres ici, je trouve que faire la comparaison des maj osX et maj xp est mal venue.
regarde en 5 ans d'xp qu'avons nous eut? 2 services pack?
Ils contiennent a 90% des corrections de bugs et de failles de sécurité. Dans les 10% restant je met le centre de sécurité et le firewall, qui tant bien que mal on permis de ne pas se prendre quelques saloperies spé windows.

du coté des maj d'os X : on a les mise à jour mineur centrée sur la sabilité et la sécurité.  et rarement des petites fonctionnalités supplémentaires qui semble être a a chaque fois pratique. 

si je continues la comparaison des mise à jour majeure des deux OS :
OS X : -il y a toujours pleins de petites nouveautés pour facilité la vie des utilisateurs, ou pour faire du délire(je pense aux fond d'ichat )(typiquement celles que nous avons vu hier)
-plus 2(ou plus) grosse fonctionnalité.
-on a des nouveautés plus souvent, sans pour autant perdre la compatibilité. je trouve encore beaucoups de programmes pour panther et c'est tant mieux.  je souhaite qu'il fasse la même chose pour léopards.

vista casse par rapport au habitudes de microsoft :
-on a un nouveau noyau. je pense qu'ils peuvent en faire un bon. le NT5 étaient vraiment bien. perso je trouve que l'on a perdu sous NT5.1(XP) car des porte ont été réouverte.
-une interface 3D qui mange beaucoup sur le materiel.(enfin lors de la derniere beta). alors qu'il est possible de faire autant et avec moins de puissance(xgl, et les animations sur os X)
-quelques gadgets qui sont du niveau de ce qui nous a été présenté hier(sidebar)
-beaucoups de features ont été supprimé alors qu'ils auraient pu être des avancés technologique.
-ils ont mis 4 ans pour recrer un os tout en amputant petit a petit l'os.
-les anciens os(je parle surtout pour les gamers) sont vite dépassé par des initiatives  du genre "directx exclu vista"

pour timemachine, ce n'est pas si gadget, que ce soit des particuliers ou en entreprise, les backup ne sont pas si répandus. comme iota je souhaite qu'il soient possible d'utiliser des supports optiques.

la prise de contrôle par ichat, c'est vrai c'est repris de msn windows. mais je crois qu'ils ont apporté leur amélioration.

sinon aujourdh'ui c'est possible de faire de la prise de control sans passer par apple desktop. on peut activer la prise de controle par vnc sur tiger.  c'est déjà pas mal 


pour moi le keynote ma appris : leopart m'apporte des petits plus que je ne trouverais pas sur vista(ou en les améliorant). que tout n'est pas encore dévoilé. 

pour la virtulisation par apple, je pense que ce n'est pas impossible, mais cela ferait de la concurrence a vmware et paralells(est un bon calcul de les concurrencer?) mais cela restera que pour les intel, et pas pour les ppc.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

La question n'est pas trop de savoir si telle ou telle fonction existe sur PC et/ou sur Mac, mais plutôt de savoir comment elle marche, de quelle façon elle est implémentée, et quels sont les "plus" qui en font un outil réellement fonctionnel.

Globalement, 90% de ce qui se trouve sur Mac est aussi sur PC, et vice versa.
Sauf que ça n'a pas la même gueule ni la même ergonomie.
Et c'est ça qui change tout.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Normal c'est Apple


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Août 2006)

Pourquoi avoir appelé ce système Léopard sachant que le Léopard est l'autre nom de la Panthère ?? 


Que l'on parle de Léopard ou de Panthère on désigne le même animal...

Peut-on en conclure quelque chose du point de vue de l'OS ??


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2006)

c'est quoi cette histoire d'os de guepard ? :mouais:


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette histoire d'os de guepard ? :mouais:


une vielle histoire


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2006)

Le prochain OS : Vachette (ca serait mignon mais peut etre un peu ruminant comme os)


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette histoire d'os de guepard ? :mouais:


c'est une histoire d'os qui saute comme des kangourou


----------



## yret (8 Août 2006)

Après des fauves, on ne peut avoir que mieux !


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain OS : Vachette (ca serait mignon mais peut etre un peu ruminant comme os)


En gros, il reste Lion, Lynx et Guepard (y en a d'autres, mais des moins connus : je vois mal OS X s'appeler Ocelot  )


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Après des fauves, on ne peut avoir que mieux !


les nom des epèce de mouche?  on peut avori pire aussi. 

perso j'aime bien les félins, alors je suis aux anges.

a quand un Os X.x main coon?


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En gros, il reste Lion, Lynx et Guepard (y en a d'autres, mais des moins connus : je vois mal OS X s'appeler Ocelot  )


Il en manque un : _Minou_  

@+
iota


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

Au fait un f&#233;lin &#231;a peut manger un longue corne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait un félin ça peut manger un longue corne ?


vi , sauf peut etre Ocelot ..


----------



## huexley (8 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ok, Apple est allé un peu plus loin dans le concept mais comme tu le sais, on avait déjà ca sous PC...




*AH AH AH !

*Si tu veux parler du sytème de point de restauration tu as pas du regarder la démo de time machine !
Ca na Strictement rien à voir. Le système des points de restauration de XP c'est seulement pour revenir en arrière à des versions stables de XP (un gage de qualité :love.

Bref rien d'équivalent integré a XP. Vista par contre aura a priori cette fonction (présenté y'a quelques semaines)

Bref met un .doc sur le bureau, supprime le fichier, vide la corbeille, bon courage pour le restaurer avec l'utilitaire de XP... Car même eux ils disent que cela ne sert pas à ca...


----------



## Bison (8 Août 2006)

De toute facon quand tu lis ca : _"La restauration du syst&#232;me est bien une seconde chance pour restaurer les param&#232;tres syst&#232;mes en cas de crash."

Troisieme chance : L'appel &#224; un ami.
Quatrieme chance : Le Switch.

_


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Août 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> *AH AH AH !
> 
> *Si tu veux parler du sytème de point de restauration tu as pas du regarder la démo de time machine !
> Ca na Strictement rien à voir. Le système des points de restauration de XP c'est seulement pour revenir en arrière à des versions stables de XP (un gage de qualité :love.
> ...



Exactement. Je viens justement de lancer une restauration système sur mon PC, et il ne peut pas restaurer les fichiers qui ont été supprimés, à l'inverse de Time machine.

De plus, Time machine n'est pas à proprement parler un programme de "restauration du système", il sert avant tout à préserver nos fichiers.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette histoire d'os de guepard ? :mouais:


 
Ch&#233; pas, para&#238;t que c'est une histoire d'un pari perdu entre Steve Jobs et Philippe L&#233;otard (ils &#233;taient bourr&#233;s tout les deux je crois)... Steve Jobs l'a perdu ce pari. Et au dernier moment, il n'a pas assum&#233;, et a chang&#233; une lettre... C'est con hein.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (8 Août 2006)

la question c'est la taille du DD externe ?
et surtout si l'acc&#233;s sera fluide avec un 5400 trs/min
car pour stocker toutes les donn&#233;es (mais aussi le systeme) dans le temps .. ca va en bouffer de la place non ?


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En gros, il reste Lion, Lynx et Guepard (y en a d'autres, mais des moins connus : je vois mal OS X s'appeler Ocelot  )




Guepard = Cheetah = 10.1, donc déjà pris.


----------



## ppscouby (8 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça m'a frappé aussi...


moi aussi, c'est la première chose que j'ai remarqué. Son visage s'est creusé et ses épaules paraissent plus osseuses que lors des keynotes précédentes. Malheureusement le cancer du pancréas est un cancer redoutable en plus s'il a déjà diffusé ailleurs. Je vois malheureusement beaucoup de gens touchés dans mon service à l'hôpital. Souhaitons pour lui qu'il ne s'agisse pas de cela  et que ces présentations à plusieurs n'augurent rien d'autre...


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Guepard = Cheetah = 10.1, donc déjà pris.




Cheetah : 10.0


----------



## kisco (8 Août 2006)

ppscouby a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, c'est la première chose que j'ai remarqué. Son visage s'est creusé et ses épaules paraissent plus osseuses que lors des keynotes précédentes. Malheureusement le cancer du pancréas est un cancer redoutable en plus s'il a déjà diffusé ailleurs. Je vois malheureusement beaucoup de gens touchés dans mon service à l'hôpital. Souhaitons pour lui qu'il ne s'agisse pas de cela  et que ces présentations à plusieurs n'augurent rien d'autre...


pareil 

et pareil pour les questions à propos de Time Machine :
- taille du DD externe nécessaire comparé à l'interne ?
- sera-t-il suffisamment paramétrable : sauvegarde uniquement de quelques dossiers possible ?
- sauvegarde manuelle sur CD/DVD possible ?

Bah voilà je ne fais pas trop avancer le débat mais juste confirmer d'autres avis 

Vivement le "Top secret" : Finder, Safari, Front Row, Automator, etc... 


PS : non non et NON on ne peut PAS comparer les services packs gratuits de XP avec les passages de 10.0 à 10.4 payants   :affraid:


----------



## iota (8 Août 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> - sera-t-il suffisamment param&#233;trable : sauvegarde uniquement de quelques dossiers possible ?


Oui.



			
				kisco a dit:
			
		

> - taille du DD externe n&#233;cessaire compar&#233; &#224; l'interne ?


&#199;a d&#233;pend des donn&#233;es que tu veux sauvegarder 



			
				kisco a dit:
			
		

> - sauvegarde manuelle sur CD/DVD possible ?


A priori non, mais on est pas &#224; l'abris d'une bonne surprise. Au pire, on peut toujours faire une image du DD de sauvegarde et la graver sur DVD.

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En gros, il reste Lion, Lynx et Guepard (y en a d'autres, mais des moins connus : je vois mal OS X s'appeler Ocelot  )



Très mignon cet Ocelot...... :love: :love: 

Sinon mon chat s'appelle Patcha donc Steve si tu m'entends , je pourrais, si tu veux vraiment, te donner l'autorisation d'utiliser le nom de mon chat pour MAC OS 10.6.....


----------



## Tarul (9 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Sinon mon chat s'appelle Patcha donc Steve si tu m'entends , je pourrais, si tu veux vraiment, te donner l'autorisation d'utiliser le nom de mon chat pour MAC OS 10.6.....



les miens s'appellent touffu et tommy.


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Cheetah : 10.0




Oups


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Exactement. Je viens justement de lancer une restauration système sur mon PC, et il ne peut pas restaurer les fichiers qui ont été supprimés, à l'inverse de Time machine.
> 
> De plus, Time machine n'est pas à proprement parler un programme de "restauration du système", il sert avant tout à préserver nos fichiers.


Bon ben super, j'ai appris un truc.


----------



## philus (9 Août 2006)

Bon , je lis souvent les posts sur ce forum, mais je ne r&#233;agis jamais. 

Vu les b&#233;tises que je viens de voir, je me lance...

Sous le terme de 'sauvegarde des donn&#233;es informatiques', on  peut distinguer trois fonctions diff&#233;rentes:

- La disponibilit&#233;: c'est pouvoir avoir acc&#232;s aux donn&#233;es de fa&#231;on quasi ininterrompue (ne pas g&#234;ner les utilisateurs qui ont besoin de travailler sans interruption).
- La sauvegarde proprement dite: permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer l'int&#233;gralit&#233; des donn&#233;es (ou presque) en cas de crash du syst&#232;me de stockage de l'ordinateur ou du serveur.
- L'historisation: permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un ficher effac&#233; par erreur, modifi&#233; de fa&#231;on un peu cavali&#232;re ('versionning'), bref de retrouver tout ce qui c'est pass&#233; depuis un instant T.

Le probl&#232;me est que ces trois fonctions sont rarements dissoci&#233;es par les particuliers ou les entreprises (co&#251;t ou paresse intellectuelle...) et sont en g&#233;n&#233;ral g&#233;r&#233;es par un backup quotidien sur bande avec &#233;ventuellement une rotation des bandes bien subtile.

En ce qui concerne la premi&#232;re fonction, il n'y a pas photo, on peut toujours mettre du disque raid, de l'alimentation redondante, du backup de carte r&#233;seau; il n'y a qu'une solution: avoir deux serveurs mont&#233;s en clusters ou synchronis&#233;s tr&#232;s r&#233;guli&#232;rement, le reste est du pipeau.

Pour la partie sauvegarde (anti-crash...), il faut de toute fa&#231;on stocker ses donn&#233;es en double sur un autre support que les disques internes du poste de travail ou du serveur, que ce soit sur bande ou sur disque externe. Le probl&#232;me est la p&#233;riodicit&#233;. on ne va pas lancer un backup toute les minutes sur des cassette DAT ou un CD-R pour rester &#224; jour.

C'est la qu'intervient la fonctionalit&#233; 'historisation' ou fonction SNAPSHOT. Il s'agit en fait de ne pas stocker les fichiers en 1 exemplaire sur le disque mais en autant de fichiers qu'il y a de versions successives. En fait, on peut faire une copie &#224; chaque modification (ce qui &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre le mode de fonctionnement de time machine), ou &#224; intervalle r&#233;gulier (par exemple toutes les heures, toutes les minutes...). L'int&#233;ret du snaphot est qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral il est tr&#232;s rapide &#224; r&#233;aliser (de l'ordre d'une seconde). On ne va &#233;videmment pas tout dupliquer, mais ne recopier que les fichiers qui ont chang&#233;s et on ne le fait pas lors du snapshot, mais lors de la modifcation du fichier. Certains serveurs NAS ne dupliquent m&#234;me que les blocs du fichier qui ont chang&#233;s (gros gain de place, mais hyper balaise comme fonction...).

Toute l'astuce est de mixer judicieusement la p&#233;riodicit&#233; de l'historisation et celle de la sauvegarde (sur bande ou disque). Par exemple un snapshot toutes les heures (avec conservation de 24 snapshots) et un backup quotidien permettent de retrouver rapidement n'importe quelle version de fichier avec une heure de 'pr&#233;cision' sur une journ&#233;e et de restaurer un fichier plus ancien de fa&#231;on plus lente avec une bande. Reste &#224; savoir si les donn&#233;es dupliqu&#233;es sont aussi sauvegard&#233;es sur la bande.

En bref, il  y a pas mal de param&#234;tres &#224; prendre en compte: p&#233;riodicit&#233; du snapshot, quantit&#233; de ceux-ci conserv&#233;e, capacit&#233; &#224; sauvegarder les snapshots en m&#234;me temps que les donn&#233;es, p&#233;riodicit&#233; de sauvegarde sur bande et politique de rotation de celles-ci...

Merci &#224; ceux qui m'ont lu jusqu'ici !

Revenons &#224; nos moutons: time machine.

Ce produit n'a rien de r&#233;volutionnaire, &#231;a ressemble fort &#224; une fonction snapshot syst&#233;matique (sans p&#233;riodicit&#233 et &#233;ventuellement d&#233;portable (?) sur un disque externe un un serveur. En gros, chaque fois que vous modifiez un fichier, OS X met de c&#244;t&#233; la version en place et en recr&#233;e un nouveau. C'est aussi rapide qu'un fonctionement 'classique' du syst&#232;me de fichier, cel&#224; ne demande qu'un peu d'organisation de la part de l'os. Ce qui l'est en revanche, c'est sa simplicit&#233; de mise en oeuvre. Croyez-moi, faire comprendre &#224; un utilisateur comment aller r&#233;cup&#233;rer un fichier effac&#233; ou modifi&#233; dans un snpahot n'est pas une partie de plaisir ! Cel&#224; se termine souvent par une intervention du helpdesk... J'attend avec impatience de pouvoir tester cette fonctionnalit&#233;. Croyez-moi, cel&#224; va changer la vie des utlistateurs et du helpdek des entreprises. 

En r&#233;sum&#233;, time machine en local sur votre disque = historisation, time machine d&#233;port&#233; sur disque externe ou serveur=sauvegarde. Seul b&#233;mol, vous perdez votre historique si votre unit&#233; externe vient &#224; planter (sauf si vous l'avez elle-m&#234;me copi&#233;e sur bande ou support gravable...)

Cette fonction existe dans windows 2003 serveur (version Nas), mais c'est un bordel immonde &#224; mettre en place et &#224; g&#233;rer. On a m&#234;me abandonn&#233; l'id&#233;e de l'utiliser (Il est de plus tr&#232;s lent et on met donc une p&#233;riodicit&#233; importante, du coup, il ne sert plus &#224; rien).  Je conna&#238;t en revanche des syst&#232;mes NAS Unix tr&#232;s efficaces sur ce sujet mais un peu compliquer &#224; apr&#233;hender pour les utilisateurs finaux.

Comme toujours, apple n'a pas invent&#233; un concept r&#233;volutionnaire (beaucoup de choses ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; invent&#233;es en informatique) mais c'est la mise en oeuvre que est exceptionnelle. Je suis toujours choqu&#233; qu'un PC actuel puisse calculer des 100 fps en 1280*1024 avec gestion de la physique et incapable d'afficher un explorateur en moins de 10 secondes si par ailleur il envoie un mail ou imprime un document.

Au-del&#224; des querelles de chapelle, je pense qu'un ordinateur doit &#234;tre au service de l'utilisateur et non l'inverse, et &#231;&#224;, on ne l'a toujours pas compris chez Microsoft...

PS: Travaillant toute la journ&#233;e en d&#233;velopement, maintenance et infog&#233;rance sur windows, je peux vous dire sans trembler que ce produit est une bouse inf&#226;me quelque soit la version...


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

d'où l'interet d'une sauvegarde sur bandes


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

Pour un premier post tu fais fort, un seul mot &#224; dire BRAVO (pour la longeur).......;pour le contenu..., qui a dit que j'&#233;tais flemmarde ????


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2006)

D'ou l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'une explication que m&#234;me moi j'arrive &#224; dig&#233;rer&#8230; et ce n'est pas de la paresse.

edit: chapeau bas pour cette premi&#232;re intervention.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Oups


Beta 10.0b


----------



## philus (9 Août 2006)

Veuillez excuser la bégaiement en début de message...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Août 2006)

philus a dit:
			
		

> Veuillez excuser la bégaiement en début de message...


Tu peux &#233;diter ton message. 
Bienvenue sur le forum.


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

pareil, pas mal pour une premiere intervention 

pis j'aime bien ta derniere remarque  

(et perso en ce moment je suis sur PC et j'ai la meme utilisation qu'un mac, bah y a pas photo  )


----------



## philus (9 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux éditer ton message.
> Bienvenue sur le forum.



Et hop ,c'est fait...


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

philus a dit:
			
		

> Ce produit n'a rien de révolutionnaire



En effet, ce concept existe depuis longtemps dans l'informatique et est même exploité par X.press si on le souhaite, ce qui est très utile de temps en temps. Mais comme tu le souligne, c'est la qualité de l'intégration dans le système qui fait que cette "sauvegarde" devient simple, facile d'utilisation et surtout agréable a l'oeil, et ça, c'est important pour Monsieur Tout le monde. 

rein ne remplace une vrais sauvegarde complète et décentralisée pour les pro, mais la, ce système a au moins le métrite d'être exploitable par les utilisateurs ne faisant jamais de sauvegardes avant, et ça, c'est fort je trouve.

Sinon, Bienvenu a toi.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

Oui, bravo pour ce post.    
Tu devrais participer plus souvent aux forums, philus ! :love:


Tout ceci m'am&#232;ne &#224; une r&#233;flexion : on aura beau faire 36000 sauvegardes ou historisations, si on ne le fait pas parfois sur un serveur distant et que sa maison br&#251;le, on a l'air malin.
Or, les solutions pratiques et rapides (et suffisantes en capacit&#233 ne sont pas l&#233;gions pour l'instant. Des d&#233;veloppements en perspective de ce c&#244;t&#233; ?


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

bah .mac n'est pas deja une ebauche avec l'espace de stockage en ligne? 

meme si c'est assez limit&#233; niveau quantit&#233;, c'est un d&#233;but.

edit : pardon j'avais mal lu...pas reveill&#233; moi


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bah .mac n'est pas deja une ebauche avec l'espace de stockage en ligne?
> 
> meme si c'est assez limité niveau quantité, c'est un début.
> 
> edit : pardon j'avais mal lu...pas reveillé moi


Oui, au niveau rapidité et capicité, c'est pas encore ça ! :rateau: 

J'ai .mac, que j'apprécie d'ailleurs, mais je l'utilise à d'autres fins : c'est plutôt un outil de synchronisations, plutôt que de sauvegarde. Ca permet d'avoir sur plusieurs ordis les données importantes telles que carnet d'adresses, signets, etc. + quelques fichiers essentiels de mon choix sur lesquels je travaille et que je ne veux pas avoir à transférer sans cesse d'un ordi à l'autre.


----------



## iota (9 Août 2006)

Salut.



			
				philus a dit:
			
		

> Ce produit n'a rien de r&#233;volutionnaire, &#231;a ressemble fort &#224; une fonction snapshot syst&#233;matique (*sans p&#233;riodicit&#233;*) et &#233;ventuellement d&#233;portable (?) sur un disque externe un un serveur.


Il semble qu'au contraire, Time Machine puisse faire des snapshots p&#233;riodiques (voir ici) :


> Backup Time: Time Machine will back up every night at midnight, unless you select a different time from this menu.


@+
iota


----------



## philus (9 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Il semble qu'au contraire, Time Machine puisse faire des snapshots périodiques (voir ici) :
> 
> ...



Ah oui, je n'avais pas vu cette explication. Ca à donc l'air de marcher par périodicité. J'espère que c'est assez rapide et transparent pour pouvoir le faire très régulièrement...toutes les heures ?


----------



## iota (9 Août 2006)

L&#224; tu m'en demandes trop  

@+
iota


----------



## CERDAN (9 Août 2006)

salut, le macpro est sorti et son processeur wood crest, on peut le comparer gentiment avec core 2 duo ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bah .mac n'est pas deja une ebauche avec l'espace de stockage en ligne?


Oui, mais la capacité de stockage ne permet vraiment pas de faire une sauvegarde d'un disque système complet, a peine certains réglage du Mac, c'est pas génial je trouve


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la capacité de stockage ne permet vraiment pas de faire une sauvegarde d'un disque système complet, a peine certains réglage du Mac, c'est pas génial je trouve


On ne va pas en discuter ici, mais le principal probl&#232;me de .mac, c'est la vitesse de l'upload.


----------



## Piewhy (9 Août 2006)

Un lecteur de Macrumors &#224; d&#233;ja re&#231;u son Macpro, il bidouille, il teste. Il pr&#233;sente un ensemble de photos!

Note : 

- Bootcamp ne semble pas fonctionner (une mise &#224; jour de la Beta est n&#233;cessaire)
- Parralels produit un Kernel Panic
- Il est vraiment plus rapide pour certaines taches
- Pas de frontrow (normal y a pas de apple remote) 

Test Photoshop (Roseta)

Macpro : 4 min 8 secs
iMac G5 : 4 min. and 36 seconds. (en natif)

Test de compression vid&#233;o: 

source: 5min HDV 1080i60 clip (export from FCP timeline)
output: Compressor default 16:9 120min fast encode

G5: 34min
Mac Pro: 12min

&#224; suivre!


----------



## Belgarion (9 Août 2006)

Ah oui ça a de la gueule...
Par contre, ils ont été obligés de mettre le circuit d'alimentation de la tour en haut :hein: 

Bon faut bien un petit défaut de jeunesse...  

sinon je pense vraiment que ça promet


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On ne va pas en discuter ici, mais le principal problème de .mac, c'est la vitesse de l'upload.



Vitesse qui est pas trop mal gérée par Transmit ou par l'interface Web de DotMac. Du coup on sent vraiment qu'apple a mal optimisé l'iDisk. Et du coup, ça peut être une des choses top secrètes que nous réserve la prochaine version du système, mais j'en doute. Et puis vu le prix du Mega Octé sur les serveur d'Apple, ça serait prohibitif


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2006)

En tout cas une chose: iChat 4 c'est le bon plan pour p&#233;cho grave des meufs! 

Hallucinant.


----------



## CERDAN (9 Août 2006)

CERDAN a dit:
			
		

> salut, le macpro est sorti et son processeur wood crest, on peut le comparer gentiment avec core 2 duo ?


 
on peut ou pas ?


----------



## iota (9 Août 2006)

CERDAN a dit:
			
		

> on peut ou pas ?


Le WoodCrest est un Core 2 Duo mais version serveur, ils sont issus de la même architecture.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

par contre pour pr&#233;senter la m&#233;t&#233;o &#224; la tv plus besoin de studio
un pr&#233;sentateur chez m&#233;t&#233;o france, les jpg de la journ&#233;e, une commande front row et ichat


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La majorité a toujours raison, c'est bien connu.



Et si la majorité avait tort, elle aurait raison d'avoir tort


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Et si la majorité avait tort, elle aurait raison d'avoir tort



La majorité n'a pas le choix puisqu'avoir tord d'avoir tord c'est avoir raison


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> La majorité n'a pas le choix puisqu'avoir tord d'avoir tord c'est avoir raison



Ne nous embrouillions paaas 

Sinon il me plait bien ce Mac Pro, je suis seulement étonné qu'ils ne livrent pas de télécommande Apple Remote.  C'est un gadget, certes, mais cela peut être utile, et cela ne coute rien à la production


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

L'apple remote, mais que veux tu qu'un Pro en fasse ! 

Ouai c'est sur que pour une machine de ce prix c'est étonnant qu'elle ne soit pas livrée, et en sachant qu'elle est vendue des les 30  sur l'apple store...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

Lu sur PC impact :



> Ce qui n&#8217;a pas &#233;t&#233; dit, mais qui a tout de m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; soulev&#233; &#224; l&#8217;&#233;tat de rumeur par des testeurs qui auraient trop parl&#233; est que les performances de Leopard seraient r&#233;ellement &#224; la hausse.
> 
> En effet, Intel et Apple auraient v&#233;ritablement travaill&#233; main dans la main pour obtenir des compilateurs largement optimis&#233;s pour l&#8217;architecture dual-core du fondeur. Les &#233;chos parlent de gains allant jusqu&#8217;&#224; 100% sous certaines applications, bien que Leopard soit pr&#233;vu pour &#234;tre compatible avec l&#8217;ensemble des machines &#233;quip&#233;es de processeurs G4 et G5. Cette hausse des performances, si elle est confirm&#233;e, pourrait constituer une v&#233;ritable pierre angulaire pour la migration vers le nouveau syst&#232;me.


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas une chose: iChat 4 c'est le bon plan pour pécho grave des meufs!
> 
> Hallucinant.


Si l'on pouvait "aussi" les choper sur Msn  en Europe quoi !


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> L'apple remote, mais que veux tu qu'un Pro en fasse !
> 
> Ouai c'est sur que pour une machine de ce prix c'est étonnant qu'elle ne soit pas livrée, et en sachant qu'elle est vendue des les 30  sur l'apple store...



Oui je savait bien qu'on me répondrait:  Mais que veux tu que les pros en fassent 
Mais bon, cela leur coute quoi, 8  de cout de fabrication?  Autant ne pas laisser un petit plus à l'iMac


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on pouvait "aussi" les choper sur Msn  en Europe quoi !


 

+1 les meufs elles sont sur MSN par AIM / Ichat , je pense que la compatibilité MSN / Ichat serait l'une des meilleures surprises de Léopard vraiment ...


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

par contre pour l'instant pas de bootcamp ni de parallels.


----------



## takamaka (9 Août 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Oui je savait bien qu'on me répondrait:  Mais que veux tu que les pros en fassent
> Mais bon, cela leur coute quoi, 8  de cout de fabrication?  Autant ne pas laisser un petit plus à l'iMac


Les produits Apple évoluent (c'est bien), la mesquinerie ne recule pas (c'est pas bien!)


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Oui je savait bien qu'on me répondrait:  Mais que veux tu que les pros en fassent
> Mais bon, cela leur coute quoi, 8  de cout de fabrication?  Autant ne pas laisser un petit plus à l'iMac



8 , je miserai plutot sur les 2 a 3 , quoique vu les prix de l'essence en ce moment ! enfin pour un achat de cetet valeur et la gamme du mac, c'est plutot étrange, tout comme l'option bluetooth je crois ?!


----------



## ebensatis (9 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> 8 , je miserai plutot sur les 2 a 3 , quoique vu les prix de l'essence en ce moment ! enfin pour un achat de cetet valeur et la gamme du mac, c'est plutot étrange, tout comme l'option bluetooth je crois ?!



Je pense que vous êtes encore loin du compte. Le coût de fabrication d'un clavier USB bas de gamme ne chine est d'a peu près 2 euros.
Alors la telcommande qui contient tres peu de cirduit bcq moins de matériaux et fabriquée a grande échelle sans la moinde complexité electronique (miniaturusation ou autre) je dirait dans les 50 centimes d'euros de prix de revient


----------



## EtVlan (9 Août 2006)

WWDC 2006 Quelques photos



Merci à Mac Québec


----------



## Chuck_Joris (9 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> +1 les meufs elles sont sur MSN par AIM / Ichat , je pense que la compatibilité MSN / Ichat serait l'une des meilleures surprises de Léopard vraiment ...



Mais avec ces deux logiciels qui utilisent des codecs vidéo différents, il serait quand meme possible d'espérer une compatibilité des modes visio entre les deux softs?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Quand on veut on peut      
Je pense que ca doit être faisable quand même, à notre époque


----------



## tatouille (9 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> comme d'autres ici, je trouve que faire la comparaison des maj osX et maj xp est mal venue.
> ...
> s pour les ppc.


il y a une grosse diff&#233;rence car le noyeau est aussi corrig&#233; am&#233;lior&#233; optimis&#233; en fonction du hardware ( diff&#233;rentes s&#233;ries )
ce qui n'est pas visible pour l'utilisateur , il y a un r&#233;el travail de fond , de clarification du code
et cela fait une grosse difference les MAj ne sont pas seulement dans la correction mais aussi dans l'evolution


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> 8 , je miserai plutot sur les 2 a 3 , quoique vu les prix de l'essence en ce moment ! enfin pour un achat de cetet valeur et la gamme du mac, c'est plutot étrange, tout comme l'option bluetooth je crois ?!



Il faut aussi compter le récepteur infrarouge.  Mais c'est vrai que je ne suis pas très bon pour évaluer ce genre de choses 

Par contre, la ou ça fait mal, c'est quand on doit payer 80 euros pour le combo BT/AP.  Le comprendre dans le prix de la bête n'aurait pas été beaucoup demander.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

_Bon, pour clarifier une fois pour toutes cette histoire diChat pas compatible avec MSN en vid&#233;o...
_
Est-ce que l'obstacle est :

A. d'ordre technique (trop difficile de rendre compatible la vid&#233;o)

B. d'ordre strat&#233;gique pour Apple (mais faudrait qu'on m'explique)

C. d'ordre juridique (Apple a-t-elle tout simplement le droit de rendre iCat compatible avec MSN, sans contrepartie financi&#232;re ?)

D. Obi Wan Kenobi

Je demande le vote du public, seuls ceux qui savent sont pri&#233;s de r&#233;pondre.


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, pour clarifier une fois pour toutes cette histoire diChat pas compatible avec MSN en vidéo...
> _
> Est-ce que l'obstacle est :
> 
> ...



Le Obi Wan Kenobi, ca vient bien de guignols non?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Moi je pense que lors de qui veut gagner des millions même ceux qui savent pas répondent sinon, il n'y aurait pas tant d'absurdité parfois    

Donc ma réponse (je ne sais pas of course) est C (avec un peu d'hésitation pour D  )


----------



## Chuck_Joris (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, pour clarifier une fois pour toutes cette histoire diChat pas compatible avec MSN en vidéo...
> _
> Est-ce que l'obstacle est :
> 
> ...



J'aurais tendance à dire que le prix a payer à Microsoft ne justifie pas aux yeux d'Apple, la R&D nécessaire pour rendre la vidéo compatible.
Donc réponse A et C.

Pour la question de la stratégie, c'est du côté de Microsoft qu'on ne doit pas voir venir ca d'un très bonne oeil.

Perso, je pense que cette compatibilité est une utopie. Mais je ne demande qu'à avoir tord.
La solution que j'aimerais voir apparaitre c'est Ichat pour PC.


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> L'apple remote, mais que veux tu qu'un Pro en fasse !



Par exemple, jouer avec quand il a fini de s'amuser avec Photobooth  , un autre outil de Pro = vivement Léopard pour que tous puissent enfin en profiter !


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

moi je dis C, si Steve veut pas payer microsoft pour qu'iChat soit compatible MSN (ce qui, je pense doit etre une des conditions fixées par Billou) c'est qu'il a pas encore acheté ce qu'il fallait pour pas avoir trop mal... 

je me comprend


----------



## iota (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, pour clarifier une fois pour toutes cette histoire diChat pas compatible avec MSN en vidéo..._


Après avoir passé la moitié de la keynote à se moquer de Microsoft, je les vois mal annoncer la compatibilité iChat / MSN  

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

je dis C aussi mais franchement c'est bien le seul truc chiant...

STEEVE NOUS SOMMES A L' ERE DE LA COMMUNICATION


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir passé la moitié de la keynote à se moquer de Microsoft, je les vois mal annoncer la compatibilité iChat / MSN
> 
> @+
> iota



Oh, ils ont bien passé les cinq dernières années à se moquer de Windows pour ensuite annoncer BootCamp


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

Bon, ben alors, je dis réponse C, Jean-Pierre. Et c'est mon dernier mot. 


_Alors, alors, j'ai gagné ?_


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Non c'est moi qui ait gagné :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est moi qui ait gagné :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


T'as pas dit "c'est mon dernier mot, Jean-Pierre", donc ça compte pas. :rateau: 

Bon, eh bien merci à tous d'avoir répondu à mon petit sondage, me voilà démoralisé : on n'est pas prêt de pouvoir voir nos cousins sur PC en vidéo via iChat.

A moins que Steve nous ponde iChat sur Windows.

Sinon, ce sera Skype mais c'est dommage...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Mais heu c'est dég***************
Bon jsui deuxième alors parce que je dis "c'est mon dernier mot"


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2006)

Demander &#224; Apple qu'iChat permette de dialoguer avec des correspondants MSN, c'est un peu comme demander aux d&#233;veloppeurs de dotclear... d'offrir la possibilit&#233; de g&#233;rer son Skyblog. Non?  .... je sors...  

A part &#231;a, Apple n'y peut pas grand-chose si iChat n'est pas compatible MSN. C'est Microsoft qui d&#233;tient les cl&#233;s du logiciel de messagerie, et qui les garde pr&#233;cieusement...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Demander à Apple qu'iChat permette de dialoguer avec des correspondants MSN, c'est un peu comme demander aux développeurs de dotclear... d'offrir la possibilité de gérer son Skyblog. Non?  .... je sors...
> 
> A part ça, Apple n'y peut pas grand-chose si iChat n'est pas compatible MSN. C'est Microsoft qui détient les clés du logiciel de messagerie, et qui les garde précieusement...


Alors, dans ce cas, Apple doit mettre iChat sur Windows !!! C'est peut-être leur stratégie, en rajoutant des tas de choses "fun" comme photobooth ou le détourage. Je ne vois pas d'autre moyen pour détroner MSN, et aussi servir de vitrine au Mac.
A moins qu'ils ne gardent jalousement iChat pour Leopard exclusivement, pour "valoriser" Leopard, mais ce serait dommage.
Trop peu d'iChat tue l'iChat.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Alors, dans ce cas, Apple doit mettre iChat sur Windows !!! C'est peut-être leur stratégie, en rajoutant des tas de choses "fun" comme photobooth ou le détourage. Je ne vois pas d'autre moyen pour détroner MSN, et aussi servir de vitrine au Mac.


 
Oui, mais la sauce prendrait-elle? Pas sûr. MSN sur PC, est lourd, cheap, chargé de fonctions plus ou moins inutiles. Il n'est pas certain qu'un iChat sur PC rencontre du succès auprès de la clientèle qui utilise MSN Messenger: les ados en majorité, friants pour beaucoup de ce look tapageur et qui parle, à quelque part, leur langage..


----------



## boodou (9 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> la clientèle qui utilise MSN Messenger: les ados en majorité, friants pour beaucoup de ce look tapageur et qui parle, à quelque part, leur langage..


Les ados sont des petits cons


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la sauce prendrait-elle? Pas sûr. MSN sur PC, est lourd, cheap, chargé de fonctions plus ou moins inutiles. Il n'est pas certain qu'un iChat sur PC rencontre du succès auprès de la clientèle qui utilise MSN Messenger: les ados en majorité, friants pour beaucoup de ce look tapageur et qui parle, à quelque part, leur langage..



C'est pas grave, oublions les ado.

Un iChat PC j'irais l'installer de force chez quelques connaisances PC. Un fois ce travail effectué, on laisse faire le logiciel (enfin si il marche).

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Il n'est pas certain qu'un iChat sur PC rencontre du succès auprès de la clientèle qui utilise MSN Messenger: les ados en majorité, friants pour beaucoup de ce look tapageur et qui parle, à quelque part, leur langage..



La plupart de mes potes qui utilisent Msn ralent dessus:  Pas spécialement pratique, nombreux foirages...mais ils l'utilisent quand même.  C'est comme ça et pas autrement.  D'ailleur, je crois qu'ils ne conaissent pas vraiment d'alternative, et puis "tout-le-monde-est-dessus-donc-je-vois-pas-pourquoi-je-changerais".

C'est con mais c'est comme ça.  Moi d'ailleur je n'ai jamais eu le courage de créer un autre compte que mon le mien, Hotmail, pour essayer iChat, qui pourtant m'a l'air bien sympa, d'autant plus que j'ai une iSight intégrée.


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

Ouai moi aussi tout ceux qui ont MSN arrête pas de déconner , je leur dit prenez un mac mais veulent pas m'écouter, et en même temps c'est dans la mode de prendre MSN :S , c'est presque aussi important que de demander le numéro de téléphone à une fille en boite , je me comprend .

En même temps peu d'IM sont aussi fournis en fonctions que MSN Messenger malheuresement ( je parle des msileys personalisables , des avatars aussi , des wizz , des mini messages vocaux , de la vidéo ( plein écran) , de la voix, gratuit le tout, des wizz etc... perso les clins d'oeil je trouve ça totalement inutile donc pour moi qu'il y ait ou pas je m'en fous).


Mais il ferait mieux de penser aux autres Steve , ( car je pense que si Apple gagne autant en réputation c'est bien grâce ( malheureusement ?? ) à la possibilité de mettre Windaube sur MAC, donc pourquoi MSN Messenger ?? )


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la sauce prendrait-elle? Pas s&#251;r. MSN sur PC, est lourd, cheap, charg&#233; de fonctions plus ou moins inutiles. Il n'est pas certain qu'un iChat sur PC rencontre du succ&#232;s aupr&#232;s de la client&#232;le qui utilise MSN Messenger: les ados en majorit&#233;, friants pour beaucoup de ce look tapageur et qui parle, &#224; quelque part, leur langage..


Justement : photobooth et compagnie sur iChat, c'est _un peu_ dans cet esprit, non ?

_Pardon pour le HS, mais quelqu'un peut me faire une copie d'&#233;cran de MSN sur PC (&#233;ventuellement par MP), pour que je voie vraiment &#224; quoi ressemble cette soi-disant daube hideuse ?_


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Justement : photobooth et compagnie sur iChat, c'est _un peu_ dans cet esprit, non ?


 
Je ne connais Photobooth que de nom et je ne l'ai donc jamais test&#233;, mais sans doute oui, tu as raison. Je n'ai pas pens&#233; &#224; ce d&#233;tail.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Justement : photobooth et compagnie sur iChat, c'est _un peu_ dans cet esprit, non ?
> 
> _Pardon pour le HS, mais quelqu'un peut me faire une copie d'écran de MSN sur PC (éventuellement par MP), pour que je voie vraiment à quoi ressemble cette soi-disant daube hideuse ?_




Tu prends un skyblog et tu as msn :love:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

Bon, je viens d'aller sur le site de microsoft :rose: pour voir la chose.

Ben, je ne trouve pas &#231;a si "fun" que &#231;a, leur MSN messenger, et en tous cas, c'est moche.

Les ados aiment l'iPod, non ? L'iPod n'est pas sp&#233;cialement fun, en r&#233;alit&#233;, il est plut&#244;t class.
Moi, je suis persuad&#233; que si Apple fournit iChat sur PC avec les am&#233;liorations pr&#233;vues pour Leopard, donc m&#233;lange de fun et de class, &#231;a peut faire un malheur.

Vous savez, les modes, &#231;a change, &#231;a pourrait devenir le must justement de ne plus &#234;tre sur MSN... Mais on ne peut pas demander &#224; tous les ados de s'acheter un Mac sur le champ, donc...

Si iTunes n'&#233;tait pas disponible sur PC, &#231;a ferait un bail qu'on ne parlerait plus de l'iPod.
Autant il n'est pas utile, voire nocif pour Apple, de mettre iLife sur PC, autant un logiciel comme iChat ne peut exister que s'il peut &#234;tre partag&#233; par le plus grand nombre.

Imaginerait-on qu'on ne puisse s'&#233;changer des mails entre PC et Mac ? Dans ce cas, Mac serait mort depuis longtemps.
Apple ne doit pas rater ce tournant de la messagerie instantan&#233;e, ce n'est pas si anecdotique que &#231;a.

_D&#233;sol&#233;, j'esp&#232;re ne pas &#234;tre trop hors sujet, mais c'est quand m&#234;me en rapport direct avec la pr&#233;sentation du futur d'iChat_


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Justement : photobooth et compagnie sur iChat, c'est _un peu_ dans cet esprit, non ?



Oooh que oui.  Chaque fois qu'il y avait des soirées chez moi, je laissait Photo Booth ouvert, le lendemain, je retrouvais une cinquantaine de photos de mes potes, avec tous les effets possibles et imaginables 

Photo Booth attire pas mal les ados, surtout ceux qui ont un Skyblog (Je n'en fait pas partie ).


----------



## Warflo (9 Août 2006)

Ben après un Quad Core, ils avaient plus la place pour un recepteur IR dans la bécane


----------



## Max London (9 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ben après un Quad Core, ils avaient plus la place pour un recepteur IR dans la bécane



C'est évident 

Ils n'avaient non plus pas de place pour la télécommande dans la boite


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2006)

MSN comme iChat sont des produits du pass&#233;, on est a Skype maintenant, donc pour moi, pas de probl&#232;mes


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> MSN comme iChat sont des produits du pass&#233;, on est a Skype maintenant, donc pour moi, pas de probl&#232;mes


sauf que de mac &#224; mac pour la qualit&#233; du son et la vid&#233;o, skype est plus qu'a la ramasse    

et &#231;a choque personne que ni bootcamp ni parallels ne fonctionnent sur mac pro ?


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et ça choque personne que ni bootcamp ni parallels ne fonctionnent sur mac pro ?


pour le coup c'est la grosse boulette


----------



## iota (9 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ça choque personne que ni bootcamp ni parallels ne fonctionnent sur mac pro ?


BootCamp c'est une beta, donc bon, faut pas trop en demander  

Pour parallels, ça devrait être vite corrigé.

@+
iota


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> BootCamp c'est une beta, donc bon, faut pas trop en demander
> 
> Pour parallels, ça devrait être vite corrigé.
> 
> ...


n'empeche qu'à 2500 bourrins le ticket d'entrée c'est la boulette


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> BootCamp c'est une beta, donc bon, faut pas trop en demander
> 
> Pour parallels, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre vite corrig&#233;.
> 
> ...


oui je pense aussi, je m'inqui&#232;te pour tous les gens qui pensent faire tourner la suite adobe sous xp en attendant de l'avoir en UB, ou tout simplement faire de l'autocad ou de la 3D sous xp  ils en sont pour leur frais :sick:


----------



## Paradise (9 Août 2006)

Et bien apr&#232;s mon retour de quelques jours sans le net! je suis vraiment hallucin&#233; par les nouveaut&#233;es (sur le papier) de l&#233;opard et par ce macPro   vraiment de la bombe
Mais pas de mise &#224; jours proc pou les MBP ni de iPhone...

question idiote : pourquoi BootC ne marche pas sur MP??


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Et bien après mon retour de quelques jours sans le net! je suis vraiment halluciné


moi pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (9 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi pareil
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est sur je m 'attendais vraiment à tout sauf à tout ca.. mais bon le seul truc qui me dégoute c'est pour les macbook pro pas de MAJ, j'avais dejà trouvé un acheteur pour mon 2Gz.. deg


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur je m 'attendais vraiment &#224; tout sauf &#224; tout ca.. mais bon le seul truc qui me d&#233;goute c'est pour les macbook pro pas de MAJ, j'avais dej&#224; trouv&#233; un acheteur pour mon 2Gz.. deg


garde le ton mbpro il et tres bien


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

oui quelle idée de changer
surtout quand on sait que les nouveaux core 2 duo n'apporte que très peu de puissance en plus
mais bon d'accord y a l'apport du 64bits
mais on en a pas encore besoin tant que léo n'est pas là


----------



## iota (9 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> question idiote : pourquoi BootC ne marche pas sur MP??


Je pr&#233;sume que c'est une question d'EFI...



			
				Toumak a dit:
			
		

> surtout quand on sait que les nouveaux core 2 duo n'apporte que tr&#232;s peu de puissance en plus


Merom vs Yonah, il n'y a pas de grande r&#233;volution (les gains peuvent tout de m&#234;me atteindre 20% &#224; fr&#233;quence &#233;gale tout en diminuant la consommation).

Par contre, Yonah vs Conroe (qui pourrait faire son apparition dans l'iMac), le gain pourrait &#234;tre non n&#233;gligeable (le Conroe &#233;tant propos&#233; &#224; des fr&#233;quences et un FSB plus &#233;lev&#233;s que le Merom).
Mais bon, j'ai pas encore vu de test comparatif entre le Merom et le Conroe.

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (9 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> garde le ton mbpro il et tres bien



OUi je vais donc maintenant lui faire des calins... de gros poutous et le gaver de RAm


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> OUi je vais donc maintenant lui faire des calins... de gros poutous et le gaver de RAm


bonne resolution 
Si on change &#224; chaque nouveu proc. intel on a pas fini. C'est plus comme avant. L&#224; il y a des changements tous les 3 jours


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

oui moi aussi je fais pareil demain avec mon imac
et hop 1gig en plus


----------



## Paradise (9 Août 2006)

Je pense quand même qu'Apple à pas forcément bien joué le coup  en ne plus proposant le Powermac G5 au moins pour les pros... *sans cettes suite adobe* et autres très grosse s appli. je pense que c'est un peu dommage :hein: 


Vraiment hate de voir au final cette 10.5 car je pense qu'il y aura de quoi faire   
(de toutes façon comme vista on va bien voir les différences dans la version final)

pour les Xserve: sans commentaires, je parle de ce que je connais donc je parle pas


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je présume que c'est une question d'EFI...


Oh l'EFI, oh l'EFI...  

  




:rateau: :rose: 

Pardon.


----------



## Paradise (9 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je présume que c'est une question d'EFI...
> 
> 
> @+
> iota





heu mais c'est deffinitif ou juste le temps de mettre BCamp à jours...?  


*EN tout cas merci à iota qui a joué le sauveur avec moi*   (sms)


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

juste le temps de mettre BC à jour


----------



## Paradise (9 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> juste le temps de mettre BC à jour



Merci beaucoup Tomak Powwa!!!  



Bonne nuit les macusers léopard ca donne envie de dormir by  !!  :sleep:


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

Arrêtez de dire que la mise à jour du MacBook Pro sert à rien '-_- , vous ne savez rien des changements qui seront possibles d'être insérés '-_- , proc 64 bits et peut être plein d 'autres trucs intéressants ...........  grrrrrrrr


----------



## Cricri (10 Août 2006)

Des nouvelles de Leopard
http://www.aeroxp.org/board/index.php?showtopic=5142&st=0&#entry58868


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Août 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles de Leopard
> http://www.aeroxp.org/board/index.php?showtopic=5142&st=0&#entry58868



Tu oses nous donner de l'anglais à 03h18 du matin , non ca va pas XD :hein::rateau:, une petite traduction générale serait la bienvenue 


Quoi si je vais me coucher maintenant , c'est bon rho , je viens de finir de parler avec une charmante fille sur MSN ( et pas sur Ichat / AIM ) '-_-


----------



## chounim (10 Août 2006)

A l'&#233;poque (sur PC), plein de monde avait un compte AOL et &#233;taient donc sur AIM. On m'a tann&#233; de tous cot&#233; pour que je charge AIM..bon, ok. C'est chouette on discute...
Bon, un temps passe...
A l'&#233;poque plus tard (toujours sur PC), plein de monde me tanne pour qu'j'me mette sur MSN, bon, ok j'ai l'abitude maint'nant...C'est chouette, on discute...
Maintenant (sur mac, ouf ), j'me retrouve avec aMSN, que j'utilise, et iChat, que j'utilise pas parce que tout l'monde a d&#233;sert&#233;...(et j'ai pas de copains au Mac & AIM...donc voila).

Conclusion: Non.


----------



## jgar (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

Cela fait quelques temps que je vous suis sur le forum de MacGeneration, car je suis convaincu depuis 2 mois de prendre un Mac. Je viens du "monde" PC, et je n'ai jamais utilisé de Mac, mais il faut dire que depuis l'arrivé d'intel, un grand nombre de personne s'est laissé tenté (je suppose comme moi qui ai toujours eu peur de "l'incompatibilité avec les autres" c'est à dire la majorité qui utilise des PC). De plus je suis encore étudiant dans une école supérieure en informatique, ce qui me permet de profiter de l'offre MIPE (200 de reduc + Office + Filemaker Pro), le prix (car il faut dire que comme la plupart des gens les comparent aux PC, on peut dire que "Mac" c'est plus cher) n'est plus un obstacle pour moi.
J'ai donc craqué pour le MacBook Pro (je dois changer mon portable qui a 3 ans et qui chauffe comme pas possible, sans parler des petits problème que je rencontre sous XP et qui me fatiguent). Je suis pressé de l'acheter, mais ça n'est pas encore urgent, donc je me dis qu'il vaut mieux attendre une mise à jour du processeur (elle aura lieu bientôt hein? n'est-ce pas ?) car je pense que ce n'est plus qu'une question de semaine. Il est vrai que le core duo actuel me suffirait largement, mais ça serait dommage de craquer maintenant (c'est pas facile non plus) surtout que les prix seront globalement les mêmes. Et surtout, ma principale raison d'attendre le Merom est le fait que le MacBook Pro (et le MacBook d'ailleurs) connait des problèmes de températures élevées (et vu que mon viel ordi est un vrai petit chauffage, je ne veux plus d'un ordi qui chauffe...).
J'en viens donc à ma question, car vous parlez ci-dessus des avantage d'une mise à jour du MBP vers le Merom, mais personne n'a parlé du fait qu'il chauffera moins, contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire sur certains sites. (c'est pour moi la seule raison pour laquelle j'attend une MAJ du processeur, sans changement de design ou de fonctionnalités, pour qu'elle se fasse rapidement, et parce qu'il me plait bien comme ça le petit MacBook Pro)


----------



## Toumak (10 Août 2006)

j'ai lu je sais plus trop où qu'il chafferait une peu moins
mais pas exceptionnellement beaucoup moins
maintenant quel pourcentage de chaleur en moins, peut-être 10-20%, j'en sais rien
voilà, je sais que ça va pas trop t'aider dans ton chois mais bon, si tu sais encore attendre un bon mois... moi j'attendrais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu je sais plus trop où qu'il chafferait une peu moins
> mais pas exceptionnellement beaucoup moins
> maintenant quel pourcentage de chaleur en moins, peut-être 10-20%, j'en sais rien



Heu... Elles ne sont pas finies les soldes ?


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles de Leopard
> http://www.aeroxp.org/board/index.php?showtopic=5142&st=0&#entry58868


Si ce qui est dit est vrai, la principale nouveaut&#233; que je retiens est l'interface graphique scalable.


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> je dis C aussi mais franchement c'est bien le seul truc chiant...
> 
> STEEVE NOUS SOMMES A L' ERE DE LA COMMUNICATION


Même réponse que Mama !


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Les ados sont des petits cons


Qu'ils soient sur PC ou sur Mac !

Quelle est l'une des questions récurrentes des jeunes (ou moins jeunes) switchers : Msn sur  Mac, c'est possible ?


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sauf que de mac à mac pour la qualité du son et la vidéo, skype est plus qu'a la ramasse
> 
> et ça choque personne que ni bootcamp ni parallels ne fonctionnent sur mac pro ?


Non. Pourquoi ?  :rateau: 
Tout le monde a le droit d'être un Béta-testeur, non ?


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

Quelques screenshots de la preview de Leopard.


----------



## naas (10 Août 2006)

some what ? 



> Performance is dramatically enhanced on Intel-based Macs. Menus and windows appear much faster, and Spotlight is much speedier


miam miam


----------



## tyler_d (10 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens d'aller sur le site de microsoft :rose: pour voir la chose.
> 
> Ben, je ne trouve pas ça si "fun" que ça, leur MSN messenger, et en tous cas, c'est moche.
> 
> ...



je connais des gens qui hésite à prendre un mac parce qu'il n'y a pas msn.... je parle de "jeunes" (ado-lycéen).

donc je pense effectivement que soit apple devrait sortir ichat sur pc, pour avoir le meme succès que itunes, soit un ichat compatible 100% msn et autre.


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> je connais des gens qui hésite à prendre un mac parce qu'il n'y a pas msn.... je parle de "jeunes" (ado-lycéen).



J'en connais aussi, mais quand j'ai dit aux parents que les virus n'existaient pas et qu'ils pouvaient exercé un contrôle parental sur les applications utilisés, ils ont acheté un Mac


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

Ce qui est faisable vu qu'adium le peut...


----------



## jgar (10 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu je sais plus trop où qu'il chafferait une peu moins
> mais pas exceptionnellement beaucoup moins
> maintenant quel pourcentage de chaleur en moins, peut-être 10-20%, j'en sais rien
> voilà, je sais que ça va pas trop t'aider dans ton chois mais bon, si tu sais encore attendre *un bon mois*... moi j'attendrais


 
C'est long quand même ... J'espèrais plutôt fin août (un petit mois)  
En tout cas même 10 ou 20% de chaleur en moins c'est déjà ça (parce que l'actuel est vraiment brulant par moment à certains endroits).
Par contre si la mise à jour se fait, je ne sais pas si l'offre MIPE suivra rapidement ou non... Quelqu'un a une idée ? Sinon puis-je espérer faire une affaire lors de l'Apple Expo (du genre, si le nouveau proc est sorti mais que l'offre MIPE n'est pas à jour, je pourrais quand même bénéficier de l'offre sur la nouvelle gamme ?)

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2006)

jgar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc craqué pour le MacBook Pro. Et surtout, ma principale raison d'attendre le Merom est le fait que le MacBook Pro (et le MacBook d'ailleurs) connait des problèmes de températures élevées (et vu que mon viel ordi est un vrai petit chauffage, je ne veux plus d'un ordi qui chauffe...).


Pourquoi un MacBook *Pro* ? Un MacBook _amateur_ chaufferait moins. La puissance de calcul devrait être suffisante, non ?


----------



## jgar (10 Août 2006)

Joël Pierre a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi un MacBook *Pro* ? Un MacBook _amateur_ chaufferait moins. La puissance de calcul devrait être suffisante, non ?


 
D'après ce que je lis à droit et à gauche, le MacBook chaufferait tout autant. 
Les caractéristiques du Pro me plaisent plus et correspondent plus à mes besoins (carte graphique, écran 15pouces,...)
Et s'il y a une mise à jour prochaine (ce que j'espère vraiment, vous l'aurez compris ) ça sera pour le MacBook Pro en premier lieu et le MacBook probablement vers la fin de l'année ou 2007 (je suppose)


----------



## iota (10 Août 2006)

Salut.

Une grosse s&#233;rie de captures de Leopard (preview).
Jusqu'&#224; 16 bureaux avec Spaces 

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (10 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Une grosse s&#233;rie de captures de Leopard (preview).
> Jusqu'&#224; 16 bureaux avec Spaces
> ...




Merci iota et on peux aussi changer l'espacement de la grille pour les icones ...  :sleep: 
mais c'est vrai que les 16 bureaux avec spaces c'est vraiment cool tout ca


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

P'tain enfin la gestion des groupes dans les prefs, youhouhou !


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2006)

Moi, ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est l'effet en relief et la couleur des screenshot de Spotlight, j'ai cru a une erreur au d&#233;part, je pensais que c'&#233;tait une capture d'un PC  J'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas &#231;a le nouveau Finder


----------



## iota (10 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est l'effet en relief et la couleur des screenshot de Spotlight, j'ai cru a une erreur au départ, je pensais que c'était une capture d'un PC  J'espère que ce n'est pas ça le nouveau Finder


Il n'y a pas de capture de Spotlight...

SM : pourquoi il en a pas parlé de ça à la keynote Stevy ???  

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2006)

La gestion de l'espacement au niveau de la grille sur le bureau, cool !


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de capture de Spotlight...



Si, sur cette page http://techpedia.org/a/90 inclus dans l'aide. Sixième capture.

Sinon, j'ai vu que maintenant il était possible de faire un compte invité qui se détruit dés que l'invité ferme sa session. C'est génial ça, encore plus facile pour les amis de passage qui veulent juste relever leur p####ain de compte Hotmail


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai vu que maintenant il était possible de faire un compte invité qui se détruit dés que l'invité ferme sa session. C'est génial ça, encore plus facile pour les amis de passage qui veulent juste relever leur p####ain de compte Hotmail


Wep, ca c'est une fonction bien pratique pour les ami(e)s de passage


----------



## iota (10 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Si, sur cette page http://techpedia.org/a/90 inclus dans l'aide. Sixième capture.


Oui, mais c'est pas Spotlight, c'est un champ de recherche (qui utilise Spotlight) inclus dans le menu Aide.
C'est pas l'interface choisie pour Spotlight (qui reste bleue).

@+
iota


----------



## Piewhy (10 Août 2006)

C'est spotlight int&#233;gr&#233; au menu "Help" ce n'est pas spotlight directement!

Petite info hors sujet : ma mighty mouse qui date du 2 juin 2006 venait de rendre l'&#226;me pour le scroll down de la petite boule, &#231;a refonctionne gr&#226;ce au truc de l'aiguille

Fin de la petite info hors sujet


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> C'est spotlight intégré au menu "Help" ce n'est pas spotlight directement!



OK. mais c'est moche quand même on se croirais sous Windows vous ne trouvez pas?


----------



## rizoto (10 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> P'tain enfin la gestion des groupes dans les prefs, youhouhou !



oui c'est pas mal, et super pratique pour les autorisations d'accès réseaux.


----------



## tyler_d (10 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est pas Spotlight, c'est un champ de recherche (qui utilise Spotlight) inclus dans le menu Aide.
> C'est pas l'interface choisie pour Spotlight (qui reste bleue).
> 
> @+
> iota



ok.... mais je crois que ce que veux dire Gwen, c'est qu'il y a un effet graphique "relief" sur cette barre violette (c'est quand meme assez flagrant). et donc il (et je le rejoin) que cet effet n'est pas ce qui pr&#233;figure le nouveau design de spotlight et du finder........

c'est moi o&#249; bien les boutons "rouge-orange-vert" sont maintenant tout les trois gris ???? ou bien est ce un th&#232;me appliqu&#233; ???


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2006)

Oui car allez dans le format de r&#233;pertoire > smb c'etait un peu long comme manip !
youhouhou aussi SM


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de capture de Spotlight...
> 
> SM : pourquoi il en a pas parlé de ça à la keynote Stevy ???
> 
> ...


A son âge les oublis arrivent vite... puis le shared acount ca va nous niqué une floppées de fil dans MacOSX 

Le rêve, le account manager d'osx server quasi dans le client


----------



## peyret (10 Août 2006)

Autre chose quand j'y pense !

On est heureux !

Depuis Tiger on sait se "servir" à fond de photoshop, des macros dexcel, de Radan, de SolidWorks, de catia, de FAO sur les centres dusinage, des applications GPAO  nulles de Cegid, de Canvas, dXpress, ... AH ! bon !

Steve, quest ce quon fait ? avec Leopard ?
On demande à Radan ltd, Trumpf ltd, Dassault SA, Embird .... de "re-porter" toutes ces applis sur mac avec des clés USB comptatibles et des interfaces moins débiles... 
Sur Unix, comme en 1985 !

(En 1992, ils ont tous migrés vers windobe.....)

lp


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

Je pense (et j'esp&#232;re) qu'il ne faut pas trop se fier aux graphismes pour l'instant, au vu des diff&#233;rentes captures, &#231;a n'a pas l'air tr&#232;s "stabilis&#233;" et homog&#232;ne. Ca t&#226;tonne, quoi...
Dans certains domaines, tout semble s'&#233;purer, et dans d'autres au contraire, ils en rajoutent une couche.  

J'ai tout de m&#234;me remarqu&#233; qu'Aper&#231;u a r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; les styles des horribles boutons de Mail... :mouais: 

Par contre, tr&#232;s bonnes nouvelles pour un tas de petits d&#233;tails, comme par exemple les diff&#233;rentes variantes de compte utilisateurs.
Leopard a l'air truff&#233; de petites nouveaut&#233;s pratiques, qui valent bien ensemble une grosse nouveaut&#233;.


----------



## tatouille (10 Août 2006)

en tous les cas Steeve il nous a fait un petit régime , ca se sent le sport
depuis son petit probleme


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2006)

A mon avis, si Apple n'en a pas trop dit sur Leopard, c'est pour &#233;viter que Microsoft de trouver "encore" des id&#233;es g&#233;niales et in&#233;dites


----------



## Piewhy (10 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, si Apple n'en a pas trop dit sur Leopard, c'est pour éviter que Microsoft de trouver "encore" des idées géniales et inédites



J'ai quand même des doutes qu'Apple craignent que microsoft ajoute des supers trucs en dernière minute à Vista...

Je vois plutôt ça comme une façon habile de faire monter la sauce jusqu'à la Macworld de Janvier...

Vista est en phase finale de développement (si si   ) L'implémentation de choses complètement nouvelles créerait un nouveau retard... enfin j'dis ça...

Wait and see


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2006)

Oui on verra bien en effet. Mais bon on ne sait pas vraiment o&#249; en est Microsoft.......;
De toute fa&#231;on, Vista sera inbuvable jusqu'au Service pack 2 donc aucune crainte de concurrence r&#233;elle


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Août 2006)

Pour le pseudo Spotlight , j 'ai deux critique , 

1 - les bouts sont pas arrondis , j 'aime pas  

2 - Le mettre dans Help j 'aime pas c'est moins intuitif que le mettre direct dans la barre à droite non ?? A moins que j'ai pas suivi 


Et c'est quoi le truc du groupement des groupes , dansles préférences ou je sais pas quoi ??


----------



## BlueEyes (10 Août 2006)

ça veut rien dire : Adam Mac


----------



## Toumak (10 Août 2006)

je viens de revisionner la keynote pour voir si ya des ptits trucs que j'aurais pas raté
et en revoyant Steve et Bill s'amuser, je suis vraiment impatient de pouvoir faire le c** avec aussi !! ça va être vraiment fun


----------



## Max London (10 Août 2006)

BlueEyes a dit:
			
		

> ça veut rien dire : Adam Mac



Tu dis Jobs Steve toi?  :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Août 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis Jobs Steve toi?  :rateau:


PANNNNN :rateau:


----------



## jphg (10 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Une grosse s&#233;rie de captures de Leopard (preview). Jusqu'&#224; 16 bureaux avec Spaces



kool merci iota.

je me pose des questions (les voici en vrac, je pense tout haut disons&#8230 en voyant les prefs de Time Machine :
- un back up n'est pas un archivage n'est-ce pas ?
- Time Machine, &#231;a serait pas une sorte de super pomme+Z ?
- Comment il fait pour m&#233;moriser toutes les &#233;tapes de tous les fichiers de tous les logiciels ?
- Ok ya des trucs que je mets &#224; la poubelle et je veux vraiment les d&#233;truire. Time Machine les back up qd m&#234;me ?
- pour bien faire, ne faudrait-il pas avoir un DD externe de back up (Time Machine) et un DD externe d'archivage ?
- et puis, cf plus haut, si Time Machine est un super pomme+Z, va-t-il backuper mes dossier qui sont archiv&#233;s dans le DD archives justement ? (en cas de crash de DD lors de fortes chaleurs par exemple !)
- encore plus fort, qui backup Time Machine ? (lol. oulah&#8230; n'importe quoi&#8230

J'aime bien me poser des questions&#8230;  alors si vous aimez bien r&#233;pondre aux questions, vous g&#234;nez pas !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2006)

Ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence irait &#224; un disque externe. Reste &#224; savoir comment Time Machine va pr&#233;cis&#233;ment travailler, et s'il va falloir laisser le disque externe branch&#233; en permanence, ou non.

Int&#233;ressant &#224; suivre.


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Août 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis Jobs Steve toi?  :rateau:


 
Lol Merci de défendre ma blague ^^

Pour ceux qui n'ont rien compris, la réponse est Mr et Mme Mac Adam ( c'est bon vous avez compris ?? ), j'espère pour vous sinon je ne peux plus rien y faire ^^


----------



## Robin.f (10 Août 2006)

Il en est quoi des logiciels fonctionnant sur le MacPro? Est-ce que les soft Adobe fonctionne? J'ai lu quelque part que les présente versions ne fonctionne qu'à 30% de leur capacité, est-ce vrai? Si c'est le cas quelqu'un sait quand les Adobe seront fait pour le MacPro?


----------



## Warflo (10 Août 2006)

Et si avec tout les mac vendu avec Léopard, Apple pré-partitionerait le HD avec une partie dédiée à Time Machine?
C'est une solution un peu extréme, mais si c'était dans cette esprit?


----------



## Max London (10 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et si avec tout les mac vendu avec Léopard, Apple pré-partitionerait le HD avec une partie dédiée à Time Machine?
> C'est une solution un peu extréme, mais si c'était dans cette esprit?



Je sais pas si ce serait une très bonne idée, enfin pour moi, je pense que Time Machine me serait utile uniquement si il y a un crash du disque dur, je ne suis pas du genre distrait, et dans ce cas, le partionnement ne le sauverait pas.  Il faudrait donc un disque de bck-up externe.  Ce serait par contre bien utile si Apple commence à vendre des ordinateurs avec deux disques dur.


----------



## Warflo (10 Août 2006)

Cela se pourait avec deux HD, et si par exemple on achete un iMac avec 250 Go, il a un HD de 150 Go sur lequel on tourne, et un HD de 100 Go de Time Machine.


----------



## jphg (10 Août 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait par contre bien utile si Apple commence à vendre des ordinateurs avec deux disques dur.



HD + flash memory (dédié à la sauvegarde), et pis ensuite flash memory only


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Cela se pourait avec deux HD, et si par exemple on achete un iMac avec 250 Go, il a un HD de 150 Go sur lequel on tourne, et un HD de 100 Go de Time Machine.


Je penche aussi pour le lancement de cette nouvelle mode.
Les designers d'Apple ne se satisferont sans doute pas longtemps de voir un DD externe qui pendouille &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de leur cr&#233;ation, ils pr&#233;f&#232;reront le voir r&#233;-int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; l'ordi.


----------



## ebensatis (10 Août 2006)

peut t'etre qu'apple compte également proposer une sauvegarde déportée via le reseau. Il n'ont pas racheté un datacenter il y a quelque temps ?


----------



## Warflo (10 Août 2006)

Fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je penche aussi pour le lancement de cette nouvelle mode.
> Les designers d'Apple ne se satisferont sans doute pas longtemps de voir un DD externe qui pendouille &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de leur cr&#233;ation, ils pr&#233;f&#232;reront le voir r&#233;-int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; l'ordi.


Comme &#231;a le Mac-User lambada ne se pr&#233;ocupe de rien, il a automatiquement ses sauvegardes de faites et retrouve ses fichiers, et pour l'utilisateurs plus avanc&#233;s, il existerait des options pour un HD externe, ou pour un systeme de RAID, etc.


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça le Mac-User lambada ne se préocupe de rien, il a automatiquement ses sauvegardes de faites et retrouve ses fichiers, et pour l'utilisateurs plus avancés, il existerait des options pour un HD externe, ou pour un systeme de RAID, etc.


Ouh, mais ce sera certainement pas gratuit, tout ça...

Peut-être que TimeMachine est un argument de vente pour nous vendre des Go de stockage en ligne...


----------



## Warflo (10 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ouh, mais ce sera certainement pas gratuit, tout &#231;a...
> 
> Peut-&#234;tre que TimeMachine est un argument de vente pour nous vendre des Go de stockage en ligne...


Oups, d&#233;sol&#233;, mon message faisait reference au tien. J'&#233;dite.
Un stockage en ligne serait impensable, si il faut une syncro r&#233;guli&#232;re, en fonction des connection, transferer des GO de donn&#233;s prendrait des plombes&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Oups, désolé, mon message faisait reference au tien. J'édite.
> Un stockage en ligne serait impensable, si il faut une syncro régulière, en fonction des connection, transferer des GO de donnés prendrait des plombes


Et moi, je m'aperçois que j'ai mal interprété ton message précédent.

Bref, ça devient le boxon :rateau:   

Bon, y a quelqu'un qui suit ?


----------



## ebensatis (10 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ouh, mais ce sera certainement pas gratuit, tout ça...


inclu dans l'offre .mac se serait pas mal.


----------



## jphg (10 Août 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> inclu dans l'offre .mac se serait pas mal.


C'est pas déjà le cas ?
backup

je le trouvais plutôt bien fait ce truc. Mais ce qui m'arrête c l'espace dispo "Store up to 1GB; upgradeable to 4GB". :-/

ça m'aurait interessé d'avoir BackUp indépendamment de .mac je me demandais si j'allais pas me faire un compte .mac justement pour ça.

Y a des gens qui l'utilise ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas d&#233;j&#224; le cas ?
> backup
> 
> je le trouvais plut&#244;t bien fait ce truc. Mais ce qui m'arr&#234;te c l'espace dispo "Store up to 1GB; upgradeable to 4GB". :-/
> ...


Il fonctionne avec tous support. Je l'avais depuis un moment mais je ne l'avais jamais utilis&#233;. Je lance une sauvegarde sur mon DD externe (il &#233;tait temps ) pour voir&#8230; 

Edit : si tu es un utilisateur &#224; l'essais de .mac tu peux l'essayer mais il ne fera pas de sauvegarde de plus de 1 go.


----------



## jphg (10 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Il fonctionne avec tous support.


vi vi ! c'est ça qui est bien.



> Je l'avais depuis un moment mais je ne l'avais jamais utilisé. Je lance une sauvegarde sur mon DD externe (il était temps) pour voir


allez go ! dis-nous vite !  



> Edit : si tu es un utilisateur à l'essais de .mac tu peux l'essayer mais il ne fera pas de sauvegarde de plus de 1 go.


ouais mais c pas du genre "essai pdt 6 semaines puis lancement automatique de l'abonnement vu que vous avez entré vos codes de carte bleu pour avoir la version démo" ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> allez go ! dis-nous vite !


Alors &#231;a a pris &#177;1h00 pour 44 Go (premi&#232;re fois donc full backup), mais je ne formaterai pas mon disque pour essayer la restauration. 



			
				jphg a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais c pas du genre "essai pdt 6 semaines puis lancement automatique de l'abonnement vu que vous avez entr&#233; vos codes de carte bleu pour avoir la version d&#233;mo" ?


Heu&#8230; L&#224; je t'avoue que je ne sais plus, &#231;a fait longtemps&#8230; Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est que je suis pr&#233;venu quelques temps &#224; l'avance quand mon abonnement va prendre fin et je dois (d&#233;?)cocher une case dans la page de configuration pour continuer.


----------



## Warflo (10 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je m'aperçois que j'ai mal interprété ton message précédent.
> 
> Bref, ça devient le boxon :rateau:
> 
> Bon, y a quelqu'un qui suit ?


Je résume mon idée:
À l'achat d'un mac qui propose 250 Go, il y a en réalité deux HD indépendants de 100 et 150 Go, un qui fait tourner OS X, et l'autre qui sert de sauvegardes pour Time Machine.
L'utilisateur n'a pas a s'embeter avec l'ajout d'un HD, tout se fait en transparence.
Mais il existe des options plus "pro" avec possibilité de HD externe, de RAID et tout.
Voilou


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

J'ai enfin pu regarder le keynote.....
time machine est vraiment impressionant je trouve!
Je suis tent&#233; rien que pour ca! 
Mais pensez vous que leopard tournerait comme tiger sur mon ibook?


----------



## naas (10 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouv&#233 a dit:


> ...Mais pensez vous que leopard tournerait comme tiger sur mon ibook?


tu parles d'un logiciel qui va sortir dans plus de 6 mois donc ... il faudra attendre un peu (beaucoup) pour savoir


----------



## jem25 (10 Août 2006)

moi je pense qu'il sera compatible G4 et G5 bcp de gens sont encore dessus Leopard va surement detecté la config des ordi pour installer les appli qui peuvent fonctionner. En tout cas si il n'est pas compatible ce serait vraiment abuser


----------



## jphg (11 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça a pris ±1h00 pour 44 Go (première fois donc full backup), mais je ne formaterai pas mon disque pour essayer la restauration.


hey merci !
mais il se passe quoi au second back up ? il écrase les fichiers plus anciens ? (euh normalement oui-)-> et c'est là justement qu'intervient Time Machine, qui, lui, n'écrase pas !
non ?


----------



## Freelancer (11 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouv&#233 a dit:


> Mais pensez vous que leopard tournerait comme tiger sur mon ibook?





			
				jem25 a dit:
			
		

> moi je pense qu'il sera compatible G4 et G5 bcp de gens sont encore dessus Leopard va surement detect&#233; la config des ordi pour installer les appli qui peuvent fonctionner. En tout cas si il n'est pas compatible ce serait vraiment abuser



Hummm. 20 millions d'utilisateurs de mac os x. 1,33 millions de macintel vendus.
un calcul simple (simpliste?) me permet de dire qu'il y a environ 18 millions d'utilisateurs de mac os x sur PowerPC. Tu as vraiment un doute sur le fait que Leopard sera compatible PowerPc?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> hey merci !
> mais il se passe quoi au second back up ? il &#233;crase les fichiers plus anciens ? (euh normalement oui&#8230;-)-> et c'est l&#224; justement qu'intervient Time Machine, qui, lui, n'&#233;crase pas !
> non ?


Non il n'&#233;crase rien du tout, il sauvegarde juste ce qui a chang&#233; (sauvegardes incr&#233;mentales). Donc les prochaines (tous les jours &#224; 20h30 ) devront &#234;tre tr&#232;s rapides.  Time Machine, si je ne me trompe pas, fait la m&#234;me chose mais en ajoutant la facilit&#233; avec son interface tr&#232;s &#171;space&#187; quand il s'agit de r&#233;cup&#233;rer des fichiers ou donn&#233;es.


----------



## naas (11 Août 2006)

la question etait plut&#244;t une question de rapidit&#233;


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

jem25 a dit:
			
		

> moi je pense qu'il sera compatible G4 et G5 bcp de gens sont encore dessus Leopard va surement detecté la config des ordi pour installer les appli qui peuvent fonctionner. En tout cas si il n'est pas compatible ce serait vraiment abuser


oui il y aura un version ppc de léopard. il y a des différence avec la version intel(boot camp par exemple). si je suis sur qu'il sera compatible avec les G5, on peut se douter qu'il le sera avec les G4, vu qu'ils ont été vendu jusqu'à décembre dernier.


----------



## jphg (11 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Non il n'écrase rien du tout, il sauvegarde juste ce qui a changé (sauvegardes incrémentales). Donc les prochaines (tous les jours à 20h30 ) devront être très rapides.  Time Machine, si je ne me trompe pas, fait la même chose mais en ajoutant la facilité avec son interface très «space» quand il s'agit de récupérer des fichiers ou données.



Ah ! merci, voilà le terme qui va bien !
Mais alors, me dis-je ? Si Time Machine sauvegarde tous les soirs à minuit, quid des fichiers détruits avant minuit aujourd'hui ? hm ?

exemple : à 17h je m'aperçois que j'ai besoin d'un fichier détruit à 13h. Je fais comment pour le récupérer ? Je ne peux pas revenir à hier parce que bien-sûr, le back up des trucs d'aujourd'hui n'a pas encore été fait.
Il n'y aurait pas, comme qui dirait, un time gap dans cette belle machine apparemment bien huilée ? N'y aurait-il pas publicité mensongère quand Apple dit "Time Machine finds and restore anything on your system" ?


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! merci, voilà le terme qui va bien !
> Mais alors, me dis-je ? Si Time Machine sauvegarde tous les soirs à minuit, quid des fichiers détruits avant minuit aujourd'hui ? hm ?
> 
> exemple : à 17h je m'aperçois que j'ai besoin d'un fichier détruit à 13h. Je fais comment pour le récupérer ? Je ne peux pas revenir à hier parce que bien-sûr, le back up des trucs d'aujourd'hui n'a pas encore été fait.
> Il n'y aurait pas, comme qui dirait, un time gap dans cette belle machine apparemment bien huilée ? N'y aurait-il pas publicité mensongère quand Apple dit "Time Machine finds and restore anything on your system" ?


 
tu peux les faires aussi toutes les heures. selon en crois les screen qui trainent.


----------



## jphg (11 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> tu peux les faires aussi toutes les heures. selon en crois les screen qui trainent.



hein ?
ah ! "si l'on en croit".
oui effectivement


----------



## reven (11 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> Mais il existe des options plus "pro" avec possibilité de HD externe, de RAID et tout.
> Voilou



:mouais: Pour moi TimeMachine n'a rien en commun avec du RAID, ça fait des trucs complètement differents.


----------



## naas (11 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mais il existe des options plus "pro" avec possibilit&#233; de HD externe, de RAID et tout.
> Voilou


le raid est g&#233;r&#233; par macosX enfin les raid 0 et 1, donc franchement tu rajoutes un disque dur sur ton imac et ton raid 1 est ger&#233; sans probl&#232;mes, l&#224; ou cela commence &#224; d&#233;conner c'est qu'avec 4 disques ils auraient pu faire du raid 3 ou  4, mais l&#224; c'est macosX qui ne sait pas faire, donc &#233;galit&#233; imac macpro


----------



## rizoto (11 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> oui il y aura un version ppc de léopard. il y a des différence avec la version intel(boot camp par exemple). si je suis sur qu'il sera compatible avec les G5, on peut se douter qu'il le sera avec les G4, vu qu'ils ont été vendu jusqu'à décembre dernier.



d'abord des G4 ont été vendu jusqu'à Mars dernier sur. En suite je serai plutot d'accord avec freelancer sur le fait que leopard sera compatible G5 et G4. Faut pas abuser, au vu des améliorations présentées, je ne vois pas pourquoi leopard ne tournerait pas sur un G4. 

c'est pas les bureaux virtuels ou l'update de mail qui vont alourdir le fonctionnement. peut être time machine ou le core animation et encore...

J'espère que leopard ne sera pas omme vista où une config mini (carte graphique 128 mo et 2 giga de ram) digne d'hardcore gamers est nécessaire. Tout ca pour quoi??? pour avoir des fenêtres transparentes...


----------



## EtVlan (11 Août 2006)

Encore quelques photos...

Par ici


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> d'abord des G4 ont été vendu jusqu'à Mars dernier sur. En suite je serai plutot d'accord avec freelancer sur le fait que leopard sera compatible G5 et G4. Faut pas abuser, au vu des améliorations présentées, je ne vois pas pourquoi leopard ne tournerait pas sur un G4.
> 
> c'est pas les bureaux virtuels ou l'update de mail qui vont alourdir le fonctionnement. peut être time machine ou le core animation et encore...
> 
> J'espère que leopard ne sera pas omme vista où une config mini (carte graphique 128 mo et 2 giga de ram) digne d'hardcore gamers est nécessaire. Tout ca pour quoi??? pour avoir des fenêtres transparentes...


 
désolé, je me suis mal exprimé. je pense comme toi, que léopard sera compatible pour les G4 et G( (peut être les G3? ^^).

je suis aussi d'accord avec le fait qu'Aero est un mangeur de ressource (si on suit les spec officiele). surtout quand on void que linux et mac os font aussi bien et en plus fluide.


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Encore quelques photos...
> 
> Par ici



Raaa la chance de pouvoir aller voir tt ce monde d'apple!!!!! :love:


----------



## Bison (12 Août 2006)

Je pense que Tiger sera l'ultime OS des G4. Quand on voit les effets que pourront gerer Ichat,time machine ca risque de pédalé dans la semoule severe. Peut etre pas pour les powermac bi-G4 quicksilver. Les bi-G5,dual G5 feront la fete à Leopard je pense avec surrement les petits G5 car apres tout c'est des CPU 64bits...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Comme je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit Leopard sera certes optimise pour le G3 / G4 /G5 mais encore plus pour les Intels


----------



## jem25 (12 Août 2006)

comme il a ete dit precedement il ne faut pas oublier que 80% des utilisateur sont sur ppc et pas que des G5 le pense que cela se fera comme vista (non ne me taper pas:love en fonction de ta config. et honnetement je ne voit pas pourquoi time machine ferait ramer des G4 front row marche tres bien et photoboth aussi. Pour animation c'est une autre histoire et encore elle fonctionnera pour les mac qui ont deux en d'age, les derniere mise a jours des powerbook etait en octobre 2005 il me semble. Enfin c'est mon point de vu.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2006)

sur mes deux G4 frontrow rame comme c'est pas permis.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Sur mon G4 ca rame pas pourtant


----------



## jem25 (12 Août 2006)

t'as quoi comme config? c'es zarb il rame pas chez moi


----------



## Bison (12 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà dit Leopard sera certes optimise pour le G3 / G4 /G5 mais encore plus pour les Intels




Puisses tu avoir raison !


----------



## Max London (12 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> Puisses tu avoir raison !



Hm, pour le G3, on aura peut-être droit a une compatibilité avec les derniers modèles d'iMac (500-700 Mhz) mais en même temps ce sont les moins répendus


----------



## rizoto (12 Août 2006)

Bison a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que Tiger sera l'ultime OS des G4. Quand on voit les effets que pourront gerer Ichat,time machine ca risque de pédalé dans la semoule severe. Peut etre pas pour les powermac bi-G4 quicksilver. Les bi-G5,dual G5 feront la fete à Leopard je pense avec surrement les petits G5 car apres tout c'est des CPU 64bits...



si ce sont les effets Ichat qui empechent l'utilisation de processeurs type G3 - G4. je rigolerai bien. faut arréter la...

je ne sais pas comment fonctionnera techniquement Time machine. mais est il évident que cela utilisera beaucoup de ressources? pas sur?

Je me méfie un peu de microsoft et de certains éditeurs (de jeux notamment) quand à la lourdeur de leur applications. ca pousserai pas les ventes de cartes graphiques par hasard...

Sur linux, il arrivent à faire fonctionner de bien jolies interfaces sans beaucoup de puissances, je ne vois pas pourquoi les ingénieurs d'apple n'y arriveraient pas.

Leopard fonctionnera sur G3 et G4


----------



## jem25 (12 Août 2006)

exactement!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2006)

Ma réaction première à la vision de la WWDC 2006, na rien avoir le Mac ou Apple, mais ce qui ma frappé, cest létat de santé de Steve. Il ma paru très maigre, décharné. Jai eu limpression de voir quelquun qui va prochainement mourir. Et comme si il le savait, il sefface déjà pour faire la place à ses collaborateurs. Il est à espérer que je me trompe, mais jai eu une facheuse impression


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Je ne vois pas en quoi Steve semble amorphe .


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas en quoi Steve semble amorphe .


mais c'est vrai qu'il est plus maigre et qu'il a fait appel a beaucoup de collegue pour des choses que d'habitude il fait seul :mouais: 
:hein:


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas en quoi Steve semble amorphe .


Il n'a pas dit ça.

Nous sommes nombreux à avoir constaté un changement important chez Steve. Il y a des raisons objectives pour s'inquiéter.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Août 2006)

Ah ouais , je viens de voir la Keynote . Bizarre ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Ben il a quand même été gravement malade il y a peu, il a sûrement intérêt à freiner un peu niveau boulot.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Août 2006)

a la derniere keynote il &#233;tait plus 'gros' (comprendre en forme) et la faisait seul
pas de keynote pendant longtemps
WWDC 06 : steve est plus maigre et fait appel a de nombreux coll&#233;gues..

Il y a de quoi se poser des questions et moi ca m'inquiete un peu ...


----------



## chounim (13 Août 2006)

on est sur "voiciparispeople" ici main'tnant...?

Moi, en vous lisant, la premiere chose a laquelle je pense, cest "De toute facon, ca nous regarde pas, et faut pas dire des choses comme ca n'importe comment n'imoorte ou..."


----------



## Guillaume B (13 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> on est sur "voiciparispeople" ici main'tnant...?
> 
> Moi, en vous lisant, la premiere chose a laquelle je pense, cest "De toute facon, ca nous regarde pas, et faut pas dire des choses comme ca n'importe comment n'imoorte ou..."



Ben oui vous avez raison,
il a beaucoup donné et beaucoup reçu, 
si sa santé le bouscule laissez lui le
temps de respirer et ne vous laissez pas
séduire par les bobars genre  *Paris-Flahs*:sleep: 

Guillaume B.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

Personnellement, ce n'est pas par curiosit&#233; morbide que je me pose ces questions sur sa sant&#233;, mais davantage par affection sinc&#232;re pour ce type, et bien-s&#251;r aussi pour la marque qu'il incarne.
Apr&#232;s, faut-il en parler entre nous ou faut-il garder ses questionnements pour soi, c'est discutable.
Ca s'appelle, je crois, un tabou...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2006)

Je pense que les gros probl&#232;mes de sant&#233; qu'il a eu et le pronostic fatal qu'on lui avait fait au d&#233;part l'ont amen&#233; &#224; pr&#233;parer sa succession, qui devra de toutes fa&#231;ons intervenir un jour ou l'autre. Alors &#231;a passe aussi par le fait de mettre les autres en avant dans ce genre de manifestations. Donc pas d'inqui&#233;tude particuli&#232;re sur l'&#233;tat de sant&#233; de notre cher CEO. Et je crois que le ballet auquel on a assist&#233; entre Steve, Scott et "Bertrane" (j'adore la prononciation de Steve ! ) pendant la pr&#233;sentation de L&#233;opard tient plus du show qu'autre chose.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Août 2006)

Bertane est fran&#231;ais , non ?


----------



## TK3 (13 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bertane est français , non ?



Si il ne l'est pas il imite à la perfection le franglais  

C'est vrai qu'il faudrait être aveugle pour ne pas voir que steeve accuse malheureusement le coup des graves problèmes de santé qu'il a eu . Je pense honnètement et à regrèt que c'est la dernière grande keynote ou on le verra car il a visiblement décidé de passer la main en douceur ( qui n'a pas vu que ce n'était clairement pas un one man show ) chez apple comme chez pixar .

C'est encore plus à son honneur que de ne pas vouloir s'accrocher à tout prix . Tout ce que je souhaite c'est que même si il n'est plus au premier plan il reste consultant pendant de nombreuses années pour apple


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2006)

J'ai mat&#233; la Keynote, un peu rapidement, en sautant certaines parties. 

Steve Jobs a maigri, oui, par contre le fait marquant... 



			
				TK3 a dit:
			
		

> un petit gars qui commence &#224; respirer puisqu'il en a termin&#233; avec son intervention



... le pauvre.  Rassurez-moi: il n'a jamais v&#233;cu plus de trois mois aux Etats-Unis. Non? 

Sinon, dans l'essemble, &#224; br&#251;le-pourpoint, j'ai trouv&#233; cette Keynote de petite cuv&#233;e. La fin des Keynotes?


----------



## Paradise (13 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... le pauvre.  Rassurez-moi: il n'a jamais vécu plus de trois mois aux Etats-Unis. Non?
> 
> Sinon, dans l'essemble, à brûle-pourpoint, j'ai trouvé cette Keynote de petite cuvée. La fin des Keynotes?



idem pour moi , ce Keynote met resté un poil dans la gorge  :hein:  enfin en espérant que c'est qu'une passade   :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi , ce Keynote met rest&#233; un poil dans la gorge  :hein:  enfin en esp&#233;rant que c'est qu'une passade   :mouais:


 
Certains esprits mal tourn&#233;s  diraient qu'il est normal qu'apr&#232;s une passade, il reste un poil dans la gorge.   

:rose: :rateau: 

ok, j'ai rien dit...


----------



## Max London (13 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Certains esprits mal tournés  diraient qu'il est normal qu'après une passade, il reste un poil dans la gorge.
> 
> :rose: :rateau:
> 
> ok, j'ai rien dit...



Tout dépend de la taille


----------



## MamaCass (13 Août 2006)

Positivons : il garde son &#233;nergie pour l'Apple Expo de septembre


----------



## huexley (13 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi , ce Keynote met resté un poil dans la gorge  :hein:  enfin en espérant que c'est qu'une passade   :mouais:


Autant je n'ai été bluffé par aucune fonctionnalité de TigLéopard, autant je suis amoureux de ces MacPro :love:ils signent clairement pour moi le retour du matériel bien fait chez Apple et pourvu que ca dure


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Positivons : il garde son énergie pour l'Apple Expo de septembre




Surtout qu'il n'y a aucune Keynote ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Août 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Autant je n'ai été bluffé par aucune fonctionnalité de TigLéopard, autant je suis amoureux de ces MacPro :love:ils signent clairement pour moi le retour du matériel bien fait chez Apple et pourvu que ca dure


Pourtant, les nouvelles fonctions d'iChat sont au moins aussi r&#233;volutionnaires que DaschBoard.


----------



## Freelancer (13 Août 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Autant je n'ai été bluffé par aucune fonctionnalité de TigLéopard, autant je suis amoureux de ces MacPro :love:ils signent clairement pour moi le retour du matériel bien fait chez Apple et pourvu que ca dure


c'est clair qu'après les Imac assemblés avec du chatterton, les macbooks qui se décollent et brunissent, ça fait vraiment plaisir de voir un mac pensé et assemblé avec soin.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Août 2006)

Tiens, j'ai manqu&#233; le chatterton. Une photo?


----------



## huexley (13 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai manqué le chatterton. Une photo?



Faut en éventrer un à l'occasion ;-)


----------



## Paradise (13 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il n'y a aucune Keynote ...



c'est bien vrai ! il faut pas l'oublier... 


Et c'est vrai que ce MacPro est une merveille (sur le papier pour le moment... )


----------



## Freelancer (13 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai manqué le chatterton. Une photo?



Plusieurs. J'exagère un peu en parlant de chatterton. il s'agit de scotch. On voit nettement le papier alu. vous croyez que c'est la marmotte qui assemble les iMacs? :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs. J'exagère un peu en parlant de chatterton. il s'agit de scotch. On voit nettement le papier alu. vous croyez que c'est la marmotte qui assemble les iMacs? :love:



Mon iMac ressemble à ça alors de l'intérieur ??   snif , tu détruis un beau mythe , moi qui le trouvait si beau


----------



## MamaCass (14 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac ressemble à ça alors de l'intérieur ??   snif , tu détruis un beau mythe , moi qui le trouvait si beau



Il est trop beau ton Imac à l'intérieur comme à l'extérieur, t'inquiètes pas ! :love: :love: 
C'est quand même une prouesse technologique, non ?  

(j'en ai déjà démonté et ouhhaaa chaque chose à sa place, bon ok le scotch c'est pas top  mais bon,je lui pardonne :rateau: )


----------



## Freelancer (14 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac ressemble à ça alors de l'intérieur ??   snif , tu détruis un beau mythe , moi qui le trouvait si beau


Je ne souhaitais pas détruire un mythe. C'est comme le soulignait Mamacass, une prouesse technique et de design. Tout au plus faire remarquer que l'iMac à peut-être été conçu un peu rapidement pour continuer la transition entamée par le macbook pro au plus tôt. 
Je me souviens des réactions lorsque l'on a appris que la carte mère des mac pro allait être conçue par les ingénieurs d'Intel. Ils ont fait du bon boulot j'ai l'impression...


----------



## Navilys (14 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac ressemble &#224; &#231;a alors de l'int&#233;rieur ??   snif , tu d&#233;truis un beau mythe , moi qui le trouvait si beau


Tu peux &#234;tre rassur&#233; le tien est bien con&#231;u  puisque c'est un Rev B, c'est a partir de l'iMac G5 Rev C (avec l'iSight) que &#231;a ce g&#226;te. 
Moi j'en ai un mal foutu (Rev C justement), mais je l'aime bien quand m&#234;me, je regarde jamais &#224; l'int&#233;rieur :rateau:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Août 2006)

[Mode HS on]
Moi mon iMac G5 Rev A, il est trop beau, autant de l'extérieur que de l'intérieur!
[Mode HS off]


----------



## Warflo (15 Août 2006)

Oui mais est-ce que tu as une iSight intégrée ?


----------



## Max London (15 Août 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais est-ce que tu as une iSight intégrée ?



Pan dans les dents


----------



## Freelancer (15 Août 2006)

Navilys a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux être rassuré le tien est bien conçu  puisque c'est un Rev B, c'est a partir de l'iMac G5 Rev C (avec l'iSight) que ça ce gâte.
> Moi j'en ai un mal foutu (Rev C justement), mais je l'aime bien quand même, je regarde jamais à l'intérieur :rateau:


oui, mais ne pas oublier non plus que que les imacs G5 pré-isight présentés sur cette image sont vus de derrière et que les imacs G5+iSight et les imacs intel sont vus de devant... ce qui change un peu les choses...


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais ne pas oublier non plus que que les imacs G5 pré-isight présentés sur cette image sont vus de derrière et que les imacs G5+iSight et les imacs intel sont vus de devant... ce qui change un peu les choses...


 
J'avoue c'ets un peu ballot d'avoir fait ça à l'arrache c'est un peu moche , mais de l'extérieur il cartonne et il a une iSight ^^


----------



## Max London (16 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue c'ets un peu ballot d'avoir fait ça à l'arrache c'est un peu moche , mais de l'extérieur il cartonne et il a une iSight ^^



Bah de toute façon très peu de gens ouvrent leur iMac...les seuls deux cas possibles sont pour changer le disque dur (rare) ou pour changer le processeur (encore plus rare).
Ce n'est pas comme avec un PowerMac ou un Mac Pro qu'on ouvre souvent pour ajouter un disque dur, de la RAM, installer une carte PCI ou changer la carte graphique...


----------



## Toumak (16 Août 2006)

question totalement hors sujet mais ne perd-on pas la garantie si on remplace le disque dur de l'imac ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

Ouaip.


----------



## iota (16 Août 2006)

Salut.



			
				Toumak a dit:
			
		

> question totalement hors sujet mais ne perd-on pas la garantie si on remplace le disque dur de l'imac ?


Si c'est un des premiers modèle G5 (celui qui s'ouvre facilement) alors non, tu ne perds pas la garantie.
Pour les autres modèles par contre, le disque n'est pas remplaçable par l'utilisateur.

@+
iota


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

Au temps pour moi.


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi.


On ne dirait pas plut&#244;t autant pour moi ??

Apparemment non les deux marchent  d'apr&#232;s ma rapide recherche. Google est mon ami

D&#233;sol&#233; Oh temps pour Moa


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> On ne dirait pas plut&#244;t autant pour moi ??
> 
> Apparemment non les deux marchent  d'apr&#232;s ma rapide recherche. Google est mon ami
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233; Oh temps pour Moa


Backcat? On t'appelle.


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Backcat? On t'appelle.



Oh bah non je veux pas créé un hors sujet , juste je croyais c'est tout  , en plus je vous apporte de la culture  


Mais moi j'attend aussi Léopard comme vous


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Oh bah non je veux pas créé un hors sujet , juste je croyais c'est tout  , en plus je vous apporte de la culture
> 
> 
> Mais moi j'attend aussi Léopard comme vous


bien &#233;videmment, les deux fonctionnent. Mais n'ont pas la m&#234;me signification, et ne sont donc pas interchangeables. Mais, tout le monde sait que la v&#233;ritable expression est "au taon pour moi"


----------



## fredintosh (17 Août 2006)

Piti&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;... Arr&#234;tez avec &#231;a ! &#199;a doit &#234;tre le sujet de discussion le plus r&#233;current sur MacG, il faudrait presque mettre &#231;a dans la charte et la FAQ. :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Piti&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;... Arr&#234;tez avec &#231;a ! &#199;a doit &#234;tre le sujet de discussion le plus r&#233;current sur MacG, il faudrait presque mettre &#231;a dans la charte et la FAQ. :rateau:


Ah, sorry. Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Gwen (17 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pitiééééééééé... Arrêtez avec ça ! Ça doit être le sujet de discussion le plus récurrent sur MacG, il faudrait presque mettre ça dans la charte et la FAQ. :rateau:


ça doit même être le seule truc qui se retrouve dans toutes les chartes de tout les sites en France a force


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, sorry. Au temps pour moi.



Ah ok je savais pas que tu faisais r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; un autre post , je croyais que c'&#233;tait pour me bannier car je faisais un hors sujet  , au temps pour mou&#233;.


J'ai ador&#233; ton " au thon pour moi ^^"


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Août 2006)

PUT***  , la machine &#224; photocopier a &#233;t&#233; remis en marche chez Microchiotte punaise &#231;a me d&#233;goute, cette fois c'ets la Time Machine qu'est chour&#233;   , je suis vraiment &#233;coeur&#233; !!!!!!!!!!!!

Microchiotte tu pues (cette fois c'est le bon) 



Toutes mes excuses


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> PUT***  , la machine à photocopier a été remis en marche chez Microchiotte punaise ça me dégoute, cette fois c'ets la Time Machine qu'est chouré   , je suis vraiment écoeuré !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Microchiotte tu pues


Il n'a pas un problème, ton lien ? J'ai du mal à piger ce que tu veux montrer...


----------



## Pooley (18 Août 2006)

ouais pareil... je serai curieu de voir ce que ces empaffés ont inventé


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Août 2006)

Je l'ai réédité , toutes mes excuses ^^


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Sans &#234;tre un sp&#233;cialiste je crois que c'&#233;tait une fonction pr&#233;vue de longue date pour Vista.
Mais le plus int&#233;ressant est de savoir de quelle mani&#232;re cette fonction sera impl&#233;ment&#233;e. Il sera difficile de faire plus "fun" et intuitif que ce qu'on a vu &#224; la pr&#233;sentation de Leopard.

Encore une fois, pour prendre une image, Apple n'a jamais invent&#233; la roue. En revanche, elle a toujours trouv&#233; des moyens originaux et efficaces de l'utiliser.


----------



## Paradise (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, pour prendre une image, Apple n'a jamais inventé la roue. En revanche, elle a toujours trouvé des moyens originaux et efficaces de l'utiliser.



bien parlé tout ca c'est clair que Apple n'a pas inventé tout sur tout mais à chaques fois elle arrive a en faire des choses simple et abordable de tous tout en gardant la puissance de logiciel et autre hardware


----------



## Tarul (18 Août 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> bien parlé tout ca c'est clair que Apple n'a pas inventé tout sur tout mais à chaques fois elle arrive a en faire des choses simple et abordable de tous tout en gardant la puissance de logiciel et autre hardware



pour utiliser cette fonction, il faut passer par les propriéter du fichier. time machine fera ça, mais ira plus loin(si j'ai bien compris). en effet si votre application utilise l'api timemachine les données internes au programme en profitera. en plus d'être plus sympa à utiliser.

mais ce que je remarque, c'est que l'on reparle du tcpa. c'est une bonne chose d'en parler , mais j'espère que pour les pc user, que cette chose échouera, mais connaissant la machine microsoft....


----------



## fredintosh (19 Août 2006)

A noter, l'aper&#231;u de L&#233;opard sur le site d'Apple est enfin traduit enti&#232;rement en fran&#231;ais (et pas seulement la page d'accueil), sauf les vid&#233;os bien entendu.
Faut pas &#234;tre press&#233;, avec Apple, pour les traductions...


----------



## huexley (19 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> PUT***  , la machine à photocopier a été remis en marche chez Microchiotte punaise ça me dégoute, cette fois c'ets la Time Machine qu'est chouré   , je suis vraiment écoeuré !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Microchiotte tu pues (cette fois c'est le bon)
> 
> ...




Euh pas vraiment en fait, c'est une fonctionnalité de Windows Server 2003, le "Shadow Copy Service"... Qui est sorti en Mai 2003. Mais l'histoire retiendra que Microsoft à copié une fonction de OS X...


----------



## rizoto (19 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> PUT***  , la machine à photocopier a été remis en marche chez Microchiotte punaise ça me dégoute, cette fois c'ets la Time Machine qu'est chouré   , je suis vraiment écoeuré !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Microchiotte tu pues (cette fois c'est le bon)
> 
> ...



et puis apple se gène pas non plus pour copier...les bureaux virtuels qu'ils te présentent comme la panacée. (Whaouu regarde, j'ai plein de bureau, maintenant c'est plus le bordel et j'ai plus 30 appli lancées sur le même bureau) Ca existe depuis un moment sous linux...

S'ils (MS ou Apple) copient c'est pas trop grave, je trouve ca plutôt bien même (pour l'utilisateur en tout cas)


----------



## doctor maybe (19 Août 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3pdxJ_mKII


----------



## Pooley (19 Août 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT6d3tjllrg&NR ouuuuuuuh le gros fake


----------



## Tarul (19 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> et puis apple se gène pas non plus pour copier...les bureaux virtuels qu'ils te présentent comme la panacée. (Whaouu regarde, j'ai plein de bureau, maintenant c'est plus le bordel et j'ai plus 30 appli lancées sur le même bureau) Ca existe depuis un moment sous linux...
> 
> S'ils (MS ou Apple) copient c'est pas trop grave, je trouve ca plutôt bien même (pour l'utilisateur en tout cas)



je dirais sous les unix libres(faudrait pas oublier freebsd à qui on doit tant. ). Je sais je chipottes. 

qu'ils copient, ben c'est effictivement pas torp grave, On risque de se retrouver avec des os ayant la même tête, et perdre des innovations a cause d'un conservaterisme. je pense la même cose des voitures, y a trop de gammes qui ont la même d'un constructeur a l'autre.
après tu as microsoft qui imite mal, et là cela peut se faire au détriment de l'utilisateur.

@ maybe : il ne me déplait pas ce finder.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Août 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3pdxJ_mKII


Ben, si c'est un fake, c'est 'achement bien réalisé...  

Si pas fake, fredintosh être très content.


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Août 2006)

Super bien réalisé en tout cas   
mais je vois pas ( si c'est vrai ) de super finder , je le trouve bien mais sans plus , bah d'options qui te change vraiment vraiment la vie .

Quid du COUPER coller enfin ?  ^^


----------



## Pooley (19 Août 2006)

mmm pas de conclusions trop hatives, on sait meme pas si c'est du vrai ou pa, et rappelles toi que leopard sort au printemps...finder a largement le temps de changer d'ici là


----------

